# 20.5.6 Release Notes (Roamio)



## TiVoMargret

Later today we will begin authorizing boxes to receive the 20.5.6 software update. The update will go to TiVo Premiere, TiVo Roamio, TiVo BOLT, and TiVo Mini boxes over the next month. There is still time to sign your box up at www.tivo.com/priority if you want to be one of the first to receive it.

Here are some of the changes in this release:

- TiVo Roamio boxes will receive QuickMode. (QuickMode is already available on TiVo BOLT and TiVo Mini. QuickMode is not supported on TiVo Premiere.) QuickMode plays video at 1.3x normal speed with pitch-corrected audio. To turn QuickMode ON, press PLAY while watching video, and then SELECT.

- TiVo Roamio boxes (and their connected TiVo Mini boxes) IN SELECT MARKETS (currently San Francisco and Chicago) will receive SkipMode. (SkipMode is already available on TiVo BOLT and their connected TiVo Mini boxes in all markets.) When shows are marked with the SKIP icon, SkipMode allows users to quickly resume their show during a commercial break by pressing the D button or CHAN UP.

- TiVo Roamio and TiVo Premiere boxes will now display Channel Logos in the Guide. (TiVo BOLT and TiVo Mini boxes already display Channel Logos.) To turn off channel logos, press the A button when looking at the Guide and change the Show channel logos option.

- When watching an SD channel, and an HD channel is available, a Watch in HD banner will appear, and pressing the D button will tune to the HD channel.

- OTA channel scanning is now about twice as fast.

- fixed an intermittent issue where the box would become unresponsive in live TV

- fixed an intermittent issue where HDMI was not permitted after a software update

- fixed some YouTube playback performance issues


----------



## dlfl

But no ability to control the tuner-lock timeout in Mini's?


----------



## Dan203

Can you tell us why SkipMode is only available in those two markets when it's available nationwide on the Bolt? Is it just a marketing thing? Or is there some sort of licensing/legal issue?


----------



## kbmb

And sadly no fix for the audio dropouts? Guessing we have to put up with it until the Spring update.

-Kevin


----------



## foghorn2

Thanks Margret, you are awesome!


----------



## JoeKustra

Pending Restart.


----------



## kbmb

JoeKustra said:


> Pending Restart.


(runs to both Tivos to connect)  

-Kevin


----------



## JoeKustra

kbmb said:


> (runs to both Tivos to connect)
> 
> -Kevin


Since I knew it was coming, I watched. Took a long time to download, the "loading..." jumped in 15% increments. Power cycle right now. It's my way, sorry if offends anyone.


----------



## kbmb

JoeKustra said:


> Since I knew it was coming, I watched. Took a long time to download, the "loading..." jumped in 15% increments. Power cycle right now. It's my way, sorry if offends anyone.


Downloading on both my boxes now as well.

-Kevin


----------



## thefisch

I'd sign up for priority if Skipmode was nationwide on the roamio. Already have tried out Quickmode and logos on the mini and don't feel the need to rush.


----------



## foghorn2

Would you guys quit connecting to Tivo all at once, you are slowing my download!


----------



## JoeKustra

TiVoMargret said:


> - TiVo Roamio and TiVo Premiere boxes will now display Channel Logos in the Guide. (TiVo BOLT and TiVo Mini boxes already display Channel Logos.) To turn off channel logos, press the A button when looking at the Guide and change the "Show channel logos" option.


Much appreciated. Perhaps the lineup issue web site could have an option to report incorrect logos? I have two or three that are wrong. Obviously this is a cable problem, but MSNBC, TBS and HDNET are wrong for me. Thanks. You're doing a great job.


----------



## JoeKustra

Seems the people who code the program guide don't talk to the people who do other program internal displays. We have a "new" icon battle brewing. 

Oh, 20.5.6.*RC14*-USA-6-846. Really?


----------



## foghorn2

Tivo Central looking normal now, had to make a second service connection to get the Logos to appear- they were enabled after the update but did not appear.


Real Nice!


----------



## kbmb

foghorn2 said:


> Tivo Central looking normal now, had to make a second service connection to get the Logos to appear- they were enabled after the update but did not appear.
> 
> Real Nice!


On my Basic I had to wait a couple minutes for the logos to show. Not sure I like them yet.

However, the Watch in HD isn't working on either box. We have plenty of premium and non premium channels that have both SD and HD (who doesn't on Comcast right!!). I get no notice on the SD version to watch in HD.

-Kevin


----------



## JoeKustra

foghorn2 said:


> Would you guys quit connecting to Tivo all at once, you are slowing my download!


Actually, these were scheduled by TiVo. However, twice in one day did give it away. One of my Premieres is also getting it. The other will wait until tomorrow morning.


----------



## mdavej

JoeKustra said:


> Much appreciated. Perhaps the lineup issue web site could have an option to report incorrect logos? I have two or three that are wrong. Obviously this is a cable problem, but MSNBC, TBS and HDNET are wrong for me. Thanks. You're doing a great job.


Definitely would like to know this as well. Joe is lucky. I have at least 50 that are missing/wrong. I think mainly because my cable system shortens many of the common call letters in order to add "D" or "HD" to the end. I can even give you the actual logo PNG files, as I had them all correct on my old WMC system, many of which I made myself starting with other files from various sources.


----------



## miadlor

My Youtube seems like it's working again. I do here an occasional pop in the audio, but this could be content. I'll test more.


----------



## kbmb

Anyone else able to test to see if the Watch in HD is working for them? Isn't working for me.

-Kevin


----------



## CoxInPHX

kbmb said:


> Anyone else able to test to see if the Watch in HD is working for them? Isn't working for me.


"D" - Watch in HD does not work for me. There is NO message banner either.


----------



## kbmb

CoxInPHX said:


> "D" - Watch in HD does not work for me either.


Guess we all have to move to Albuquerque to get this functionality 

-Kevin


----------



## TiVotion

kbmb said:


> Anyone else able to test to see if the Watch in HD is working for them? Isn't working for me.
> 
> -Kevin


Just finished updated and restarting. Doesn't seem to work here either.


----------



## CoxInPHX

The Audio drop-out between TiVo Central and LiveTV seems much shorter.


----------



## keenanSR

For the SF and Chicago markets I guess we have to wait until this evening to see if the SkipMode function shows up?


----------



## jkudlacz

Can't wait to give this software update a spin. I wonder if the SD to HD feature needs to be ENABLED on TIVO end before it starts working. Or takes some time to take effect.


----------



## JoeKustra

CoxInPHX said:


> The Audio drop-out between TiVo Central and LiveTV seems much shorter.


I just noticed. That's one in the plus column.


----------



## mickinct

JoeKustra said:


> I just noticed. That's one in the plus column.


THe 30 second fast forward is not affected. ++


----------



## xander777

Here's a few things I've noticed with this update:
1. No more audio dropout
2. Feels faster (I think it actually is, but had no way to measure it)
3. YouTube loads in just over half the time. (Used to take 10 seconds, now takes 6)
4. YouTube navigation is quicker.
5. The HD channel from an SD channel is not working for me.


Overall, quite happy with this update.


----------



## JoeKustra

xander777 said:


> Here's a few things I've noticed with this update:
> 1. No more audio dropout
> 2. Feels faster (I think it actually is, but had no way to measure it)
> 3. YouTube loads in just over half the time. (Used to take 10 seconds, now takes 6)
> 4. YouTube navigation is quicker.
> 5. The HD channel from an SD channel is not working for me.
> 
> Overall, quite happy with this update.


Agree with 5, disagree with 1.


----------



## grimlock212

I live in Palo Alto, CA. I'm wondering if we will get the skip function as a San Francisco suburb, or if it is limited it SF city limits? Does anyone know? We use Comcast. 

I don't get my Roamio for a few days, but I'm looking forward to testing the ship function if we get it here in Palo Alto!

My Roamio should arrive on Friday. Can I assume that the software update will be available to everyone by then?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xander777

JoeKustra said:


> Agree with 5, disagree with 1.


When do you get the dropouts?

The only time I have any issue is when changing channels and my receiver has to switch to/from dolby digital/pro logic.
There used to be a couple second delay when switching from Tivo Central to live tv. That's gone now. (for me)

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## kbmb

JoeKustra said:


> Agree with 5, disagree with 1.


Guessing you guys are talking about the dropout when going to Tivo central? If so it is better with this release, but still there.

-Kevin


----------



## cp2k

Updated mine as well. The channel logos are a big relief. My cable company's labeling made the ESPNs and some others a booger to decipher. Now I can just look at the logos. I see where Quickmode can be useful for some things. I do wish there were two levels though


----------



## mrizzo80

Thanks for the Release Notes, Margret.

Also, like others, I'm looking forward to having SkipMode - hopefully the nationwide rollout to Roamio's isn't too far away. I'm sure no one would complain if TiVo went ahead and enabled it nationwide for the Priority List.


----------



## JoeKustra

xander777 said:


> When do you get the dropouts?
> 
> The only time I have any issue is when changing channels and my receiver has to switch to/from dolby digital/pro logic.
> There used to be a couple second delay when switching from Tivo Central to live tv. That's gone now. (for me)
> 
> Your mileage may vary.





kbmb said:


> Guessing you guys are talking about the dropout when going to Tivo central? If so it is better with this release, but still there.
> 
> -Kevin


I think the dropout going from TC or other menu (except the guide) is smaller.

I've had two dropouts when watching normal channels that were not there when I did a rewind. I was waiting to check this.

Not that it matters, but my video issues seem to have been fixed today also. I lost two channels while they were working on the problem and they work great now. This was before the update.


----------



## kbmb

JoeKustra said:


> I think the dropout going from TC or other menu (except the guide) is smaller.
> 
> I've had two dropouts when watching normal channels that were not there when I did a rewind. I was waiting to check this.
> 
> Not that it matters, but my video issues seem to have been fixed today also. I lost two channels while they were working on the problem and they work great now.


Joe,

So you are still seeing the "Odd Audio Dropouts" we've been dealing with here?
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532421

-Kevin


----------



## JoeKustra

kbmb said:


> Joe,
> 
> So you are still seeing the "Odd Audio Dropouts" we've been dealing with here?
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532421
> 
> -Kevin


Correct. No quantitative figures, but I've had two. I'm not watching TV right now. We'll see how tonight goes. Holiday is over. It was hard, but I didn't buy that 4k TV I was looking at for a week. Maybe next year. That assumes I can give away three Sony 32" panels I have now.


----------



## kbmb

JoeKustra said:


> Correct. No quantitative figures, but I've had two. I'm not watching TV right now. We'll see how tonight goes. Holiday is over. It was hard, but I didn't buy that 4k TV I was looking at for a week. Maybe next year. That assumes I can give away three Sony 32" panels I have now.


Well at least a good data point to know it hasn't been fixed. Thanks for the update.

-Kevin


----------



## joewom

JoeKustra said:


> Agree with 5, disagree with 1.


I agree with all except the audio dropout is still there however it's like a sec if that now. The preimer switching from tv to guide to tv is sluggish. Might clear up. Only one of my minis got the update but not sure what it changed as the mini had the logos and quick play. Tuned to fox in sd as well as cbs and tnt and never got a message to watch in HD. I'm on Mediacom.


----------



## waynomo

Restarting now.

I could see why it might take another connection to get the SD to HD functionality to work. I would give it a day or so.


----------



## Dan203

Might require a change to the channel data


----------



## joewom

New is no longer blue in my shows its white. Not sure I like that lol. It's still blue in the guide.


----------



## joewom

xander777 said:


> When do you get the dropouts?
> 
> The only time I have any issue is when changing channels and my receiver has to switch to/from dolby digital/pro logic.
> There used to be a couple second delay when switching from Tivo Central to live tv. That's gone now. (for me)
> 
> Your mileage may vary.


My dropouts were from TiVo central to live. All but gone it's still not like going from live to guide and back but I am happy with it now!


----------



## xander777

joewom said:


> My dropouts were from TiVo central to live. All but gone it's still not like going from live to guide and back but I am happy with it now!


I agree. It's probably about a tenth of a second. Hardly notice it.


----------



## Odds Bodkins

In Chicago and I am getting the Press D for HD banner.


----------



## joewom

Odds Bodkins said:


> In Chicago and I am getting the Press D for HD banner.


Maybe this was a two market roll out too that they forgot to mention to everyone.


----------



## mrizzo80

I'm not getting the hit "D" for the HD channel either... but I noticed my cable provider must have implemented that automatic channel remap that tunes the HD channel when you request an SD channel.

Hmm... wonder if it makes sense to re-do my shown/hidden TiVo channel list (i.e. invert everything.)


----------



## joewom

mrizzo80 said:


> I'm not getting the hit "D" for the HD channel either... but I noticed my cable provider must have implemented that automatic channel remap that tunes the HD channel when you request an SD channel.
> 
> Hmm... wonder if it makes sense to re-do my shown/hidden TiVo channel list (i.e. invert everything.)


That was my solution long time ago. Turned off all sd channels that I got in HD.


----------



## generaltso

waynomo said:


> I could see why it might take another connection to get the SD to HD functionality to work. I would give it a day or so.


I assume this will only be useful for people who watch live TV? Do people still do that?


----------



## mrizzo80

joewom said:


> That was my solution long time ago. Turned off all sd channels that I got in HD.


I did that too. I'm considering hiding all the HD channels and re-showing all the SD channels now since I'll get the HD version no matter what. I don't know how this impacts OnePass though; guess I'll dig up some old threads.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Would a Comcast Xfinity OnDemand customer check to see if you also are affected?

The Cox OnDemand bug that was present on the Bolt and Minis running 20.5.4a.RC6 got passed to this update.


If the program has been recorded, and is still in "My Shows"
The Cox OnDemand LaunchPoint, from "My Shows", will not play the video, it will just reset the UI.
Once the recording is deleted, then the Cox OnDemand LaunchPoint will play the VOD program
If the recording is recovered from the Recently Deleted folder, the Cox OnDemand LaunchPoint again will not work.
Delete it again, and the Cox OnDemand LaunchPoint now works again.
This will most likely get missed by most users, since they would probably just watch the recording rather than use the Cox OnDemand LaunchPoint.


----------



## Sixto

I manually removed all the SD long ago (that has a matching HD) so that they wouldn't show up in searches.


----------



## HD_Dude

As for the update, thank you Margret.

I appreciate your personal involvement here on the forum.


----------



## steinbch

No SkipMode in Chicago yet. Wondering if it needs to be flipped on still or if it needs new recordings to start working.


----------



## Odds Bodkins

steinbch said:


> No SkipMode in Chicago yet. Wondering if it needs to be flipped on still or if it needs new recordings to start working.


Threw some ABC and NBC shows on the ToDo list in the hopes that'll activate it. Nothing yet for me either.


----------



## Am_I_Evil

Got updates today on my Roamios...no HD channel notification...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonM404

TiVoMargret said:


> - TiVo Roamio and TiVo Premiere boxes will now display Channel Logos in the Guide. (TiVo BOLT and TiVo Mini boxes already display Channel Logos.) To turn off channel logos, press the A button when looking at the Guide and change the Show channel logos option.


I welcome this addition, but I think it needs some tweaking for local TV stations and their sub-channels. On some, the sub channels still have the station call letters. On others, it puts the network logo on all sub-channels.

In Atlanta, WSB (ABC), WAGA (FOX), WATL (MNT), & WUPA (CW) falls in the former and WGCL (CBS), & WGTV (PBS). WXIA (NBC) is a combo with the main channel and 1 sub-channel with the NBC logo and another sub-channel with the call letters. Note that I am using Comcast, so I am not sure if this works differently using OTA.

It might also be nice on the main network channel to display the local channel logo next to or in place of the network logo.


----------



## Blakeintosh

Dan203 said:


> Can you tell us why SkipMode is only available in those two markets when it's available nationwide on the Bolt? Is it just a marketing thing? Or is there some sort of licensing/legal issue?


It would be nice to get some more information on the reason for the (hopefully short) staged geographic rollout of Skipmode for the Roamio. Considering that the Bolt's Skipmode is nationwide, it's somewhat confusing and even a bit frustrating.

Margret, any insight that you could provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## moyekj

Very thankful there's an option to turn off channel logos - what a waste of space they are.

Unfortunately this release introduces a delay in audio coming back after using trick play. With Dolby selected the delay was always present in previous releases, and my workaround was to use PCM audio (I use TV speakers anyway). Now that workaround doesn't work anymore and there's about a second before audio returns after using 30 sec skip or pause or any other trick play that temporarily mutes audio.

Guess I may have to try using stereo output instead of HDMI to see if the problem is still there.


----------



## Dssguy1

I'm in the suburbs of Chicago, does that count? I have Comcast, I am guessing that is who they are working with.



steinbch said:


> No SkipMode in Chicago yet. Wondering if it needs to be flipped on still or if it needs new recordings to start working.


----------



## Dssguy1

Somebody else from Chicago having any luck with Skip Mode? This is a big city, how come only one guy reporting in?


----------



## foghorn2

Dssguy1 said:


> Somebody else from Chicago having any luck with Skip Mode? This is a big city, how come only one guy reporting in?


Everyone's outside fighting and shooting each other, no time.


----------



## tfer6

I'm in Chicago. Doesn't look like I got skip mode. The update message didn't mention it, and it doesn't seem to work when I try it.


----------



## waynomo

Using the "D" button to switch to the HD channel has worked on several channels for me. (Roamio Pro)


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> Unfortunately this release introduces a delay in audio coming back after using trick play. With Dolby selected the delay was always present in previous releases, and my workaround was to use PCM audio (I use TV speakers anyway). Now that workaround doesn't work anymore and there's about a second before audio returns after using 30 sec skip or pause or any other trick play that temporarily mutes audio.
> 
> Guess I may have to try using stereo output instead of HDMI to see if the problem is still there.


Interestingly, switching to Dolby solves the problem now, so I guess this is an improvement for Dolby audio.


----------



## mmf01

One Roamio got the update, the other hasn't. Signed up both at the same time.


----------



## HerronScott

kbmb said:


> Guessing you guys are talking about the dropout when going to Tivo central? If so it is better with this release, but still there.


I turn the preview window off so this didn't impact me but I did test it and they appear to have "fixed" it by keeping the audio in Dolby Digital and not switching to stereo in the menu. Even before re-enabling the preview window, I noticed there was a change as my TiVo sounds went away.  Since the receiver doesn't have to switch modes, the interruption is very brief in my setup.

What's interesting is that if you then drill down into one of the SD menu's, it switches back to Stereo (that's what my receiver reports) and the TiVo sounds come back until you move back to an HD menu. My TiVo is eerily quiet now and I'm very sad...

No HD banner on SD channels yet here either.

Thanks Margret!

Scott


----------



## Bytez

It forces me to wait until 2AM to connect to tivo service even thought i tried to manually connect. I hope they update the android app to coincide with this release.


----------



## HerronScott

CoxInPHX said:


> Would a Comcast Xfinity OnDemand customer check to see if you also are affected?
> 
> The Cox OnDemand bug that was present on the Bolt and Minis running 20.5.4a.RC6 got passed to this update.
> 
> 
> If the program has been recorded, and is still in "My Shows"
> The Cox OnDemand LaunchPoint, from "My Shows", will not play the video, it will just reset the UI.
> Once the recording is deleted, then the Cox OnDemand LaunchPoint will play the VOD program
> If the recording is recovered from the Recently Deleted folder, the Cox OnDemand LaunchPoint again will not work.
> Delete it again, and the Cox OnDemand LaunchPoint now works again.
> This will most likely get missed by most users, since they would probably just watch the recording rather than use the Cox OnDemand LaunchPoint.


I just tried to duplicate this with Comcast Xfinity On Demand and couldn't replicate the problem. I tried playing the last Dr. Who episode through and it played fine through XOD with it still present as a recording in My Shows.

Scott


----------



## singit

mickinct said:


> THe 30 second fast forward is not affected. ++


Awesome! Both have their place... 30 seconds is just right to skip through every play of a football game without having to wait for them to huddle and line up for the next play. BOOM!


----------



## Chuck_IV

Sixto said:


> I manually removed all the SD long ago (that has a matching HD) so that they wouldn't show up in searches.


Problem I have is even tho I removed all the SD channels from the list, my wife is still fixated on the old Directv channel numbers, which were always HD. So she types in 3 for our local CBS, which is SD with Charter(783 is HD). 3 isn't in the list but you can still directly tune to that channel.

Instead of just showing a pop up about the HD equivalent, I'd LOVE to see an auto tune type feature where if you type in 3, it just goes right to 783(the HD equivalent in my case).


----------



## keenanSR

tfer6 said:


> I'm in Chicago. Doesn't look like I got skip mode. The update message didn't mention it, and it doesn't seem to work when I try it.


It wasn't active in the SF market either, no indication of it at all in fact.


----------



## wbrightfl

I received the update during the night. I like the new channel logos, but there are tons of channels missing the logo and some with the wrong logos. Probably a work in progress.


----------



## Odds Bodkins

Still no SkipMode in Chicago.


----------



## FitzAusTex

xander777 said:


> I agree. It's probably about a tenth of a second. Hardly notice it.


agree much better, but still noticeable when going into tivo central while watching a recording. Used to be jarring, now just annoying, but better.


----------



## Dssguy1

Odds Bodkins said:


> Still no SkipMode in Chicago.


Just got both Roamios updated this morning. No skip mode in Chicago yet.

Does anybody know if it applies retroactively to recordings that were made since the Bolt skip mode was released?

Meaning if I have a program recorded last week on NBC and get the Roamio update this week, will the old program have skip mode ability? Or do you only get that for shows recorded from the point you got the update forward?


----------



## JoeKustra

HerronScott said:


> What's interesting is that if you then drill down into one of the SD menu's, it switches back to Stereo (that's what my receiver reports) and the TiVo sounds come back until you move back to an HD menu. My TiVo is eerily quiet now and I'm very sad...
> Scott


Since it's only a recent thing that audio is present with some sub-menus, you'll find whenever there is a preview window with audio then DD will activate. Any menu without a preview window is silent and PCM will be used. This also is the opposite of the sound effects which, if enabled, are muted when in a video window is present. Sound effects and DD need to be enabled to see this affect.

I understand is some sort of licensing issue with TiVo and Dolby. But that's just a rumor.

Lately my Mini has failed to invoke sound effects when leaving a program and bringing up a menu. If I go further into a menu the beeps usually come back and stay until I go to live TV.


----------



## FitzAusTex

I had the longer audio drop out when entering and exiting tivo central using pcm prior to this update, so I don't think the dropout had anything to do with going from Dolby to pcm/stereo when accessing tivo central. Had dropout using pcm or Dolby. Now dropout is just shorter. I think it has something to do with tivo's remote commands. Try this: bring up and exit Guide using Guide button both times. Now try exiting guide with Back button. Back button causes brief dropout.


----------



## Chuck_IV

Ok, so the "D" key works well to jump to the HD equivalent. Now I'd LOVE for you to take it a step further and add an auto-tune setting. If setting is on and I select an SD channel that has an HD equivalent channel, Tivo will auto jump to that HD channel.

This is a good first step tho.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SullyND

Margaret - Thank you for the release notes. Can we get further clarification on how "Chicago" is defined? Will skipmode initially be available only to users within the city proper, who subscribe to certain MSOs (i.e. RCN), or can we expect it to be available to the entire Chicago TV Market (i.e. suburbs as well).

Thank you!


----------



## foghorn2

Yes, audio delay to Tivo Central shorter now. Discovery bar back. Had nothing to do with what/how receiver/tv hookup. 

Did not need to send some supposed Tivo_Support my TSN's alluding its my hookup/equipment.


----------



## sofakng

I'd love to hear the reason for Skip Mode only available in those cities. (please have transparency TiVo!)

Also, is YouTube really any faster?


----------



## Dssguy1

Maybe they are making sure it works well on the Roamios before potentially causing a country wide problem?


----------



## sofakng

Oh, and that's completely fine. I'd just love to hear the actual reason. I can't imagine people becoming upset if that's the real reason.


----------



## TiVoMargret

TiVoMargret said:


> - TiVo Roamio boxes (and their connected TiVo Mini boxes) IN SELECT MARKETS (currently San Francisco and Chicago) will receive SkipMode. (SkipMode is already available on TiVo BOLT and their connected TiVo Mini boxes in all markets.) When shows are marked with the SKIP icon, SkipMode allows users to quickly resume their show during a commercial break by pressing the D button or CHAN UP.


Clarification #1: this should be turned on by the end of the week, for the boxes that have updated.

Clarification #2: "Markets" generally means a pretty wide area, so if San Francisco or Chicago is your 'nearest big city' then there is a good chance you are covered.


----------



## sofakng

Thanks Margret!

Are there definite plans for other markets as well?


----------



## Lurker1

Still can't delete that undeletable empty recording that's been there almost a year now.


----------



## zalusky

Does anybody have a list of the so called 20 channels/networks that are setup for skip mode?


----------



## kbmb

zalusky said:


> Does anybody have a list of the so called 20 channels/networks that are setup for skip mode?


Google is your friend:
https://www.tivo.com/popup/skipmode-channels

-Kevin


----------



## Dan203

TiVoMargret said:


> Clarification #1: this should be turned on by the end of the week, for the boxes that have updated.
> 
> Clarification #2: "Markets" generally means a pretty wide area, so if San Francisco or Chicago is your 'nearest big city' then there is a good chance you are covered.


Hmmmm.... Wonder if I'll fall into the SF market? We get our Fox affiliate from the bay area.


----------



## foghorn2

Should have tested a small market like Vegas first. Theres only Dan, me, oneyoudontknowwhoheisthatsanexpertonharddrives and 1 other guy, thats it !

The fall out from us being bricked or mangled would cause a lot less havoc for Tivo.


----------



## zalusky

kbmb said:


> Google is your friend:
> https://www.tivo.com/popup/skipmode-channels
> 
> -Kevin


Thanks. I tried the google route but just got general descriptions. Looks like it covers the good stuff.


----------



## TiVoMargret

Am_I_Evil said:


> Got updates today on my Roamios...no HD channel notification...


If you have pairs of channels that you think should be linked with HD notification, please send an email to [email protected] with the subject "HD notification needed" and include:

- the SD channel (number and callsign)
- the equivalent HD channel (number and callsign)
- your zip code
- your cable provider
- your TSN

Thanks,
-- Margret


----------



## JoeKustra

Great offer. But not enough to make me enable my SD mirror channels.


----------



## Alan Gordon

TiVoMargret said:


> - TiVo Roamio and TiVo Premiere boxes will now display Channel Logos in the Guide. (TiVo BOLT and TiVo Mini boxes already display Channel Logos.) To turn off channel logos, press the A button when looking at the Guide and change the "Show channel logos" option.


Margret,

_*Are there any plans to start offering more logos for OTA sub-channels?*_

There are a lot of missing logos in my guide of national sub-channel networks:


MeTV
Bounce TV
Grit
AccuWeather
QVC
Get TV
Antenna TV

A neighboring market of mine's MeTV affiliate still has a FOX logo from before they lost their affiliation. That same market also has a channel with a logo for The CW, but they haven't been The CW in YEARS.


----------



## Dan203

TiVoMargret said:


> If you have pairs of channels that you think should be linked with HD notification, please send an email to [email protected] with the subject "HD notification needed" and include:
> 
> - the SD channel (number and callsign)
> - the equivalent HD channel (number and callsign)
> - your zip code
> - your cable provider
> - your TSN
> 
> Thanks,
> -- Margret


It's not working for any channels on Charter in zip 89701. I could send a list but it's vast. Every SD channel has an HD equivelent and none of them are working. (60+ channels)


----------



## Alan Gordon

Does anyone else think it's interesting that the new "NEW" logos have the flatter look of the Bolt UI. It looks odd with the Roamio UI.

It's also weird that it's not consistent across all the screens.


----------



## andyf

Dan203 said:


> It's not working for any channels on Charter in zip 89701. I could send a list but it's vast. Every SD channel has an HD equivelent and none of them are working. (60+ channels)


+1 for Comcast in Houston


----------



## JoeKustra

Now for something different. In the 1P Manager, the size of something has changed. If your 1P is "Start from:" and it's "New episodes only" that last part needs its own line. Ok, this is small. Really small. But I am looking.


----------



## Dan203

Alan Gordon said:


> Does anyone else think it's interesting that the new "NEW" logos have the flatter look of the Bolt UI. It looks odd with the Roamio UI.
> 
> It's also weird that it's not consistent across all the screens.


It's not flatter, it's a totally different color. It was blue before, now it's white. It does look weird though for some reason.


----------



## ej42137

Chuck_IV said:


> Instead of just showing a pop up about the HD equivalent, I'd LOVE to see an auto tune type feature where if you type in 3, it just goes right to 783(the HD equivalent in my case).





Chuck_IV said:


> Now I'd LOVE for you to take it a step further and add an auto-tune setting. If setting is on and I select an SD channel that has an HD equivalent channel, Tivo will auto jump to that HD channel


This is something some cable companies have done in the mapping they download to their CableCards and Tuning Adapters; TWC for example. Some people here on TCF have complained about this because they actually want to record SD to save space or something. In my opinion a better way to save space is to not waste it recording SD.



JoeKustra said:


> Now for something different. In the 1P Manager, the size of something has changed. If your 1P is "Start from:" and it's "New episodes only" that last part needs its own line. Ok, this is small. Really small. But I am looking.


Are you completely certain this is a new thing? I've seen half-lines on the bottom of some of the panels before this release although I couldn't tell you which ones. As far as I can tell it happens on every panel that has a scrollable list.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Dan203 said:


> It's not flatter, it's a totally different color. It was blue before, now it's white. It does look weird though for some reason.


Maybe my memory is playing tricks on me, but I could have sworn it was a "flatter" design when I installed it this morning.

Wasn't it the "NEW" shown in this image from the Bolt UI?

http://o.aolcdn.com/hss/storage/midas/779aa247e2bf890735a3bb6defd6323/202821525/bolt-guide-630.jpg

While not entirely flat, it's a flatter icon than this one shown here from the old UI:

http://icdn9.digitaltrends.com/image/tivo-roamio-pro-software-interface-open-water-1500x844.jpg

The design/color look out of place (IMHO) on the Roamio UI, whereas it looks quite natural on the Bolt to me.


----------



## joewom

ej42137 said:


> In my opinion a better way to save space is to not waste it recording SD.]
> 
> Perfect. I couldn't agree more. Maybe those people are watching on a 19 inch tv. Then it it harder to tell then a bigger TV.


----------



## JoeKustra

ej42137 said:


> Are you completely certain this is a new thing? I've seen half-lines on the bottom of some of the panels before this release although I couldn't tell you which ones. As far as I can tell it happens on every panel that has a scrollable list.


I have a Premiere that hasn't had the update yet. No problem. Premiere, Roamio and Mini with update need an extra line. I compared the same 1P on all four. It's really not important.

update: well, maybe it's just me. But now a 1P that has extra time added and is "New episodes only" doesn't show the extra time in that box on the right. It doesn't fit. The network logo has higher priority. You now must select the 1P to see if you added time. That bothers me.


----------



## Dan203

Alan Gordon said:


> Maybe my memory is playing tricks on me, but I could have sworn it was a "flatter" design when I installed it this morning.
> 
> Wasn't it the "NEW" shown in this image from the Bolt UI?
> 
> http://o.aolcdn.com/hss/storage/midas/779aa247e2bf890735a3bb6defd6323/202821525/bolt-guide-630.jpg
> 
> While not entirely flat, it's a flatter icon than this one shown here from the old UI:
> 
> http://icdn9.digitaltrends.com/image/tivo-roamio-pro-software-interface-open-water-1500x844.jpg
> 
> The design/color look out of place (IMHO) on the Roamio UI, whereas it looks quite natural on the Bolt to me.


Yeah I guess it is a bit flatter. The color stood out the most to me so that's what I focused on. I couldn't remember exactly what the old one looked like, I just knew it was blue.

Once they start adding the Skip icon maybe it wont look so bad.


----------



## wbrightfl

Alan Gordon said:


> Margret,
> 
> _*Are there any plans to start offering more logos for OTA sub-channels?*_
> 
> There are a lot of missing logos in my guide of national sub-channel networks:
> 
> 
> MeTV
> Bounce TV
> Grit
> AccuWeather
> QVC
> Get TV
> Antenna TV
> 
> A neighboring market of mine's MeTV affiliate still has a FOX logo from before they lost their affiliation. That same market also has a channel with a logo for The CW, but they haven't been The CW in YEARS.


Same for me on Brighthouse cable. Either no logo or an old one which is dated and wrong.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Dan203 said:


> Yeah I guess it is a bit flatter. The color stood out the most to me so that's what I focused on. I couldn't remember exactly what the old one looked like, I just knew it was blue.
> 
> Once they start adding the Skip icon maybe it wont look so bad.


The color is the most obvious, but TiVo could have made a new icon that's white, but still felt consistent with the rest of the UI.

As I added to my post earlier, the design/color look out of place (IMHO) on the Roamio UI, whereas it looks quite natural to me on the Bolt's flatter and darker UI.

If they use the Bolt's SKIP icon, it'll either make it look a little less awkward, or look even more out of place.

My criticisms aside, while I don't really care about SkipMode or QuickMode, I'm very happy to get channel logos. I just hope TiVo will add additional logos for sub-channel networks.


----------



## foghorn2

Personally I'm not so worried about the colours of the various objects. 

You guys sound like a bunch of #$&** gleaming over and discussing various womens dress shoes at the mall.

I'm just glad they fixed some broken issues when they made the minis and servers work with the Bolt and in turn break features on the Roamio.

I'm sure eventually the Bolt and Roamio interfaces will even out for consistency.

As for the logos... I left Dish mainly because they would not update the guide with accurate local OTA data. You would either have no data, or wrong channels and logos. Almost impossible to record some local OTAs.

Tivo on the other hand is way better with updating the guide.


----------



## Dan203

I don't really care about the logo. I just want SkipMode. Nothing else in this update really matters to me. I'm hoping I'm close enough to SF that I count as being in their "market".


----------



## aaronwt

In the first post it says the update is for Bolts. But when I go the the priority update page, it doesn't list the Bolt. Only that update is for TiVo Roamio, TiVo Mini, and TiVo Premiere boxes. And if I enter a Bolt service number, it says it isn't eligible for an update.


----------



## Dan203

Same here. I tried adding my Bolt and it wouldn't take it.


----------



## JoeKustra

Dan203 said:


> Hmmmm.... Wonder if I'll fall into the SF market? We get our Fox affiliate from the bay area.


I think DMA was mentioned. If so, you're not there: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_market


----------



## Alan Gordon

foghorn2 said:


> Personally I'm not so worried about the colours of the various objects.


When you work in the field of graphic design, you notice design element choices that most people wouldn't pay much attention to. You also notice consistency more than most people might (some screens have the new "NEW" icons, and one screen has the old "NEW" icon). I'm not worried about it, but I do find the switch to be an odd one unless it's the first step in switching over to the Bolt UI.

For all, the important thing will be a software release that hopefully won't introduce any bugs. Some people might be excited by the new features (none of which interest me personally), and others (like me) might be excited by the new channel logos option. A little something for everyone...


----------



## tim1724

I imagine we'll get the Bolt interface at some point next year. Didn't the Premiere get the Roamio colors eventually?


----------



## cp2k

While I would love to have SkipMode, I must say so far I enjoy QuickMode and it seems to work well on many things. I tried to watch my recording of the Macy's Parade, and found that it sped it up way too fast. However earlier today I watched most of Home Alone 2, and part of "Titanic" and sometimes found myself checking to make sure QuickMode hadn't turned itself off. It seemed to work very well on those films, only in a few cases was the speed up very noticeable.


----------



## cherry ghost

I've got SkipMode on my Roamio for old recordings.


----------



## keenanSR

cherry ghost said:


> I've got SkipMode on my Roamio for old recordings.


Yup, it's showing up on my Roamio Pro as well. Must have been with an auto-update that happened about 45 mins ago. It looks like recordings made on the 18th is as far back as it goes.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Dan203 said:


> Same here. I tried adding my Bolt and it wouldn't take it.


My Bolt did receive 20.5.6 yesterday, I just noticed that it installed overnight.


----------



## mrizzo80

I think this update included a fix for an annoying 1P issue. I had certain shows (Strike Back is one example) where my Amazon Prime 1P was showing a handful of S3 episodes even though they weren't available from Prime. TiVo would show "not currently available" when on these shows.

This appears to have been fixed. A (small) related bug still remains - the season count in the upper left is wrong - almost as if they aren't excluding those phantom S3 episodes in the calculation. It lists 2 seasons available, when it should just be 1 season.


----------



## hizhonor

Dan203 said:


> It's not working for any channels on Charter in zip 89701. I could send a list but it's vast. Every SD channel has an HD equivelent and none of them are working. (60+ channels)


Same here in 63135 Charter land. Email sent to Margret with the info requested.

Steve


----------



## Odds Bodkins

cherry ghost said:


> I've got SkipMode on my Roamio for old recordings.


D'oh! Not seeing it in 60607. You're getting the green SKIP icon?


----------



## mazman

I'm in the SF area and just got Skip Mode on previously recorded programs on my Roamio after performing an update. I like it!


----------



## HD_Dude

Here in DC, just got Quick Mode, and the Channel Icons.

LOVE IT! Looks great on my Roamio Pro!

Thanks, TiVo!


----------



## kokishin

TiVoMargret said:


> Clarification #1: this should be turned on by the end of the week, for the boxes that have updated.
> 
> Clarification #2: "Markets" generally means a pretty wide area, so if San Francisco or Chicago is your 'nearest big city' then there is a good chance you are covered.


It's good to live near Tivo HQ!

I updated my Pro and Mini early this morning.

The problem with the audio taking ~5 seconds to engage after starting a video seems fixed. BTW, I use Dolby Digital.

Channel logos on my Pro look great.

Only quibble, slide Remote keyboard still does not work with Youtube (like it used to).

Overall, good job Tivo!


----------



## morac

xander777 said:


> When do you get the dropouts?
> 
> The only time I have any issue is when changing channels and my receiver has to switch to/from dolby digital/pro logic.
> There used to be a couple second delay when switching from Tivo Central to live tv. That's gone now. (for me)
> 
> Your mileage may vary.


For me the audio and _video_ drop out for about a second and a half when going into TiVo Central from full screen video. When going back to full screen it drops out for about 1/2 second. In both cases the audio stays Dolby the entire time.

It looks like TiVo tries to compensate by pausing the video briefly, but it's not long enough to prevent missing dialog at times when going in and out of menus (especially into), so I have to remember to pause any time I switch between menus and full screen.

This is how it's always been and the new update doesn't change anything. Going in and out of the guide doesn't have this problem.


----------



## Dssguy1

mazman said:


> I'm in the SF area and just got Skip Mode on previously recorded programs on my Roamio after performing an update. I like it!


You got "Skip Mode" or "Quick Mode"? I thought Margret said the Skip Mode wouldn't go live on Roamios in the test markets till later this week. Did you get another update after the initial software update that enabled this?

I'm in Chicago, no Skip Mode on the new software so far for me.


----------



## steinbch

Dssguy1 said:


> I'm in Chicago, no Skip Mode on the new software so far for me.


Force a connection and it will pop up. I'm in Evanston and just needed the connection this evening to get all my old recordings to start showing Skip Mode. It's a pretty cool feature!


----------



## Dssguy1

steinbch said:


> Force a connection and it will pop up. I'm in Evanston and just needed the connection this evening to get all my old recordings to start showing Skip Mode. It's a pretty cool feature!


I've forced about 20 times tonight and I'm not getting any additional updates. Just the one this morning. I rebooted a couple times as well. Hmmmm


----------



## Odds Bodkins

Dssguy1 said:


> I've forced about 20 times tonight and I'm not getting any additional updates. Just the one this morning. I rebooted a couple times as well. Hmmmm


Same. Forced a few connections and zip. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## morac

I found what seems like a change. I had paused a recording I was playing while at TiVo Central. After 15 minutes it timed out and dropped to live tv.


----------



## Jed1

I got the update late this afternoon after connecting to the service and I did not get anything at all for tune to HD. It is completely missing in action.

Another sad thing is about a third of my line up is missing channel icons so there is sections of the guide where there is only one icon and the rest are just script. Looks really dumb. I can not see why Tribune never added icons for a lot of the HD channels as they have them on the SD channels.

So since I have two Premieres and we are not getting Quickmode or Skipmode, I basically did not get much of an update.

Note: While typing this I just heard a audio drop out on FX HD so it appears that issue is not fixed.


----------



## Bytez

I'm surprised no one mentioned the wasted empty space to the left on the channel number/icon on the guide. Is there a particular reason why it's not shifted over more? Looks weird, like it's "indented". :down:


----------



## cherry ghost

Odds Bodkins said:


> D'oh! Not seeing it in 60607. You're getting the green SKIP icon?


Yep

Don't have it on everything, though. I have all 8 eps of The Walking Dead from this season and only the first four have it, not the most recent four. Other newer shows do have it, like recordings from last night and tonight.


----------



## krkaufman

JoeKustra said:


> Much appreciated. Perhaps the lineup issue web site could have an option to report incorrect logos? I have two or three that are wrong. Obviously this is a cable problem, but MSNBC, TBS and HDNET are wrong for me. Thanks. You're doing a great job.


^^^ agree ^^^

And, similarly, I'd also love to have a web form where we could provide feedback on OnePass metadata errors (with the assumption that the feedback would result in fixes).


----------



## keenanSR

Jed1 said:


> I got the update late this afternoon after connecting to the service and I did not get anything at all for tune to HD. It is completely missing in action.
> 
> Another sad thing is about a third of my line up is missing channel icons so there is sections of the guide where there is only one icon and the rest are just script. Looks really dumb. I can not see why Tribune never added icons for a lot of the HD channels as they have them on the SD channels.
> 
> So since I have two Premieres and we are not getting Quickmode or Skipmode, I basically did not get much of an update.
> 
> Note: While typing this I just heard a audio drop out on FX HD so it appears that issue is not fixed.


I've had a couple dropouts in an episode of Legends on TNT. One section I could rewind and playback several times and it would dropout and then not dropout. Sometimes it would play fine for about 2-3 times but then dropout again. I'm going to see if I can isolate and cut out the section and maybe see if TiVo can do something with it.


----------



## keenanSR

Bytez said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned the wasted empty space to the left on the channel number/icon on the guide. Is there a particular reason why it's not shifted over more? Looks weird, like it's "indented". :down:


I saw that right away, don't understand what that's all about, but it looks ridiculous, not to mention it's a waste of space as you've noted.


----------



## HerronScott

JoeKustra said:


> Since it's only a recent thing that audio is present with some sub-menus, you'll find whenever there is a preview window with audio then DD will activate. Any menu without a preview window is silent and PCM will be used. This also is the opposite of the sound effects which, if enabled, are muted when in a video window is present. Sound effects and DD need to be enabled to see this affect.


I'm feeding audio to my receiver via Toslink cable and using component cables for the video (no HDMI on the receiver). I have the preview window disabled and was getting sound effects in the TiVio HD menus before the update (I was aware that TiVo could not send sound effects with Dolby Digital enabled). The difference after the update is that all the HD menus stay in Dolby Digital mode now.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

HerronScott said:


> No HD banner on SD channels yet here either.


HD banner on SD channels is working today! (on Comcast).

Scott


----------



## TiVoMargret

If you aren't seeing the HD channel notification on your SD channels, please...

1. Make two more connections to the TiVo Service. Does it work now? If not...

2. Repeat Guided Setup. Does it work now?

-- Margret


----------



## Bytez

Thanks Margaret! Wish more of the Tivo employees would be more active here.

I hope you took note of the left indentation of channel number/logo on the guide.


----------



## Dssguy1

cherry ghost said:


> Yep
> 
> Don't have it on everything, though. I have all 8 eps of The Walking Dead from this season and only the first four have it, not the most recent four. Other newer shows do have it, like recordings from last night and tonight.


I guess I will try again tomorrow to see if skip mode is active. After 30 network connects I am pretty sure that isn't the answer for my boxes!


----------



## Joe Siegler

Alan Gordon said:


> Margret,
> 
> _*Are there any plans to start offering more logos for OTA sub-channels?*_
> 
> There are a lot of missing logos in my guide of national sub-channel networks:
> 
> 
> MeTV
> Bounce TV
> Grit
> AccuWeather
> QVC
> Get TV
> Antenna TV
> 
> A neighboring market of mine's MeTV affiliate still has a FOX logo from before they lost their affiliation. That same market also has a channel with a logo for The CW, but they haven't been The CW in YEARS.


I'd like to know this too. Especially the things like MeTV, Antenna TV, RetroTv, etc...


----------



## FitzAusTex

These are among the networks with outdated logos:

Spike, Science, HGTV, chiller, Smithsonian Channel, travel channel, TV Land, WE, fuse, GSN, Logo, 
Discovery Life, centric, MSNBC, Boomerang, GAC, Golf, most of the HBO logos, most of the Cinemax logos (for 5 years!), most of the Encore logos. 

These are among the networks missing logos:

El Rey, BBC World News, Revolt, FM, MLB Strike Zone, ESPN Buzz Beater, PAC 12, SEC, Longhorn Network, MAV TV, beIN Sports (1, 2 and En Español), FOX Soccer Plus, Univision Deportes, WGN America, and epix2.


----------



## Odds Bodkins

cherry ghost said:


> Yep
> 
> Don't have it on everything, though. I have all 8 eps of The Walking Dead from this season and only the first four have it, not the most recent four. Other newer shows do have it, like recordings from last night and tonight.


Still nothing here. May I ask what your software version says? Mine is still 20.5.6.RC14


----------



## Rey

kbmb said:


> Google is your friend:
> https://www.tivo.com/popup/skipmode-channels
> 
> -Kevin


That is better and larger group of channels than what I had on dish with the hoppers.


----------



## CoxInPHX

TiVoMargret said:


> If you aren't seeing the HD channel notification on your SD channels, please...
> 
> 2. Repeat Guided Setup. Does it work now?
> 
> -- Margret


Repeating Guided Setup worked, 
Thanks


----------



## cherry ghost

odds bodkins said:


> still nothing here. May i ask what your software version says? Mine is still 20.5.6.rc14


20.5.6.rc14-usa-6-846


----------



## Odds Bodkins

cherry ghost said:


> 20.5.6.rc14-usa-6-846


Thanks. Same here and still nothing. I have shows from the list of approved channels and times too. Maybe tonight...


----------



## krkaufman

A request for anyone who's received *20.5.6 on their Roamio DVR*, and has a few moments to spare...

If you could, please check and report back as to whether the 'Overlap Protection' configuration option is still present in the Settings menu:
TiVo Central
> Settings & Messages
> Settings
> Recording
*> Overlap Protection*​
Thanks in advance...!

p.s. Reason for concern documented, here. (I expect the option is still present on the Roamio, but just want to make sure.)


----------



## morac

morac said:


> For me the audio and _video_ drop out for about a second and a half when going into TiVo Central from full screen video. When going back to full screen it drops out for about 1/2 second. In both cases the audio stays Dolby the entire time.
> 
> It looks like TiVo tries to compensate by pausing the video briefly, but it's not long enough to prevent missing dialog at times when going in and out of menus (especially into), so I have to remember to pause any time I switch between menus and full screen.
> 
> This is how it's always been and the new update doesn't change anything. Going in and out of the guide doesn't have this problem.


Here's something odd. The above only seems to be for recordings. I was in Live TV and went into the menus and there was no video or audio drop out. It was a stereo program, so I figured that was the reason, but it did the same thing with a Dolby 5.1 program. I think that's new.

I have no idea why recordings have a delay, but live tv doesn't.


----------



## morac

I just tested the "Press D for HD" feature by switching the guide to all channels (since I unselected SD channels) and going to an SD channel and it worked great.



krkaufman said:


> A request for anyone who's received *20.5.6 on their Roamio DVR*, and has a few moments to spare...
> 
> If you could, please check and report back as to whether the 'Overlap Protection' configuration option is still present in the Settings menu:
> 
> TiVo Central
> 
> > Settings & Messages
> 
> > Settings
> 
> > Recording
> 
> *> Overlap Protection*​
> Thanks in advance...!
> 
> p.s. Reason for concern documented, here. (I expect the option is still present on the Roamio, but just want to make sure.)


It's still there.


----------



## jssmcarlo

Yes, overlap protection is still there with: yes, clip lower priority or no, cancel lower priority options.


----------



## jssmcarlo

Re: audio On roamio, so far when I go to TiVo central, no audio dropout at all, back to live tv, maybe 1/2 second dropout. Much better than it used to be. On premiere, drops out just barely going to TiVo central & for about a second going back to live tv.


----------



## hooper

Any stream updates or is it still as broken and useless as ever? Maybe TiVo can fix some real issues instead of superfluous stuff.


----------



## Dssguy1

TiVoMargret said:


> If you aren't seeing the HD channel notification on your SD channels, please...
> 
> 1. Make two more connections to the TiVo Service. Does it work now? If not...
> 
> 2. Repeat Guided Setup. Does it work now?
> 
> -- Margret


I did a guided setup this morning and the Auto HD channel notification started working fine. I had already blocked out all the SD channels so I had to add one back in to confirm it was working.


----------



## Dssguy1

hooper said:


> Any stream updates or is it still as broken and useless as ever? Maybe TiVo can fix some real issues instead of superfluous stuff.


I don't think anybody with a Roamio thinks Skip mode and Quick Mode are superfluous.

I got rid of my Tivo stream over a year ago when they built it into the Roamio. You might want to do the same, that was just a crutch until the base units could support it. I don't think that is something they are going to concentrate on but I could be wrong.


----------



## sbiller

TiVoMargret said:


> If you aren't seeing the HD channel notification on your SD channels, please...
> 
> 1. Make two more connections to the TiVo Service. Does it work now? If not...
> 
> 2. Repeat Guided Setup. Does it work now?
> 
> -- Margret


Repeating guided setup fixed it for me in Tampa, Verizon FiOS.


----------



## NashGuy

Alan Gordon said:


> Margret,
> 
> _*Are there any plans to start offering more logos for OTA sub-channels?*_
> 
> There are a lot of missing logos in my guide of national sub-channel networks:
> 
> 
> MeTV
> Bounce TV
> Grit
> AccuWeather
> QVC
> Get TV
> Antenna TV
> 
> A neighboring market of mine's MeTV affiliate still has a FOX logo from before they lost their affiliation. That same market also has a channel with a logo for The CW, but they haven't been The CW in YEARS.


Love having the logos in the channel guide! I'm wondering the same thing about OTA subchannels. Seems like it would be pretty simple to implement--just upload all of the various logos, such as for those national networks listed above, and have TiVo fetch the logo that matches the channel description that already exists in the channel guide. When I cursor over to and highlight the channel name in the far left column of the channel guide grid, TiVo displays in the area at the top of the screen its call letters and, underneath that, the network name. For instance, when I highlight 4-3 WSMVDT3, at the top it displays "WSMVDT3 COZI TV". So my TiVo should already know that the appropriate logo to display would be the COZI TV logo, if it were available to fetch. As it is now, it doesn't display any logo at all for that subchannel.

Now, I do have a couple subchannels that display "Independent" as a generic network name instead of the proper network name. In those cases, I can understand why there would be no logo to display, e.g. 5-3 WTVFSTA3 is actually Laff but displays "Independent" as the network affiliate name and does not display any logo.


----------



## gworkman

Message on Roamio says:

"your TiVo will displays an option to "Watch in HD""
need to say display.


----------



## keenanSR

Dssguy1 said:


> I don't think anybody with a Roamio thinks Skip mode and Quick Mode are superfluous.
> 
> I got rid of my Tivo stream over a year ago when they built it into the Roamio. You might want to do the same, that was just a crutch until the base units could support it. I don't think that is something they are going to concentrate on but I could be wrong.


Not superfluous at all. QuickMode is of little interest to me, but SkipMode is truly awesome! No more pressing the skip ahead button 3,4,5 times and then having to skip back a couple times because you overshot the commercial break, no more of that with SkipMode; press the button one and you're done.

Now we just need it for every channel!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

keenanSR said:


> Not superfluous at all. QuickMode is of little interest to me, but SkipMode is truly awesome! No more pressing the skip ahead button 3,4,5 times and then having to skip back a couple times because you overshot the commercial break, no more of that with SkipMode; press the button one and you're done.
> 
> Now we just need it for every channel!


And we need it right away! Why can't the networks just embed tags in the programs that indicate when commercial breaks start and stop? That would make it so much easier!


----------



## keenanSR

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And we need it right away! Why can't the networks just embed tags in the programs that indicate when commercial breaks start and stop? That would make it so much easier!


And the end of their business model!


----------



## CharlesH

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And we need it right away! Why can't the networks just embed tags in the programs that indicate when commercial breaks start and stop? That would make it so much easier!


I apologize if you were being facetious, but the last thing the networks would want to do is facilitate skipping of the $$$ commercials.

The tagging is a manual process involving real live human beings, so the expense of setting it up for a gazillion networks is non-trivial. They probably have a tool that facilitates the task, but the final decision as to where the breaks are resides with a human.


----------



## foghorn2

If the commercials were more entertaining I'd want to watch them.

I actually watch retro 70's and 80's commercials all the time on YouTube.
I wish I could insert those into the shows!


----------



## justen_m

sbiller said:


> Repeating guided setup fixed it for me in Tampa, Verizon FiOS.


Same here. The HD notifications weren't working for me either after the rc14 update, even after connecting to the TiVo service multiple times over a couple days. I had to redo guided setup. Now it works.


----------



## gworkman

justen_m said:


> Same here. The HD notifications weren't working for me either after the rc14 update, even after connecting to the TiVo service multiple times over a couple days. I had to redo guided setup. Now it works.


Same in Phoenix. Tried to connections, restarted Tivo. Still had to go through Guided Setup to activate. Works great!


----------



## Bierboy

moyekj said:


> Very thankful there's an option to turn off channel logos - what a waste of space they are...


They certainly are...and they push more of the program title info off the screen. Ridiculous...no need for this. Can't believe anyone was "clamoring" for it...


----------



## Dssguy1

Only seen 1 or 2 people say their SKIP Mode is working in the Chicago area. Anybody else lurking that has Skip Mode activated on their Roamio?

I really don't want to do another 30 Network Dial-ins tonight hoping to get some flag activated!


----------



## ej42137

CharlesH said:


> I apologize if you were being facetious,<snip/>


The  emoji that you snipped from his message would seem to indicate irony was intended.


----------



## justen_m

Bierboy said:


> They certainly are...and they push more of the program title info off the screen. Ridiculous...no need for this. Can't believe anyone was "clamoring" for it...


What is your setup, such that they take up more space? Where do they take up more space? On my Roamio the channel logos take up exactly the _same_ amount of space as the station call signs in the guide. This is true with both the Grid Guide and Tivo Live Guide. Is there a way to eliminate the station call signs? If I turn off the channel logos, it returns to displaying the calls signs, just like before. I'd love to turn off the logos and not have the call signs there, and maybe get an extra half hour of program info in the grid guide, for a full three hours instead of 2.5.

Do they show up somewhere else that I don't know about, and they do take up more space? Or are you talking about a Premiere or Bolt that is different than the Roamio?


----------



## foghorn2

Bierboy said:


> They certainly are...and they push more of the program title info off the screen. Ridiculous...no need for this. Can't believe anyone was "clamoring" for it...


Just turn them off, I like them- go pass gass now.


----------



## JoeKustra

justen_m said:


> Same here. The HD notifications weren't working for me either after the rc14 update, even after connecting to the TiVo service multiple times over a couple days. I had to redo guided setup. Now it works.


So not doing a guided setup means I'll never see the message to select D for HD? That's great since all my SD channels are unchecked, so no reason to spend time on a guided setup.


----------



## drebbe

Dssguy1 said:


> Only seen 1 or 2 people say their SKIP Mode is working in the Chicago area. Anybody else lurking that has Skip Mode activated on their Roamio?
> 
> I really don't want to do another 30 Network Dial-ins tonight hoping to get some flag activated!


If it makes you feel any better, I'm in the Chicago metro area with my Roamio updated to 20.5.6 but skip mode is *not* activated for me either.


----------



## keenanSR

Bierboy said:


> They certainly are...and they push more of the program title info off the screen. Ridiculous...no need for this. Can't believe anyone was "clamoring" for it...


How do you turn them off? I looked around this morning and couldn't find any way to do it. And I agree, they're useless and waste space.


----------



## drtdiver83

I'm in the Chicago area (northwest Indiana) with Comcast and I got skip mode last night. It didn't show up on my shows list till after I started a show that had skip available then all of my recording now have the skip flag. Most of my previous recording also got skip and it works great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BD1

I have 2 Roamios and only 1 has been upgraded. I put both on the priority list. Is there anything I can do to get the 2nd tivo upgraded or do I just need to wait?


----------



## mae

keenanSR said:


> How do you turn them off? I looked around this morning and couldn't find any way to do it. And I agree, they're useless and waste space.


In the guide screen, hit "A" (yellow) button and it is on the options screen to turn off logos.


----------



## pfiagra

jssmcarlo said:


> Re: audio On roamio, so far when I go to TiVo central, no audio dropout at all, back to live tv, maybe 1/2 second dropout. Much better than it used to be. On premiere, drops out just barely going to TiVo central & for about a second going back to live tv.


With Quickmode ON, I have no audio issues after resuming recordings from pause. With Quickmode OFF, I still get an audio delay for a brief moment after resuming recordings from pause. Haven't tried if this behaves the same on the live TV buffer.


----------



## Bierboy

justen_m said:


> What is your setup, such that they take up more space? Where do they take up more space? On my Roamio the channel logos take up exactly the _same_ amount of space as the station call signs in the guide....


Never mind...I was obviously hallucinating. After checking closer you are correct, and I was wrong. The main problem, however, is that many network logos are so poorly designed and small, it's very difficult to make them out (even on my 54-inch plasma). And I did shut them off...


----------



## JoeKustra

In keeping with TiVo's move away from DVR, the previous release had DVR Diagnostics and it's now TiVo box Diagnostics.

Now, under My Shows, other TiVo units on the network indicated as (box) and not (DVR). I guess.... never mind.


----------



## Chuck_IV

So do the channel logos take time to show up? I just changed out my tivo drive and it downloaded the new Fall update again. Had it on the original drive and everything worked great. 

However, now on the new drive the "D" doesn't show up anymore when viewing the SD channels and I'm also not seeing the channel logos. I used the "A" to turn the logo option off then back on(closing out the guide between off and on) but they won't show.

I know when I got the update on my original drive I had to turn the option off then back on and they showed after that, but that doesn't seem to work this time. The "D" also worked great on the original drive but now it doesn't show.

Strange.


----------



## TheBirdMan

I restarted my boxes and they all started working. I'm in Chicago area.


----------



## mrizzo80

pfiagra said:


> With Quickmode ON, I have no audio issues after resuming recordings from pause. With Quickmode OFF, I still get an audio delay for a brief moment after resuming recordings from pause. Haven't tried if this behaves the same on the live TV buffer.


My QuickMode doesn't appear to be working right now for some reason so I can't test this theory. If you have a receiver that shows the incoming audio stream see if enabling QuickMode changes the audio from Dolby Digital to PCM (stereo).

For the TiVo Central --> Live TV (and vice-versa) use case, I think the audio dropout only occurs when the TiVo is outputting DD. That could be happening with the resume use case as well.

EDIT: I guess I just forgot how to enable QuickMode earlier.  But my theory appears to be correct - turning on QuickMode drops the audio output of the TiVo from DD to PCM.


----------



## keenanSR

mae said:


> In the guide screen, hit "A" (yellow) button and it is on the options screen to turn off logos.


Thanks!


----------



## steinbch

Dssguy1 said:


> Only seen 1 or 2 people say their SKIP Mode is working in the Chicago area. Anybody else lurking that has Skip Mode activated on their Roamio?
> 
> I really don't want to do another 30 Network Dial-ins tonight hoping to get some flag activated!


I have Skip mode showing up on my Roamio, but not on my also updated Mini. In the Chicago area. Trying a restart to see if that helps the mini.

Edit: After a restart I've got the skip mode showing up on my mini as well! If it isn't showing for people. Maybe another restart might help?


----------



## Chuck_IV

Chuck_IV said:


> So do the channel logos take time to show up? I just changed out my tivo drive and it downloaded the new Fall update again. Had it on the original drive and everything worked great.
> 
> However, now on the new drive the "D" doesn't show up anymore when viewing the SD channels and I'm also not seeing the channel logos. I used the "A" to turn the logo option off then back on(closing out the guide between off and on) but they won't show.
> 
> I know when I got the update on my original drive I had to turn the option off then back on and they showed after that, but that doesn't seem to work this time. The "D" also worked great on the original drive but now it doesn't show.
> 
> Strange.


So to answer myself, it does take some time. I wasn't getting logos or the D for about an hr after it updated(yes I tried restarts too).

Been out for a few hours and when I got home, everything is working now. I have logos and the D is showing... and I now have over 600 hours of HD recording space.


----------



## Dssguy1

Still no Skipmode here. I'm in Chicago and took the update yesterday morning. 

Still waiting....


----------



## Odds Bodkins

steinbch said:


> After a restart I've got the skip mode showing up on my mini as well! If it isn't showing for people. Maybe another restart might help?


Not for me. Also in Chicago.


----------



## JWhites

When are the release notes for the Premiere and Mini and Stream coming out?


----------



## DaveMN

My audio problems are worse than ever with this release. When I first got my Roamio last year, I had no problems. Then sometime this summer I started seeing frequent audio delays of about 4 seconds when resuming a paused recording. Now with this new release, not only does that problem still exist, but now I also see the delay after fast forwarding through a recording and resuming playback. Nothing in my A/V system has changed since I originally bought my Roamio. I run HDMI to my receiver (Harman Kardon AVR 1700).

Not a happy camper.


----------



## Bytez

Turning on/off the logo doesn't save any space.


----------



## keenanSR

Bytez said:


> Turning on/off the logo doesn't save any space.


You're right, all it does is replace the channel call letters with the logo. I must have been seeing things earlier as I thought the logos were in addition to the call letters.


----------



## kbmb

DaveMN said:


> My audio problems are worse than ever with this release. When I first got my Roamio last year, I had no problems. Then sometime this summer I started seeing frequent audio delays of about 4 seconds when resuming a paused recording. Now with this new release, not only does that problem still exist, but now I also see the delay after fast forwarding through a recording and resuming playback. Nothing in my A/V system has changed since I originally bought my Roamio. Not a Happy camper.


I am seeing this new audio delay coming out of fast forward as well....never had it before.

And I also had to re-run Guided Setup to get the Watch in HD to work as well. Can't imagine this is going to be good for Tivo support on the full rollout if everyone has to do this.

-Kevin


----------



## Dssguy1

Didn't get a chance to check my Tivos this morning. Maybe if I leave them alone for a day, they will be nice and gain Skipmode!!!


----------



## JoeKustra

Another nit. If you decide to transfer a program from one TiVo to another, you get the HD icon next to Play. That HD icon is really busy. It's still blue also.


----------



## kbmb

JoeKustra said:


> Another nit. If you decide to transfer a program from one TiVo to another, you get the HD icon next to Play. That HD icon is really busy. It's still blue also.


You have to think Tivo has 2 people, sitting on the opposite sides of the building, and they had a fight so they don't talk. One does everything in Tivo Central, the other does everything in Live TV and the Guide 

The time between updates and the lack of these little attentions to detail bug me.

I actually like the new white NEW badges....and they make the guide blue NEW badges awful looking.

-Kevin


----------



## samccfl99

kbmb said:


> You have to think Tivo has 2 people, sitting on the opposite sides of the building, and they had a fight so they don't talk. One does everything in Tivo Central, the other does everything in Live TV and the Guide
> 
> The time between updates and the lack of these little attentions to detail bug me.
> 
> -Kevin


I love the above, but I am not liking what I am hearing here, especially about the audio dropping getting worse. My Mini got it on Monday, but my Roamio Pro still did not get it yet. I really would like to get the Quickmode for the news, but worse audio delays, no I would not like that. No matter what anyone says, the audio does drop going in and out of Tivo Central (can tell by the a/v losing the signal) and it does not drop going into the HD Guide, and the HDMI syncing problem I cannot seem to fix, if indeed there is anything wrong with it. The TV and a/v both do not have HDMI Control On and who the heck knows how much the tivo is involved in the syncing. 

_Oh well, I keep trying to get it, hope I am not sorry...._


----------



## tim1724

It looks like 20.5.6 also fixes the standby bug that has been driving me nuts for most of the past year. (In the last couple of versions if you chose the Standby option then immediately hit the TV power button, it would take the TiVo back out of standby.) Yay!


----------



## stevewjackson

tim1724 said:


> It looks like 20.5.6 also fixes the standby bug that has been driving me nuts for most of the past year. (In the last couple of versions if you chose the Standby option then immediately hit the TV power button, it would take the TiVo back out of standby.) Yay!


I thought that was a change in how the feature worked. I hated when it changed because it forced me to completely rework how I put mine into standby every night before bedtime, and I had many goofs from reflexively doing it the old way. If they've restored it to how it used to be, where I can select Standby and then press my power button, I'll have to consider whether to unlearn my changed ways!


----------



## Dssguy1

Not exactly the same but they have a setting to put your Tivo into standby after 2,4,6 hours automatically now.

I prefer that instead of having to constantly remember to put it in standby.


----------



## tim1724

Dssguy1 said:


> Not exactly the same but they have a setting to put your Tivo into standby after 2,4,6 hours automatically now.
> 
> I prefer that instead of having to constantly remember to put it in standby.


Yes, I'm aware of that. But it was annoying that manually putting it into standby was broken in 20.5.2 and 20.5.4. (You could work around it by going to the standby option, then pressing TV Power before pressing Select, but that was silly.) I'm very happy that they finally fixed it in 20.5.6


----------



## Jed1

If you are missing the Watch in HD feature in your guide you can get it to work by deleting the guide data and to do list instead of going through guided setup again.
Deleting the guide data is the least destructive option to your 1Ps. I noticed when it went into the reboot screen it went into installing an update for about 1 minute before it starting to delete the data. It appears part of the update does not take if the guide data is not refreshed.
After the unit rebooted and then reloaded the data the Watch in HD option was there.

I did notice on the start up screen I got a couple of green flashes during the process. Is anybody else seeing this?


----------



## Jetspeedz

Got the update and I'm confused a bit on the channels which are HD b/c TWC streams the local channels 2(CBS)-11(fox) all in HD and I believe they have the same channels in 12xx in HD as well Tivo informs me every time i change the channel to the HD which is in my favorites already to hit "D" to see in HD. How do i get rid of this prompt?


----------



## kbmb

Jetspeedz said:


> Got the update and I'm confused a bit on the channels which are HD b/c TWC streams the local channels 2(CBS)-11(fox) all in HD and I believe they have the same channels in 12xx in HD as well Tivo informs me every time i change the channel to the HD which is in my favorites already to hit "D" to see in HD. How do i get rid of this prompt?


I don't think you can. You'd have to remove the channels Tivo thinks are SD from the lineup.

-Kevin


----------



## danorum

steinbch said:


> I have Skip mode showing up on my Roamio, but not on my also updated Mini. In the Chicago area. Trying a restart to see if that helps the mini.
> 
> Edit: After a restart I've got the skip mode showing up on my mini as well! If it isn't showing for people. Maybe another restart might help?


Once you get skip mode, is it for existing shows that meet the skip mode criteria, or only ones that are recorded after you get it? I am in a Chicago market and just got the update (have the logos and quick mode), but am not seeing skip mode yet.


----------



## keenanSR

danorum said:


> Once you get skip mode, is it for existing shows that meet the skip mode criteria, or only ones that are recorded after you get it? I am in a Chicago market and just got the update (have the logos and quick mode), but am not seeing skip mode yet.


When it became active on my Roamio it seemed to be for shows recorded from Nov 18th forward that are on the list of channels that have the feature. In other words, shows that I had recorded prior to getting the update were retroactively capable of SkipMode, only as far back as the 18th though.


----------



## cherry ghost

My oldest show with SkipMode is from October 7th.


----------



## danorum

keenanSR said:


> When it became active on my Roamio it seemed to be for shows recorded from Nov 18th forward that are on the list of channels that have the feature. In other words, shows that I had recorded prior to getting the update were retroactively capable of SkipMode, only as far back as the 18th though.


thanks. I got the other 2 features, so hopefully I will get Skip mode soon.

Dan


----------



## Dssguy1

Just got Skipmode after forcing an update tonight in Chicago! Tons of my shows have the icon already!

Yay!


----------



## danorum

Dssguy1 said:


> Just got Skipmode after forcing an update tonight in Chicago! Tons of my shows have the icon already!
> 
> Yay!


A reboot too, or just a network connection?

Dan


----------



## Dssguy1

Just network connection. The last step took a lot longer than normal so I knew something was up. 

Probably applying all the skip info to current recordings.


----------



## mattack

VERY minor grumble, and I know I'll get used to it. My Premiere 4 got the update yesterday.. and the "NEW" icons are now (essentially?) pure white instead of blue. Really minor, but for me, it makes the "NEW" word inside the icon much harder to read. (i.e. the text is very thin.)

Yes, again, I don't really care, I'll get used to it.. It was just the only user noticeable change (I haven't looked at the guide yet..)

Hopefully Roamio gets it today or soon (for quick mode & skip mode).. I tried forcing a 'call' twice yesterday and didn't get it.


----------



## Odds Bodkins

Dssguy1 said:


> Just got Skipmode after forcing an update tonight in Chicago! Tons of my shows have the icon already!
> 
> Yay!


Just forced a connection and I got it too! Praises due!


----------



## Dssguy1

Now we just need a way to automate the skipping! I know, I know, not gonna happen, but I can dream back to my ReplayTV days!


----------



## kokishin

I am on Comcast in San Jose and get all of the major San Francisco channels. Could someone in the San Francisco area tell me which TV shows they are able to utilize Skip Mode? I want to record a show to try it out. Thanks


----------



## Dssguy1

kokishin said:


> I am on Comcast in San Jose and get all of the major San Francisco channels. Could someone in the San Francisco area tell me which TV shows they are able to utilize Skip Mode? I want to record a show to try it out. Thanks


Anything on the 20 channels that support skip mode during Prime Time should have it.


----------



## drebbe

kokishin said:


> I am on Comcast in San Jose and get all of the major San Francisco channels. Could someone in the San Francisco area tell me which TV shows they are able to utilize Skip Mode? I want to record a show to try it out. Thanks


For the list of channels that support skip mode see this link https://www.tivo.com/popup/skipmode-channels

and to quote from the link

"The SkipMode feature is available on the top 20 most-watched networks and more channels will be added in the future. The shows that will be SkipMode-enabled are those that appear during the most common recording hours: seven days a week, between the hours of 4:00 pm and midnight (12:30 am for late night talk shows airing on ABC, NBC and CBS). Recorded shows with the SkipMode feature appear in your MyShows lists with a SKIP icon."


----------



## JoeKustra

The TBS logo is wrong.


----------



## VJDave

After updating to 20.5.6 my Roamio Plus has a 5 seconds delay in trick play functions; especially if you press play after fast forwarding. It makes it difficult to use trick play functions because you have to wait for it to catch up. I've done completed reboots and waited 2 days and problem is still there.
The strangest thing is my Tivo Mini connected via Moca plays stuff with trick play flawlessly from this Roamio!


----------



## Am_I_Evil

i am having lots of little freezes while using trickplay...hit skip a few times and 99% of the time it freezes...its really annoying when i'm trying to watch a show...


----------



## ej42137

JoeKustra said:


> The TBS logo is wrong.


Do you mean that this is something wrong with the logo shown for TBS, that SkipMode isn't working for TBS in your area, or that you have reason to believe that SkipMode won't be implemented for TBS anywhere? (I know there have been reports of channels such as CW not getting SkipMode at roll-out in some locations.)


----------



## JoeKustra

ej42137 said:


> Do you mean that this is something wrong with the logo shown for TBS, that SkipMode isn't working for TBS in your area, or that you have reason to believe that SkipMode won't be implemented for TBS anywhere? (I know there have been reports of channels such as CW not getting SkipMode at roll-out in some locations.)


The icon logo is outdated: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TBS_(TV_channel)


----------



## kannapiran1

I'm still at 20.5.2. 


Anyway to force an update?


----------



## danorum

Dssguy1 said:


> Just network connection. The last step took a lot longer than normal so I knew something was up.
> 
> Probably applying all the skip info to current recordings.


I even went through the setup process again and forced a few connections, but I still don't have skip mode. I am going to quit trying for a while and just see if it shows up.

Dan


----------



## Sixto

kannapiran1 said:


> I'm still at 20.5.2.
> 
> Anyway to force an update?


You signed up on the priority list?


----------



## drebbe

danorum said:


> I even went through the setup process again and forced a few connections, but I still don't have skip mode. I am going to quit trying for a while and just see if it shows up.
> 
> Dan


I feel your pain. I'm in the Chicago suburbs and have had the 20.5.6 update for a few days but no skip mode. Just forced a connection, still nothing.


----------



## aforkosh

1) I saw Skipmode appear on my Roamio is Oakland, CA with the icon showing for almost all primetime network shows that I recorded in from last Sunday forward. the one major exception is last night's 'the Wiz'.

2) SD->HD is now also working

3) The Logos option is available for the guide menu, but I find seeing the call signs more useful. Reasons for saying that:

a) In some cases several affiliates for a network (e.g. PBS) are available.

b) The call signs contain useful information. In particular, for many cable stations the presence or absence of a 'P' as a suffix indicates whether I am getting a Pacific Time Zone feed. 

c) In many cases, the logo is hard to distinguish or less familiar that the call sign.

Others may find the logos useful, but I'll stick with the call letters.


----------



## kannapiran1

Sixto said:


> You signed up on the priority list?


yeah, but just 2 days


----------



## hooper

Hitting the TiVo button while playing a show in Netflix causes a reboot every freaking time with this release. Haven't they fixed this issue in the past.


----------



## Bierboy

aforkosh said:


> ...3) The Logos option is available for the guide menu, but I find seeing the call signs more useful. Reasons for saying that:
> 
> a) In some cases several affiliates for a network (e.g. PBS) are available.
> 
> b) The call signs contain useful information. In particular, for many cable stations the presence or absence of a 'P' as a suffix indicates whether I am getting a Pacific Time Zone feed.
> 
> _* c) In many cases, the logo is hard to distinguish or less familiar that the call sign.
> *_
> Others may find the logos useful, but I'll stick with the call letters.


The logos are just plain useless. As you mentioned, there's MUCH more useful info in the call sign. And most network logos are just plain poorly designed...


----------



## morac

I don't know why but since the update to 20.5.6, any time I press play on a recording in My Shows it takes about 2 seconds before anything happens. It then switches to full screen and plays. I don't recall this delay in the previous release.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I don't know why but since the update to 20.5.6, any time I press play on a recording in My Shows it takes about 2 seconds before anything happens. It then switches to full screen and plays. I don't recall this delay in the previous release.


I'll second that.


----------



## zerdian1

I got 20.5.6 QuickMode and New channel Logos but not SkipMode today on my Roamios and had it two months ago on my Minis.
but still do not have SkipMode.

SkipMode is only in 3 markets so far:
San Francisco,
Chicago &
Albuquerque.

Be a long time before it hits Southern Florida.


----------



## justen_m

zerdian1 said:


> Be a long time before it hits Southern Florida.


Yeah, and Idaho will be there before that, right?


----------



## kokishin

kokishin said:


> I am on Comcast in San Jose and get all of the major San Francisco channels. Could someone in the San Francisco area tell me which TV shows they are able to utilize Skip Mode? I want to record a show to try it out. Thanks


I guess Margaret saw my post. [j/k] Skip Mode appeared last night. Interesting, the most recent season of Suits had all recordings marked "SKIP" even though they are a few months old. Noticed some others like this too. Perhaps the SKIP team was practicing before the Bolt was released.

Anyway, this latest software update kicks butt!


----------



## Chuck_IV

Bierboy said:


> The logos are just plain useless. As you mentioned, there's MUCH more useful info in the call sign. And most network logos are just plain poorly designed...


This is why I wish they would have put the logos to the LEFT of the channel number, in that empty space and left the call letters alone. There's plenty of room to do this.


----------



## NorthAlabama

why doesn't it surprise me that tivo adding channel logos as some have suggested, along with a menu option to turn them off leaving the guide unchanged, would still generate discussion...


----------



## zerdian1

Of the 3 things added today in 20.5.6, 
the NEW Channel Logos are my favorite.
Quicktime is second.

I can not wait until SkipMode makes its way to South Florida.

It is taking longer in the two test markets of San Francisco and Chicago.
they have backtracked on Albuquerque.
I hope they are not having some unforeseen problems.


----------



## keenanSR

zerdian1 said:


> Of the 3 things added today in 20.5.6,
> the NEW Channel Logos are my favorite.
> Quicktime is second.
> 
> I can not wait until SkipMode makes its way to South Florida.
> 
> It is taking longer in the two test markets of San Francisco and Chicago.
> they have backtracked on Albuquerque.
> I hope they are not having some unforeseen problems.


What do you mean by 'taking longer', and where did it say Albuquerque was included with SF and Chicago?


----------



## btichy

VJDave said:


> After updating to 20.5.6 my Roamio Plus has a 5 seconds delay in trick play functions; especially if you press play after fast forwarding. It makes it difficult to use trick play functions because you have to wait for it to catch up. I've done completed reboots and waited 2 days and problem is still there.
> The strangest thing is my Tivo Mini connected via Moca plays stuff with trick play flawlessly from this Roamio!


Same thing happens to me, and my mini still works flawlessly, I hope they address this soon.


----------



## samccfl99

zerdian1 said:


> Of the 3 things added today in 20.5.6,
> 
> I can not wait until SkipMode makes its way to South Florida.


You got it in S Fla? I have not yet and I got on the priority list when it came out. This is not the first time it has happened. I know I am on a TSN Blackball list by *someone...*If I ever find out for real (never going to happen)...........................

_WHAT DOES TRICKPLAY MEAN???_


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

samccfl99 said:


> _WHAT DOES TRICKPLAY MEAN???_


Basic DVR functionality...pause, RW, etc. To distinguish from regular TV or VCRs, where you can't do that kind of stuff in live TV.


----------



## Bierboy

NorthAlabama said:


> why doesn't it surprise me that tivo adding channel logos as some have suggested, along with a menu option to turn them off leaving the guide unchanged, would still generate discussion...


 Because there's a much better way to do them as Chuck_IV mentioned...


----------



## zerdian1

kokishin said:


> I guess Margaret saw my post. [j/k] Skip Mode appeared last night. Interesting, the most recent season of Suits had all recordings marked "SKIP" even though they are a few months old. Noticed some others like this too. Perhaps the SKIP team was practicing before the Bolt was released.
> 
> Anyway, this latest software update kicks butt!


Remember, that the shows were viewable on Bolt for over two months.
I do not think there will be any shows with SKIP before the BOLT went into testing, probably during the past summer.


----------



## zerdian1

keenanSR said:


> What do you mean by 'taking longer', and where did it say Albuquerque was included with SF and Chicago?


Albuquerque was added by TiVo techs saying that was their current market for expanding SkipMode.
Later they dropped saying Albuquerque.
I talked to a supervisor who said they are taking longer than they initially though in SF and Chi. 
He would not elaborate.


----------



## ShoutingMan

My wife informed me that we have this new feature of fast play  I hadn't paid attention to the feature set of this update; I'd only put in for early priority update trying to resolve some TiVo app transfer problems. So QuickMode is working in our house.

I don't know if it's going to be useful for us, but it seems well implemented.


----------



## pfiagra

ShoutingMan said:


> I don't know if it's going to be useful for us, but it seems well implemented.


It works well, but it would be preferable if turning on and off QuickMode was a one-button click.


----------



## DVRMike

Is Pandora working for anyone else in this release? 

Ever since the update Pandora only plays a few songs then locks up on my Roamio. After that it's just a black screen when I try to launch it from TiVo central until the next reboot.


----------



## pfiagra

DVRMike said:


> Is Pandora working for anyone else in this release?
> 
> Ever since the update Pandora only plays a few songs then locks up on my Roamio. After that it's just a black screen when I try to launch it from TiVo central until the next reboot.


Yes, it works fine on my Roamio (basic), although I have noticed some weird video artifacts or glitches while it loads.


----------



## JoeKustra

DVRMike said:


> Is Pandora working for anyone else in this release?
> 
> Ever since the update Pandora only plays a few songs then locks up on my Roamio. After that it's just a black screen when I try to launch it from TiVo central until the next reboot.


No problems. Same old UI. I normally use a Roku 3, but I let my basic Roamio run for an hour without issues.


----------



## morac

Pressing play to play recordings is now taking even longer. It's long enough I'm getting blue circles when I play anything. It takes about 5 seconds after I press play for my Roamio Pro to react. 

Another thing I'm seeing now is when I use the 30 second scan button my receiver makes the noise it makes when it switches audio off and on. It's quite annoying to here clicks every time I hit the 30 second scan button. That never used to happen.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> Pressing play to play recordings is now taking even longer. It's long enough I'm getting blue circles when I play anything. It takes about 5 seconds after I press play for my Roamio Pro to react.
> 
> Another thing I'm seeing now is when I use the 30 second scan button my receiver makes the noise it makes when it switches audio off and on. It's quite annoying to here clicks every time I hit the 30 second scan button. That never used to happen.


There may be a TiVo server slowdown. I just hit Play on SNL and it gave me the blue circle and took about five seconds.


----------



## RoyK

JoeKustra said:


> There may be a TiVo server slowdown. I just hit Play on SNL and it gave me the blue circle and took about five seconds.


You're probably correct --- which makes it no less of a problem.


----------



## foghorn2

Those blue circles/delays maybe cable VOD related.

Not caused by latest firmware.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Bierboy said:


> Because there's a much better way to do them as Chuck_IV mentioned...


and how do you know this was possible in the given environment? can you share additional insight? do you work for tivo? does chuck_iv? is it because thread posters always know better than the company that designs the product?

i have confidence tivo looked at available options, decided on the best route, and implemented the feature. if you disagree, apply to tivo software design so you can present your own ideas.


----------



## mdavej

NorthAlabama said:


> i have confidence tivo looked at available options, decided on the best route, and implemented the feature.


I don't. Anybody can see that there is still a ton of wasted space in the guide. Frankly, I like having logos and couldn't care less about the call letters. But there's plenty of space to add them for those who do. Tivo simply took the easiest path. Can't blame them for that. But also can't say that's the best implementation when it obviously isn't. Design by committee and focus groups rarely results in the best solution. Committees water down everything, and focus groups are usually comprised of morons. Just look at Windows 8.


----------



## NorthAlabama

mdavej said:


> I don't. Anybody can see that there is still a ton of wasted space in the guide....Tivo simply took the easiest path.


ever consider the space was left for other reasons, possibly unknown to you? how do you know tivo simply took the easiest path instead of the most logical, were you involved with design?


----------



## mdavej

NorthAlabama said:


> ever consider the space was left for other reasons, possibly unknown to you? how do you know tivo simply took the easiest path instead of the most logical, were you involved with design?


It serves no purpose because it doesn't exist on the Bolt. If it served a purpose, the same amount of space would be on the Bolt.

I have a more logical design than they do. Their design is not equal to my design. So I can logically conclude that their design is less logical than mine


----------



## HarperVision

> Originally Posted by zerdian1:
> 
> Of the 3 things added today in 20.5.6, I can not wait until SkipMode makes its way to South Florida.





samccfl99 said:


> You got it in S Fla? I have not yet and I got on the priority list when it came out. This is not the first time it has happened. I know I am on a TSN Blackball list by someone...If I ever find out for real (never going to happen)........................... WHAT DOES TRICKPLAY MEAN???


Read what he wrote again, but closer. He said he can't wait for it to come to S FL. That means it doesn't have it there yet and he "can't wait" for it, as in....he's excited for when it does come there, hopefully sooner than later. Surely you've heard of this saying before?


----------



## krkaufman

mdavej said:


> It serves no purpose because it doesn't exist on the Bolt. If it served a purpose, the same amount of space would be on the Bolt.


I figure it has to do with having to support older TVs; the HDMI-only BOLT has no such concern for the past.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

HarperVision said:


> Read what he wrote again, but closer. He said he can't wait for it to come to S FL. That means it doesn't have it there yet and he "can't wait" for it, as in....he's excited for when it does come there, hopefully sooner than later. Surely you've heard of this saying before?


It's a little hard to tell, but I think samccfl99's saying he hasn't gotten 20.5.6 yet...


----------



## keenanSR

krkaufman said:


> I figure it has to do with having to support older TVs; the HDMI-only BOLT has no such concern for the past.


You're thinking overscan area? Could be, but that's a lot of overscan safety area.


----------



## JoeKustra

keenanSR said:


> You're thinking overscan area? Could be, but that's a lot of overscan safety area.


I'm not sure what it's called on your TV, but Sony calls it "full pixel". Set to that mode there is no alteration of the incoming video aspect ratio.


----------



## keenanSR

JoeKustra said:


> I'm not sure what it's called on your TV, but Sony calls it "full pixel". Set to that mode there is no alteration of the incoming video aspect ratio.


Mine's a Samsung plasma(F8500) and they call it 'screen fit', a pixel to pixel match, overscan is a non-factor.


----------



## HarperVision

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's a little hard to tell, but I think samccfl99's saying he hasn't gotten 20.5.6 yet...


Of course he hasn't. I think he's also in FL and the only area for it when using a Roamio is Chicago and San Francisco.


----------



## mdavej

krkaufman said:


> I figure it has to do with having to support older TVs; the HDMI-only BOLT has no such concern for the past.


Gotcha. So they have to leave room to squish things together for the SD version.

In that case, sorry I doubted you Tivo and North Alabama (Huntsville?).


----------



## NorthAlabama

mdavej said:


> It serves no purpose because it doesn't exist on the Bolt...


didn't you just answer why it wasn't possible? of course you ignored the other questions, too.


----------



## mdavej

NorthAlabama said:


> didn't you just answer why it wasn't possible? of course you ignored the other questions, too.


Can't you recognize an apology when you see one.


mdavej said:


> ... sorry I doubted you Tivo and North Alabama (Huntsville?).


As for easiest, I stand by that. And I still don't like the wasted space.

Of course I was not involved in the design. Have you been intimately involved with the design of any product that has aspects you don't like? Is that a requirement before you can express your dislike? It's obvious to anyone that the Roamio guide could look a lot better if Tivo had taken a different (better) approach.

Now what were the other questions?


----------



## NorthAlabama

mdavej said:


> Can't you recognize an apology when you see one.


yes, yes i can.


----------



## miadlor

My Youtube seemed to have been better after the update, but now seems almost as bad as it was.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Chuck_IV said:


> This is why I wish they would have put the logos to the LEFT of the channel number, in that empty space and left the call letters alone. There's plenty of room to do this.


Why IS there so much empty space to the left of the channel number in the grid guide now? I don't remember it being so empty before.

From what I could tell if they shift everything left they could show a full 2 1/2 hours instead of the 2 and a partial 1/2 that you get now.


----------



## steinbch

slowbiscuit said:


> Why IS there so much empty space to the left of the channel number in the grid guide now? I don't remember it being so empty before.
> 
> From what I could tell if they shift everything left they could show a full 2 1/2 hours instead of the 2 and a partial 1/2 that you get now.


I wonder if this has to do with the title safe zones for TV. Typically most channels will limit the important graphics (logos, sports scores, etc.) to within a certain boundary of the screen to ensure that nothing gets cut off in a worst-case scenario of overscan. Wikipedia link:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safe_area_(television)


----------



## foghorn2

steinbch said:


> I wonder if this has to do with the title safe zones for TV. Typically most channels will limit the important graphics (logos, sports scores, etc.) to within a certain boundary of the screen to ensure that nothing gets cut off in a worst-case scenario of overscan. Wikipedia link:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safe_area_(television)


Could be, but if its connected HDMI, I doubt any TV using that interface would overscan that much.

Looks like lazy coding to me.


----------



## kagacins

I've noticed that when I hit the play button directly from "My Shows" (whether it is a show in a folder or not) there is a substantial slowdown in initialization of the playback of the program. I've found this on my Roamio as well as both of my Minis. However, if I highlight the program I want to view and hit "Select" and then "Select" again, the playback time is shortened to pre-20.5.6. Has anyone else experienced this issue? It's not the end of the world, but the delayed start does make me wonder if the Roamio registered my initial remote key press and then I start to mash buttons out of instinct.


----------



## Bierboy

NorthAlabama said:


> and how do you know this was possible in the given environment? can you share additional insight? do you work for tivo? does chuck_iv? is it because thread posters always know better than the company that designs the product?
> 
> i have confidence tivo looked at available options, decided on the best route, and implemented the feature. if you disagree, apply to tivo software design so you can present your own ideas.





NorthAlabama said:


> ever consider the space was left for other reasons, possibly unknown to you? how do you know tivo simply took the easiest path instead of the most logical, were you involved with design?


 Wake up on the wrong side of the bed yesterday?


----------



## JoeKustra

kagacins said:


> I've noticed that when I hit the play button directly from "My Shows" (whether it is a show in a folder or not) there is a substantial slowdown in initialization of the playback of the program. I've found this on my Roamio as well as both of my Minis. However, if I highlight the program I want to view and hit "Select" and then "Select" again, the playback time is shortened to pre-20.5.6. Has anyone else experienced this issue? It's not the end of the world, but the delayed start does make me wonder if the Roamio registered my initial remote key press and then I start to mash buttons out of instinct.


It has been noticed. It seems worse on the initial start of playback, less on the continuing of something already partially watched.


----------



## kagacins

JoeKustra said:


> It has been noticed. It seems worse on the initial start of playback, less on the continuing of something already partially watched.


"Glad" to hear it's not just me. Do we know if TiVo has noticed?


----------



## NorthAlabama

Bierboy said:


> Wake up on the wrong side of the bed yesterday?


no, not at all.  did you?


----------



## Africanlivedit

Ahhhhhhhhhhh ... No Amazon 4K update!?!?!?!?!

I was told very soon that TiVo would be offering the ability to watch Amazon 4k ...


----------



## gigaguy

I got my new RoPro set up today and it downloaded the update!- still waiting on my other RoPro to update. I don't see any logos tho. With the update there is a definite tuning lag... when selecting a new channel from the guide compared to the XL4 it replaced.
I still dislike how Quickmode is activated (too many button maneuvers) and all the verbage onscreen every time, is that the best they could think up?
Yea I'm cranky today, injured my knee, so I get a pass..


----------



## Joe01880

gigaguy said:


> I got my new RoPro set up today and it downloaded the update!- still waiting on my other RoPro to update. I don't see any logos tho. With the update there is a definite tuning lag... when selecting a new channel from the guide compared to the XL4 it replaced.
> I still dislike how Quickmode is activated (too many button maneuvers) and all the verbage onscreen every time, is that the best they could think up?
> Yea I'm cranky today, injured my knee, so I get a pass..


No you don't, go see a doctor, get better soon and quit whining about TiVo!

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncfoster

The latest update (I'm on the priority list, if that matters) seems to have introduced a new bug for me. It is a variation of something that I have seen in the past related to color space. Now, it is specific to Xfinity OnDemand shows.

My setup is that I have a Tivo Premiere and a PS4 connected to my Marantz SR5002 receiver. That receiver feeds into a monoprice HDMI switch. The switch serves to allow me to use two HDMI inputs on my Pioneer Kuro Signature Elite Pro-101FD monitor. In order to make things more user-friendly, I have had to do this, since I end up with strange color space/handshake problems if I use only one HDMI input on the display...and also to allow me to use game-settings when using the PS4.

I certainly imagine that it does not affect many. However, with various software updates over time, this behavior has changed on multiple occasions (I cannot list the specific versions which were affected). The first time I was greeted with the message that my Tivo had updated to 20.5.6, it was clear that the behavior had changed yet again.

Normally, if I cycle through enough iterations on the input-specific settings for my display, I can figure out a workable setting. However, this time, I have one specific problem with Xfinity OnDemand shows. Everything is too bright. The black level is way too high. At first I thought that it was a question of RGB 0-255 to RGB 16-255 setting. However, no setting between "Auto", "YUV422", "YUV444", "RGB 16-255" or "RGB 0-255" yields an acceptable result. In the past, different settings have been necessary. My best recollection is that in the past software version I used one of the two YUV settings. In the current version, "Auto" works fine for most purposes. I am not sure what it settles on, but it appears to be one of the RGB settings.

If I watch the same show live or recorded, it is fine. This appears to persist across all shows that I have tried, including SD and HD, different networks, etc. Power-cycling of devices does not change anything. This behavior appears to occur consistently (even though I only discovered it recently).

I have to presume that something has changed with regard to how the Roamio is treating color spaces in general, but I don't see it documented (now, or in the past). Can anyone speak to this? It renders OnDemand unusable for my purposes at the moment.


----------



## samccfl99

Oh my, I really love when people talk about me. NO, but I finally got the update this morning in S Fla and rebooted about 1 am and I must say that I am impressed for the first time in quite a while.

I wanted to say that *amazingly*, the audio HDMI sync problem going in and out of Tivo Central seems to be gone! It still drops audio for a split second, but very little delay. In All Cases. I am speechless...almost. It only took them 2 years, but I am glad.

It seems a bit odd that QuickMode *seems* to be a bit faster on the Roamio Pro then my Mini. I wonder if anyone else finds this to be true? Also when watching a recording, the Zoom button does not bring you back to where you were in Tivo Central anymore. However it still does work to get you back to the recording. Am I crazy?

Had a new and weird problem when it rebooted this time. The guide was not filled in at all. That never happened before. I rebooted a couple of times and reconnected many and it did not fix it. Finally I later connected and it downloaded it. Weird. Some channels were unchecked and I had to re-enter my Netflix pw (at least it kept the email). Minor things.

Well, there's my report. My wish list is getting smaller. Now if they would just fix to allow the Group Position pointers in the database to be permanent instead of putting them in Cache, thereby causing them to all be at the top position after reboot and making you lose your place in ALL groups (Margret thinks that was a good answer from CA development) and add a 4th REW/FF speed and make 15 minute tics always, then I would not be complaining. Oh and lets not forget a screen where we can choose from the last several things the tivo has played and finally MAYBE they can fix the CLEAR function in The To Do List to not ask you if you want to clear it when you press that button, like the way it works in My Shows. SLOPPY.

*CAN THEY FINALLY BE GETTING THERE???*


----------



## JoeKustra

Non-priority list Roamio received the update overnight. Hit guide and saw icons for networks. Very nice.


----------



## HerronScott

gigaguy said:


> I got my new RoPro set up today and it downloaded the update!- still waiting on my other RoPro to update. I don't see any logos tho. With the update there is a definite tuning lag... when selecting a new channel from the guide compared to the XL4 it replaced.


Do you have the output resolution settings the same between the Roamio and the Premiere? If the Premiere was configured for fixed and the Roamio is not then you might see a difference as it switches resolution for some channels.

Scott


----------



## Alan Gordon

Well...

One of my TVs with a Roamio hooked up to it doesn't have sound since the update. 

The other TV with a Roamio hooked up to it will occasionally have the audio sounding muted and strange. I can change the audio settings back and forth and it'll fix itself. Sometimes it'll act fine, and other times it won't.

For the record, I tried changing the audio settings back and forth on the TV with no audio. It didn't solve the problem.


----------



## astrohip

samccfl99 said:


> finally MAYBE they can fix the CLEAR function in The To Do List to not ask you if you want to clear it when you press that button, like the way it works in My Shows. SLOPPY.


I disagree. I like that it asks. You can always recover a deleted show, so the no-ask button has a fallback. But sometimes, my feeble mind gets confused, and I hit Clear to escape the To-Do List screen. When I get the "Are You Sure" prompt, I remember what an idiot I am and say no. And there is no fallback except hoping you remember what you deleted, and recreating the recording request.

I think TiVo has given more thought to these prompts than how any single individual wants them to work.


----------



## Photo_guy

I just had the 20.5.6 release appear on my Roamio OTA. One thing I noticed is that I seem to have lost some of the folder organization I had previous to the upgrade. I had a Onepass set up to record Sci Fi movies and those had been in a nice separate folder but now they are all listed individually in the main recordings folder. 
IS there a way to fix this that I am not aware of?
Anyone else see this?


----------



## cgould

Very happy with QuickMode on my roamio (and mini), especially happy that Closed Captions still work on it -
and even better, CC's now work on FFwd speed 1, also, just like my aging/soon to expire S3!!
Many thanks as busy parent for fixing that! Now I get nice audio to go with my speed reading of dialog


----------



## samccfl99

astrohip said:


> I disagree. I like that it asks.
> 
> I think TiVo has given more thought to these prompts than how any single individual wants them to work.


I did not know about the Clear button at all for a couple of years and thought it was a pain in the butt and stupid that when you deleted something that it asked the question. Many people refer people to that feature, so I was just saying it is sloppy because it should work the same in the To Do List as it does in My Shows...Without The Question...LOL.

Also watching Hardball with Chris Mathews is a hoot in QuickMode!!! :up:

As far as your last statement: 

*ALL IN ALL, A VERY GOOD UPDATE. KINDA LIKE THE GOOD UPDATE THEY DID WHEN THEY FINALLY FIXED THE C133 LAST YEAR...*


----------



## modnar

TiVoMargret said:


> If you aren't seeing the HD channel notification on your SD channels, please...
> 
> 1. Make two more connections to the TiVo Service. Does it work now? If not...
> 
> 2. Repeat Guided Setup. Does it work now?
> 
> -- Margret


I ended up having to repeat Guided Setup to get this to work. Nice feature!


----------



## HeatherA

Got the update today, then got a notice of all my channels being added? and then realized that NOTHING was recording today. My todo list is empty. SMH. Not even sure where to start to fix this mess. Looks like all my program information was deleted in the update and none was download after the update. 

This is the first update I've had since 1999 to cause such a mess, so I guess it was time


----------



## achalupa

Anybody else having issues with the Episodes listing on a remote TiVo?

1) Navigated from my Roamio Basic to a Premiere
2) Selected a show
3) Select either "More Options -> Explorer this show" (if single episode) or "Explore this show" (if folder)
4) Select Episodes and nothing ever loads

It works fine when navigating shows on the local TiVo, but not on a remote TiVo.


----------



## krkaufman

achalupa said:


> Anybody else having issues with the Episodes listing on a remote TiVo?
> 
> 1) Navigated from my Roamio Basic to a Premiere
> 2) Selected a show
> 3) Select either "More Options -> Explorer this show" (if single episode) or "Explore this show" (if folder)
> 4) Select Episodes and nothing ever loads
> 
> It works fine when navigating shows on the local TiVo, but not on a remote TiVo.


I've been having a similar problem *on my Minis* that I had hoped would just go away.

Via the "Explore this show" option for a given show...

the "Episodes" tab in the left column is missing;

simply highlighting the "If you like this..." tab in the left column causes a C501 error;


----------



## ej42137

achalupa said:


> Anybody else having issues with the Episodes listing on a remote TiVo?
> 
> 1) Navigated from my Roamio Basic to a Premiere
> 2) Selected a show
> 3) Select either "More Options -> Explorer this show" (if single episode) or "Explore this show" (if folder)
> 4) Select Episodes and nothing ever loads
> 
> It works fine when navigating shows on the local TiVo, but not on a remote TiVo.


It works for me.

There seem to be even more things that depend on the TiVo server than before 20.5.6. It apparently now needs to ask the server for SkipMode data before it plays a recording, for example. Before it seemed to talk to the server if it was going to display information about the recording but not if it was going to play it directly.


----------



## ncfoster

ncfoster said:


> The latest update (I'm on the priority list, if that matters) seems to have introduced a new bug for me. It is a variation of something that I have seen in the past related to color space. Now, it is specific to Xfinity OnDemand shows.
> 
> My setup is that I have a Tivo Premiere and a PS4 connected to my Marantz SR5002 receiver. That receiver feeds into a monoprice HDMI switch. The switch serves to allow me to use two HDMI inputs on my Pioneer Kuro Signature Elite Pro-101FD monitor. In order to make things more user-friendly, I have had to do this, since I end up with strange color space/handshake problems if I use only one HDMI input on the display...and also to allow me to use game-settings when using the PS4.
> 
> I certainly imagine that it does not affect many. However, with various software updates over time, this behavior has changed on multiple occasions (I cannot list the specific versions which were affected). The first time I was greeted with the message that my Tivo had updated to 20.5.6, it was clear that the behavior had changed yet again.
> 
> Normally, if I cycle through enough iterations on the input-specific settings for my display, I can figure out a workable setting. However, this time, I have one specific problem with Xfinity OnDemand shows. Everything is too bright. The black level is way too high. At first I thought that it was a question of RGB 0-255 to RGB 16-255 setting. However, no setting between "Auto", "YUV422", "YUV444", "RGB 16-255" or "RGB 0-255" yields an acceptable result. In the past, different settings have been necessary. My best recollection is that in the past software version I used one of the two YUV settings. In the current version, "Auto" works fine for most purposes. I am not sure what it settles on, but it appears to be one of the RGB settings.
> 
> If I watch the same show live or recorded, it is fine. This appears to persist across all shows that I have tried, including SD and HD, different networks, etc. Power-cycling of devices does not change anything. This behavior appears to occur consistently (even though I only discovered it recently).
> 
> I have to presume that something has changed with regard to how the Roamio is treating color spaces in general, but I don't see it documented (now, or in the past). Can anyone speak to this? It renders OnDemand unusable for my purposes at the moment.


Bump with a tl;dr

Is anyone else experiencing changes in the Tivo's behavior with color spaces and/or problems with Xfinity OnDemand in the new software?


----------



## headless chicken

Ever since the update the thumbs up and thumbs down sounds have no longer been working for me. Conversely, the 30s skip bloop which I have not heard in years has made a sporadic return.


----------



## dlfl

Just a suggestion: Before complaining about some post-update glitch, try restarting.


----------



## ck2875

For those experiencing issues with input lag when using the remote to skip forward or pause/play while watching recordings, try turning off "Dolby" audio in settings. I turned it off and everything is back to normal (though the audio isn't as good).


----------



## dlfl

ck2875 said:


> For those experiencing issues with input lag when using the remote to skip forward or pause/play while watching recordings, try turning off "Dolby" audio in settings. I turned it off and everything is back to normal (though the audio isn't as good).


Try turning it back on. Could be just toggling it clears the glitch. Not right, I know, but .......


----------



## ck2875

dlfl said:


> Try turning it back on. Could be just toggling it clears the glitch. Not right, I know, but .......


Turning it back on just brings back the glitch. That was the first thing I tried after figuring out it was an issue with Dolby audio. Second thing I tried was restarting (also didn't fix it).


----------



## Am_I_Evil

dlfl said:


> Try turning it back on. Could be just toggling it clears the glitch. Not right, I know, but .......


No go...i tried turning it off as mentioned above and things were working fine...turning it back on and the issues are back...how was this missed in testing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zubinh

Any word when Plex will support 1080P??


----------



## JoeKustra

ck2875 said:


> For those experiencing issues with input lag when using the remote to skip forward or pause/play while watching recordings, try turning off "Dolby" audio in settings. I turned it off and everything is back to normal (though the audio isn't as good).


I am not experiencing any delay with pause/play/FF. There is a slight delay when hitting Play from My Shows, but that has been noted on another thread.


----------



## samccfl99

JoeKustra said:


> I am not experiencing any delay with pause/play/FF. There is a slight delay when hitting Play from My Shows, but that has been noted on another thread.


The only things so far I have found is that FF/REW is a little quirky in QuickMode, not a big deal. Also I feel that QM is a bit faster on my Roamio Pro than on my Mini, but I could be crazy....

Also regarding the Zoom button, it used to get you back to the last screen in Tivo Central when you are playing a recording, but it don't anymore. It still does take you back into the recording though. I called tech support and the L1 woman tech told me that has not worked like that for a long time. HA! Of course I asked for a supervisor. Either they don't know or don't care. They wrote up a "feature" request. I could do a hundred of those myself...LOL.

*IF IT'S NOT BROKE, DON'T FIX IT...TIVO DEVELOPMENT...WITH BLIND, DEAF AND DUMB TESTERS.... 

HOWEVER, I LOVE QUICKMODE FOR NEWS AND LOVE IT THAT THEY FIXED THE AUDIO DELAY GOING IN AND OUT OF TIVO CENTRAL...FOR THE MOST PART...after over 2 years...

*


----------



## tim1724

samccfl99 said:


> Also regarding the Zoom button, it used to get you back to the last screen in Tivo Central when you are playing a recording, but it don't anymore. It still does take you back into the recording though. I called tech support and the L1 woman tech told me that has not worked like that for a long time. HA! Of course I asked for a supervisor. Either they don't know or don't care. They wrote up a "feature" request. I could do a hundred of those myself...LOL.


Huh? No. The "Zoom" button has always switched aspect ratios while playing recording. It worked that way back on my Series 3 and it has always worked that way on my Roamio. If you're watching HD content it won't do anything obvious (because TiVo won't let you zoom or stretch 16:9 content when you're using a 16:9 TV) but on SD content you'll see it in action.


----------



## elborak

Your first time reading samccfl99 posts? It's an interesting fantasy world.


----------



## MikeBear

elborak said:


> Your first time reading samccfl99 posts? It's an interesting fantasy world.


I blocked him a long time ago using the "ignore" feature. It's easy to do, and I no longer have to see anything he posts.


----------



## mattack

My Premiere 4 got the update a while ago.. MAYBE this has been there for a long time, but I'm just noting it.. I leave suggestions on, but very rarely ever actually watch/use a suggestion.. (Even with the 'real' space indicator nowadays, my tivos can STILL be recording at "100%", so I just leave suggestions on as yet another data point..)

So anyway, yesterday I had a good suggestion recorded (the new episode of Agents of SHIELD, in HD, where I had recorded it in SD on my other Tivo.. 100% mentioned above, get it?).

So I saved it. It shows up with a blue dot.. But it's STILL in the suggestions folder.

Didn't suggestions used to go out of that folder once you manually changed the keep until date? I sure think so.


----------



## ej42137

mattack said:


> Didn't suggestions used to go out of that folder once you manually changed the keep until date? I sure think so.


No. If you want to do that, delete it and then immediately recover it.


----------



## RoyK

mattack said:


> My Premiere 4 got the update a while ago.. MAYBE this has been there for a long time, but I'm just noting it.. I leave suggestions on, but very rarely ever actually watch/use a suggestion.. (Even with the 'real' space indicator nowadays, my tivos can STILL be recording at "100%", so I just leave suggestions on as yet another data point..)
> 
> So anyway, yesterday I had a good suggestion recorded (the new episode of Agents of SHIELD, in HD, where I had recorded it in SD on my other Tivo.. 100% mentioned above, get it?).
> 
> So I saved it. It shows up with a blue dot.. But it's STILL in the suggestions folder.
> 
> Didn't suggestions used to go out of that folder once you manually changed the keep until date? I sure think so.


The dot is green for keep until I delete and blue if date specified. and the program still goes out of the Suggestions folder in either case.


----------



## jrtroo

ej42137 said:


> No. If you want to do that, delete it and then immediately recover it.


I don't agree- I move suggestions to my shows all the time by changing the keep to date.


----------



## SullyND

jrtroo said:


> I don't agree- I move suggestions to my shows all the time by changing the keep to date.


Me too.


----------



## JandS

With this update on our Roamio pro I noticed a very welcome change to the way the Back or Advance buttons work when viewing the Guide. 

Prior to this, when viewing a channel's lineup in the guide, using the Back or Advance buttons to move to the next or previous day would only move the list of shows in the righthand panel a fixed number of shows, so that when a channel happened to have multiple 1/2 hour shows then one would jump from, say, 8:00pm to 2:30pm the next day and then need to use channel up/down to move to the 8:00pm time. 

With this update the lineup display moves to the nearest time slot to where one started on the left pane, so to use the above example jumping from 8:00pm Sunday will jump to display the same time slot (or nearest 7:00-9:00 or whatever) on Monday.

apologies if this has already been posted.


----------



## krkaufman

JandS said:


> With this update on our Roamio pro I noticed a very welcome change to the way the Back or Advance buttons work when viewing the Guide.
> 
> Prior to this, when viewing a channel's lineup in the guide, using the Back or Advance buttons to move to the next or previous day would only move the list of shows in the righthand panel a fixed number of shows, so that when a channel happened to have multiple 1/2 hour shows then one would jump from, say, 8:00pm to 2:30pm the next day and then need to use channel up/down to move to the 8:00pm time.
> 
> With this update the lineup display moves to the nearest time slot to where one started on the left pane, so to use the above example jumping from 8:00pm Sunday will jump to display the same time slot (or nearest 7:00-9:00 or whatever) on Monday.
> 
> apologies if this has already been posted.


Quick correction: It's the Replay/Instant Replay button that triggers the jump backwards, rather than the Back button. (see buttons) The 'Back' button is a new button on the TiVo remotes since the release of the Roamio series.

That said, I'm not sure how the navigation jumps worked before the latest update. I like that you always jump 24 hours using the Replay/Advance buttons when in the Grid Guide view; however, the TiVo Live Guide view can experience a drift as you use the Replay/Advance buttons to jump days behind/ahead, based on whether each day's nearest scheduled program lines-up with the current program's start time.

I much prefer the absolute accuracy of the jumps when in Grid Guide view.


----------



## joewom

samccfl99 said:


> The only things so far I have found is that FF/REW is a little quirky in QuickMode, not a big deal. Also I feel that QM is a bit faster on my Roamio Pro than on my Mini, but I could be crazy....
> 
> Also regarding the Zoom button, it used to get you back to the last screen in Tivo Central when you are playing a recording, but it don't anymore. It still does take you back into the recording though. I called tech support and the L1 woman tech told me that has not worked like that for a long time. HA! Of course I asked for a supervisor. Either they don't know or don't care. They wrote up a "feature" request. I could do a hundred of those myself...LOL.
> 
> *IF IT'S NOT BROKE, DON'T FIX IT...TIVO DEVELOPMENT...WITH BLIND, DEAF AND DUMB TESTERS....
> 
> HOWEVER, I LOVE QUICKMODE FOR NEWS AND LOVE IT THAT THEY FIXED THE AUDIO DELAY GOING IN AND OUT OF TIVO CENTRAL...FOR THE MOST PART...after over 2 years...
> 
> *


Are you for real? Do you live on planet earth with tivos everyone else have?


----------



## dalabera

Keep the good work! I liked all the new changes, they work for me here in miami on comcast. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattack

RoyK said:


> The dot is green for keep until I delete and blue if date specified. and the program still goes out of the Suggestions folder in either case.


Yeah, I know what green vs blue means.. But as I said, it didn't go out of suggestions for me.

It shows in the OTHER folder _too_, just also in Suggestions.. with a blue dot.

Maybe I'll try rebooting it.

It's not a huge deal, just a bug, that SEEMED new to me, but I have no proof, since as I said, I rarely save suggestions.


----------



## ej42137

jrtroo said:


> I don't agree- I move suggestions to my shows all the time by changing the keep to date.





SullyND said:


> Me too.


Yeah, I wrote too quickly. I set up a test case but I replied before I had a suggestion recorded to test. I should really cultivate some patience.


----------



## gworkman

Found a couple of issues:

1) With Cox on-demand, the square for STARZ has no logo and no words
2) When playing an entire group from one show, pressing Channel UP/Down to skip to the next episode results in an error bong and doesn't advance to the next show.


----------



## PeteB

With every new release I dread which functionality TIVO is going to take from us. Podcast downloads, Suggestion viewing...With this update we lose the characteristic beeping sounds of TIVO as you scroll through the menus. Thanks TIVO, at least I got some nifty logos I can disable.


----------



## JoeKustra

PeteB said:


> With every new release I dread which functionality TIVO is going to take from us. Podcast downloads, Suggestion viewing...With this update we lose the characteristic beeping sounds of TIVO as you scroll through the menus. Thanks TIVO, at least I got some nifty logos I can disable.


I find the loss of sound effects intermittent when going from live TV to menus without a TV window. I always comes back when going deeper to some menus. It's hard to duplicate and seems worse on a Mini. I'm not losing any sleep over this problem.


----------



## jth tv

ck2875 said:


> For those experiencing issues with input lag when using the remote to skip forward or pause/play while watching recordings, try turning off "Dolby" audio in settings. I turned it off and everything is back to normal (though the audio isn't as good).


Turning off Dolby helps quite a bit, happens a lot less. Thanks. But often I still see lips move without sound for about half a second.

Hope they fix it.


----------



## RSCHOON

Has anyone experienced any issues where they lost their signal and therefore all channels after this update? I lost everything a couple days ago (Wed night I watched fine, Thurs morning issues started) and so I had my cable company out here today and they say the signal to the box is fine. So, I was poking around and noticed that I had this new version (though I have no idea when I got the actual update). Just trying to find anything that may be the issue.


----------



## krkaufman

RSCHOON said:


> Has anyone experienced any issues where they lost their signal and therefore all channels after this update? I lost everything a couple days ago (Wed night I watched fine, Thurs morning issues started) and so I had my cable company out here today and they say the signal to the box is fine. So, I was poking around and noticed that I had this new version (though I have no idea when I got the actual update). Just trying to find anything that may be the issue.


Perhaps related... http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535013


----------



## CopRock

gworkman said:


> Found a couple of issues:
> 
> 1) With Cox on-demand, the square for STARZ has no logo and no words
> 2) When playing an entire group from one show, pressing Channel UP/Down to skip to the next episode results in an error bong and doesn't advance to the next show.


I noticed this problem of not being able to advance thru shows in group play by using the channel Up/Down... very annoying if you need to get to the 7th of a 13 shows and either have to play them individually or FF/skip to the end of each one {twc-nyc here}

I can guarantee this was done on purpose and like the loss of Download Manager, something we'll never see again... wish we'd get a warning


----------



## morac

PeteB said:


> With every new release I dread which functionality TIVO is going to take from us. Podcast downloads, Suggestion viewing...With this update we lose the characteristic beeping sounds of TIVO as you scroll through the menus. Thanks TIVO, at least I got some nifty logos I can disable.


Turn off the video window. TiVo can't play sounds when there is a program with Dolby audio playing.

Since nearly all my channels have Dolby audio, I haven't had sounds in the TiVO menus for a long time. Strangely though with this release, I actually frequently get sounds during playing of shows as it seems to drop down to stereo when using trick play and then switch back to Dolby when the program starts. This causes my audio receiver to make noise which is annoying.


----------



## Jed1

I played two movies last night that I recorded and I experienced a quick stutter and audio dropout on each movie. The one thing is this would start up only after the movie was playing for a little over an hour. The first hour of each movie there was no issues at all but after the one hour point the issue would start up.
Each time it would happen I would hit the replay button and the video/audio was fine so it is not a signal issue when the two movies where recorded.
Towards the end of American Sniper I had this happen repeatable about 10 times and I thought the movie was going to stall and freeze up. When I hit the replay there was nothing wrong and the scene played through without a glitch.

As I stated the first hour of each movie played with out a glitch. The problem starts to rear it ugly head after the first hour of the movie. I never had this issue before and I believe I started to notice the video glitch with an audio dropout appear with the previous firmware update. Apparently this update does not fix this.

I have this TiVo hooked to my Onkyo SR609 receiver by HDMI and then HDMI into my Pioneer Kuro. I am doing a direct decode of the DD audio stream from the TiVo and I am passing the video stream through the receiver and letting my display do all the video processing.
As I stated before I never had this issue until the previous firmware update.


----------



## JoeKustra

I guess Premieres now have the Roamio & Bolt problem: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532421 although I've never had the audio dropout on a recording.


----------



## krkaufman

CopRock said:


> I noticed this problem of not being able to advance thru shows in group play by using the channel Up/Down... very annoying if you need to get to the 7th of a 13 shows and either have to play them individually or FF/skip to the end of each one {twc-nyc here}
> 
> I can guarantee this was done on purpose and like the loss of Download Manager, something we'll never see again... wish we'd get a warning


Yeah, I expect that the "Group Play" Channel Up/Down controls were stepped-on in the recent update by their being repurposed for SkipMode.

Suggestions:

Place a feature request that the previous capability to jump between episodes be restored, perhaps via an extended press of Channel Up/Down buttons (similar to before but functionally paired with the new SkipMode controls);

Use an extended press of the Replay/Advance buttons to get to the beginning/end of the currently playing program;
The latter is the best we can do, for now, I believe.

Separately, is there a way to initiate "Group Play" without it playing ALL the episodes in a folder? For example, I'd prefer that it simply queue-up everything starting with the first unwatched episode -- or from the earliest "watched progress" point if the oldest show has been partially viewed.

Also, is there a way to use "Group Play" for a list of shows unrelated to each other, that is, as a simple playlist rather than everything having to be from a single TV Show?


----------



## samccfl99

joewom said:


> *Are you for real? Do you live on planet earth with tivos everyone else have?*


Truthfully, I never saw more people who have nothing good to say, AND LIVE ON HERE, then on any forum I have ever been on. _*A few of you.*_

I really do not care what many of you have to say when bashing me. I make observations and hardly ever say anything bad about any users. No matter what you say, the Zoom button while playing a recording, got you in and out of the last Tivo Central screen you were in. It no longer does that going IN to Tivo Central, you have to press the top back button, but pressing it while in Tivo Central, it still gets you back to the recording that was playing. It always did the real Zoom function when not playing a recording. I have had my Roamio Pro over 2 years now and I should know about the function of that button as I press it a real lot. Not too much anymore.

*Let's try not to have a nasty response to this. None would be preferrable.*

*THANKS*


----------



## morac

samccfl99 said:


> No matter what you say, the Zoom button while playing a recording, got you in and out of the last Tivo Central screen you were in.


I've been using TiVo for over 10 years and that's never the way it worked. In full screen video, Zoom (previously called aspect or window) always changed the aspect ratio of what was playing. Only when the video window is visible did zoom go back to full screen. In the SD menus, the zoom button does nothing.

The only recent change (not in this release) to the zoom button was that in the apps, it now exits apps. Previously the clear button did that.

Here's remote instructions from 2010 (TiVo Premiere) and the Roamio which explain how the Zoom button changes the aspect.

https://www.tivo.com/assets/pdfs/products/TiVo_PremiereRemote_map.pdf
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/D1e62uVtXIS.pdf


----------



## PeteB

morac said:


> Turn off the video window. TiVo can't play sounds when there is a program with Dolby audio playing.
> 
> Since nearly all my channels have Dolby audio, I haven't had sounds in the TiVO menus for a long time. Strangely though with this release, I actually frequently get sounds during playing of shows as it seems to drop down to stereo when using trick play and then switch back to Dolby when the program starts. This causes my audio receiver to make noise which is annoying.


I don't use video window, it's always been set to off.


----------



## ncfoster

Can I get anyone's input on whether their Xfinity OnDemand is working properly after the update? I seem to be the only one talking about it, but if anyone else could check to see if their black level/brightness is way too high, that would be good to know. Thanks.


----------



## SrLANGuy

morac said:


> I've been using TiVo for over 10 years and that's never the way it worked. In full screen video, Zoom (previously called aspect or window) always changed the aspect ratio of what was playing. Only when the video window is visible did zoom go back to full screen. In the SD menus, the zoom button does nothing.
> 
> The only recent change (not in this release) to the zoom button was that in the apps, it now exits apps. Previously the clear button did that.
> 
> Here's remote instructions from 2010 (TiVo Premiere) and the Roamio which explain how the Zoom button changes the aspect.
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/assets/pdfs/products/TiVo_PremiereRemote_map.pdf
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/D1e62uVtXIS.pdf


Sorry samccfl99, but morac is correct. The zoom button never did what you're saying and works exactly as morac described.


----------



## ladysman

ck2875 said:


> Turning it back on just brings back the glitch. That was the first thing I tried after figuring out it was an issue with Dolby audio. Second thing I tried was restarting (also didn't fix it).


Thanks for suggesting the Dolby audio fix. Cured the issue for me as well. I re-enabled dolby and it works now.

If I could only get the HDMI issue fixed where it wontcome back


----------



## elborak

samccfl99 said:


> No matter what you say, the Zoom button while playing a recording, got you in and out of the last Tivo Central screen you were in.


No, it didn't.

We don't "bash you" out of spite, it's your delusional view of the TiVo universe (where you're right and every one else, no matter how many disagree, must therefore be wrong) that confuses us.

It's hard for us to talk to someone from the Bizarro TiVo universe you live in.


----------



## jstevenson

yeah, Dolby Audio borks my FF/RW/Play buttons on my Roamio. Major lag.

PCM corrects.

That's a massive bug


----------



## Am_I_Evil

jstevenson said:


> yeah, Dolby Audio borks my FF/RW/Play buttons on my Roamio. Major lag.
> 
> PCM corrects.
> 
> That's a massive bug


yeah...this is a pretty big bug that made it through whatever testing/beta testing they did...hoping this gets fixed with a patch soon....

has anyone tweeted/emailed margaret about this?


----------



## chriseng

I can keep scrolling down indefinitely beyond the listed items on both these menus. The pinwheel starts spinning and then I get a C501 error. I was looking for "Manually Add a Server" which now seems to be gone. Is this a recent bug?

Network connection is fine (e.g. program guide updates, Netflix works, etc.). Existing apps & games are fine (e.g. MovieFone works, not that I ever use that). Already tried all the obvious things like rebooting.


----------



## Anotherpyr

Is it common for the recently deleted folder to be cleared after an update? The only reason I noticed it was due to a movie I had recorded but not watched disappeared from my shows so I thought maybe I had deleted it by mistake. I was surprised to find the recently deleted folder completely empty. I'm only at 5% capacity on a roamio pro.


----------



## HobokenSkier

Dssguy1 said:


> Not exactly the same but they have a setting to put your Tivo into standby after 2,4,6 hours automatically now.
> 
> I prefer that instead of having to constantly remember to put it in standby.


The last command my control4 system sends when pressing 'room off' is the IP standby command to the TiVo


----------



## HobokenSkier

kannapiran1 said:


> yeah, but just 2 days


I signed priority last weekend. Got it late this week. Not sure when. Been busy at work.


----------



## HobokenSkier

Joe01880 said:


> No you don't, go see a doctor, get better soon and quit whining about TiVo!
> 
> Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


You know how little doctors can do for knee injury.

RICE
Rest 
Ice 
Compression
Elevation

Save your copay and do the above.


----------



## tommage1

Both Roamios work with skip mode (Chicago area). Very nice. Only issue, may or may not be related to the update, when turning on TV and receiver (done with a Logitech Harmony) a good amount of the time I get no sound on the Roamio Plus. Easily solved by turning off receiver then turning back on. However it did not have this issue before the update. Worth it regardless, the commercial skip is great. Fast mode seems to work, not sure how much I will use it. Actually may be another issue. Recording old shows in SD on some of the classic stations. My setting is for "full" for shows like that. Now it seems I get sidebars most if not all of the time. No setting or push of button seems to make a difference. Not sure what is up with that.


----------



## CopRock

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, I expect that the "Group Play" Channel Up/Down controls were stepped-on in the recent update by their being repurposed for SkipMode.
> 
> Suggestions:
> 
> Place a feature request that the previous capability to jump between episodes be restored, perhaps via an extended press of Channel Up/Down buttons (similar to before but functionally paired with the new SkipMode controls);
> 
> Use an extended press of the Replay/Advance buttons to get to the beginning/end of the currently playing program;
> The latter is the best we can do, for now, I believe.
> 
> Separately, is there a way to initiate "Group Play" without it playing ALL the episodes in a folder? For example, I'd prefer that it simply queue-up everything starting with the first unwatched episode -- or from the earliest "watched progress" point if the oldest show has been partially viewed.
> 
> Also, is there a way to use "Group Play" for a list of shows unrelated to each other, that is, as a simple playlist rather than everything having to be from a single TV Show?


Yeah, as usual when you contact people at Tivo its either feigned ignorance or real ignorance & feature requests are like those suggestions boxes, a black hole.
If Skip Mode needs ch.up.down then maybe Group Play could have had other buttons assigned for it or use one of the a/b/c/d buttons for it or vice versa.
And using skip to advance to the end of an episode help jumping up to the next episode but not backwards
I will probably never see Skip Mode since I'm TWC-NYC for the same reason we can't even get On Demand of any type, would have gotten rid of the CC-DVR if Roamio did this and a reason this will never be a 5 star device for me.
Its a loss of a function, without consultation of the end user, that truly irks me... and I wonder if one day we won't even be able to skip commercials at all


----------



## rgr

ncfoster said:


> Can I get anyone's input on whether their Xfinity OnDemand is working properly after the update? I seem to be the only one talking about it, but if anyone else could check to see if their black level/brightness is way too high, that would be good to know. Thanks.


Just checked it and nothing seems different to me. Anything specific you can point to that I can check?


----------



## rgr

Anotherpyr said:


> Is it common for the recently deleted folder to be cleared after an update? The only reason I noticed it was due to a movie I had recorded but not watched disappeared from my shows so I thought maybe I had deleted it by mistake. I was surprised to find the recently deleted folder completely empty. I'm only at 5% capacity on a roamio pro.


My deleted folder was not cleared, and never has been by an update. So I'd say, no - it is not common.


----------



## krkaufman

CopRock said:


> Yeah, as usual when you contact people at Tivo its either feigned ignorance or real ignorance & feature requests are like those suggestions boxes, a black hole.


Nor can you expect anything to change if the concerns aren't communicated.

https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor...les/Features_Use/How-to-Request-a-New-Feature

[email protected]
https://twitter.com/tivodesign

https://twitter.com/TiVo
https://www.facebook.com/TiVo


----------



## ncfoster

rgr said:


> Just checked it and nothing seems different to me. Anything specific you can point to that I can check?


It is just an obvious and ugly difference. Everything will be way too bright/washed out. There is no black, just grey. Curious whether you are in the Chicago market or not as well, not that I would think that should matter.


----------



## ncfoster

tommage1 said:


> Both Roamios work with skip mode (Chicago area). Very nice. Only issue, may or may not be related to the update, when turning on TV and receiver (done with a Logitech Harmony) a good amount of the time I get no sound on the Roamio Plus. Easily solved by turning off receiver then turning back on. However it did not have this issue before the update. Worth it regardless, the commercial skip is great. Fast mode seems to work, not sure how much I will use it. Actually may be another issue. Recording old shows in SD on some of the classic stations. My setting is for "full" for shows like that. Now it seems I get sidebars most if not all of the time. No setting or push of button seems to make a difference. Not sure what is up with that.


Since you state that you are in the Chicago market, like myself, I would be very curious whether the OnDemand stuff has the same issues for you as it does for me (overly bright washed out picture with a grey blacks).


----------



## SullyND

I have no issues with VOD on my Roamio after the update.


----------



## HerronScott

ck2875 said:


> For those experiencing issues with input lag when using the remote to skip forward or pause/play while watching recordings, try turning off "Dolby" audio in settings. I turned it off and everything is back to normal (though the audio isn't as good).


I wonder if this is dependent on setup as I'm not seeing this delay. Roamio Pro with HDMI going to the TV and audio fed via Toslink to older Onkyo receiver (no HDMI connections).

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

ncfoster said:


> Since you state that you are in the Chicago market, like myself, I would be very curious whether the OnDemand stuff has the same issues for you as it does for me (overly bright washed out picture with a grey blacks).


Not in Chicago, but if you name a show or movie I can take a look. Roamio Pro here connected to Panasonic TC-P65V10 plasma via HDMI.

Scott


----------



## brucemwilliams

With the newest update I can still play entire folders. But before, I could use channel up or down to skip forward or backward an episode. 

Sadly, this option is gone.


----------



## moyekj

brucemwilliams said:


> With the newest update I can still play entire folders. But before, I could use channel up or down to skip forward or backward an episode.
> 
> Sadly, this option is gone.


 Because channel up/down are now used for SkipMode to skip forwards/back. So I'm guessing it was an intentional decision by TiVo do take away the folder skipping functionality. I must say I never use folder play myself and didn't even know channel up/down skipped between titles in folder play.


----------



## brucemwilliams

moyekj said:


> Because channel up/down are now used for SkipMode to skip forwards/back. So I'm guessing it was an intentional decision by TiVo do take away the folder skipping functionality. I must say I never use folder play myself and didn't even know channel up/down skipped between titles in folder play.


Yes, I would like to fall asleep to a program and it always started on the oldest. I would channel up a few times to skip to new ones. Also, when puttering around the house...same way.


----------



## krkaufman

moyekj said:


> Because channel up/down are now used for SkipMode to skip forwards/back. So I'm guessing it was an intentional decision by TiVo do take away the folder skipping functionality. I must say I never use folder play myself and didn't even know channel up/down skipped between titles in folder play.


Yep, same view of it, *here*.

It's a bit ironic that they've hobbled "Group Play" given how TiVo spent so much time selling OnePass as a great binge-watching tool. I'd have thought they would have enhanced Group Play, instead.

My suggestion is to hammer TiVo support through various channels. I plan on contacting TiVo to request that they add the capability back, perhaps using the "press and hold" method similar to what you do for jumping to the end/beginning of the current program.

Add'l TiVo feedback mechanisms:
https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor...les/Features_Use/How-to-Request-a-New-Feature

[email protected]
https://twitter.com/tivodesign

https://twitter.com/TiVo
https://www.facebook.com/TiVo​


----------



## ncfoster

HerronScott said:


> Not in Chicago, but if you name a show or movie I can take a look. Roamio Pro here connected to Panasonic TC-P65V10 plasma via HDMI.
> 
> Scott


It seems universal for me, unfortunately. I started out with stuff from Showtime. Try Homeland (if you have it available). But, honestly, if it were dependent on the show, I'd be looking elsewhere for the answer. :-/


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

To make sure I wasn't smeeking you folks, I excruciatingly perused most of this thread and didn't see anyone else with this problem, until the posts by *morac* and *JoeKustra*, but it's happening *much* worse with me:

Right out of the gate with 20.5.6.RC14, I've always gotten a delay after hitting Play before the show starts. Before the update, it almost always started instantly. Now it takes at least one or two seconds, and all too often it will just sit there four or five seconds, and the "please wait" spinning cogwheel icon will come up, and sometimes up to ten seconds before playback starts.

I'm also getting the spinning cogwheel in other menus a *lot* more often than before the update.... Maybe this also has something to do with the audio delay that does seem to be widespread in this thread.

Is this a Linux low-memory/hitting-the-virtual-memory-scratch-disk thing happening? (TiVo OS is still a Linux variant, right?) Gosh, RAM is so cheap; couldn't they have put a little more memory in there? They knew that Marketing was going to make them keep adding bloated RAM-resident features, didn't they?


----------



## JoeKustra

The delay is new. I sometimes wonder if I really hit the button. However I have never seen a spinning circle when hitting Play. I have seen it in other places, but I can blame that on overworked TiVo servers.

update: so now I have seen the spinning circle too.


----------



## bradleys

Well... It is a release candidate version.


----------



## JoeKustra

bradleys said:


> Well... It is a release candidate version.


I find it strange that all the current firmware versions are Release Candidates.


----------



## dlfl

JoeKustra said:


> I find it strange that all the current firmware versions are Release Candidates.


Maybe all previous versions were also RC's and they're just not hiding it now.


----------



## JoeKustra

dlfl said:


> Maybe all previous versions were also RC's and they're just not hiding it now.


Would this be a "Life imitates Politics" situation?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

dlfl said:


> Maybe all previous versions were also RC's and they're just not hiding it now.


Did Google buy TiVo?


----------



## foghorn2

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Did Google buy TiVo?


That wouldn't be such a bad idea!

Or Tivo and Roku merge, imagine that!


----------



## Seeg

Since the update my FF/Rev/30 sec skip is now choppy and freezes picture while advancing.
I'm running TiVo into a Xbox One to HK receiver and out to TV with HDMI.

I've had audio drop outs before where I need to change Dolby to PCM then back again to get audio back.


----------



## krkaufman

foghorn2 said:


> That wouldn't be such a bad idea!
> 
> Or Tivo and Roku merge, imagine that!


I was wondering the other day if it might not have been a preferable solution for TiVo to have borrowed the Xbox One approach and added an HDMI-In port to which a Roku could be connected, then they'd just need to work-out an API with Roku that would allow launching of an episode within a specific app. (Yes, a horrible monstrosity with far too many related downsides, but...)


----------



## brian1269

Schmye Bubbula said:


> To make sure I wasn't smeeking you folks, I excruciatingly perused most of this thread and didn't see anyone else with this problem, until the posts by *morac* and *JoeKustra*, but it's happening *much* worse with me:
> 
> Right out of the gate with 20.5.6.RC14, I've always gotten a delay after hitting Play before the show starts. Before the update, it almost always started instantly. Now it takes at least one or two seconds, and all too often it will just sit there four or five seconds, and the "please wait" spinning cogwheel icon will come up, and sometimes up to ten seconds before playback starts.
> 
> I'm also getting the spinning cogwheel in other menus a *lot* more often than before the update.... Maybe this also has something to do with the audio delay that does seem to be widespread in this thread.
> 
> Is this a Linux low-memory/hitting-the-virtual-memory-scratch-disk thing happening? (TiVo OS is still a Linux variant, right?) Gosh, RAM is so cheap; couldn't they have put a little more memory in there? They knew that Marketing was going to make them keep adding bloated RAM-resident features, didn't they?


+1 Sometimes I hit play and nothing will happen for up to five seconds.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Right out of the gate with 20.5.6.RC14, I've always gotten a delay after hitting Play before the show starts. Before the update, it almost always started instantly. Now it takes at least one or two seconds, and all too often it will just sit there four or five seconds, and the "please wait" spinning cogwheel icon will come up, and sometimes up to ten seconds before playback starts.




brian1269 said:


> +1 Sometimes I hit play and nothing will happen for up to five seconds.



this is becoming increasingly annoying, sometimes the delay is so long i find myself pressing play twice to be sure the command was received. the spinning blue circles following pressing play while in my shows have increased this weekend, too.


----------



## JoeKustra

brian1269 said:


> +1 Sometimes I hit play and nothing will happen for up to five seconds.


I think that's important: nothing happens. If the screen went blank, or the audio stopped then maybe I would know the remote key was accepted. But nada. I'm sure others have hit the play key again since it may seem the remote was ignored or missed.

As for the audio issue, it's just the opposite. The delay from a menu with audio to live TV has been reduced and the dropouts are shorter. But they still happen on my Roamio and Mini.

And the above post proves my point.


----------



## foghorn2

Seriously? are these programmers just inept or purposely breaking things with these new releases?


----------



## RSCHOON

foghorn2 said:


> Seriously? are these programmers just inept or purposely breaking things with these new releases?


At least all of you still have some functionality. I am on day 4 of having no TV because of this update. This is getting really ridiculous and I wish that they could just put me back to the last version until they fix the issue. We're talking about it here, but nothing has worked so far. Really pissing me off now...


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

I don't think I've ever seen so many threads and posts about random problems after an update before. Something went ass-ways for sure.

If Tivo doesn't have imminent fixes, they should consider a rollback.


----------



## wheelman

My Roamio OTA wont display video after being left alone for a few hours since this update. I have to power cycle the device to get it to come back on, and the remote is unresponsive until I do this. Very Disappointing. Any word on a fix or if I can get my software rolled back to the previous version?


----------



## BruceShultes

Seeg said:


> Since the update my FF/Rev/30 sec skip is now choppy and freezes picture while advancing.
> I'm running TiVo into a Xbox One to HK receiver and out to TV with HDMI.
> 
> I've had audio drop outs before where I need to change Dolby to PCM then back again to get audio back.


I don't know whether it still works with this update, but I found two different methods that restored audio for me.

1. Rewind a bit and then hit Play
2. Change my TV to a different input and then back to the HDMI I use for my Roamio

I only tried number 2, in the vary occasional time when number 1 didn't work.


----------



## krkaufman

BigJimOutlaw said:


> I don't think I've ever seen so many threads and posts about random problems after an update before. Something went ass-ways for sure.


^^^^^^
concur


----------



## JoeKustra

It make me wonder. I have had no major issues. I have found a few minor changes I didn't need. I'd say it wasn't tested, but if I was testing, I would have reported everything was good enough to ship. I'd hate to be a beta tester for this release.

Since the RC14 release my 1P list hasn't been reordered. Luck, or should I wait longer? Who knows.


----------



## ej42137

I imagine 20.5.6 was somewhat rushed out the door so that the Bolt would be available during the current buying season. That being said, the only issue I have seen myself is the increased frequency of the spinning blue circle of pain; even that is only an annoyance for me, it eventually goes away. Oh, and there was the day we all couldn't make new One Passes, but that is over now.

If all Roamios eventually get SkipMode, IMO this release will be a great thing.


----------



## SoOver40

Roamio Basic is my first TiVo, been using it for a couple of years now. I just wanted to pop in and thank the TiVo crew for the features and fixes in this update!

QuickMode and SkipMode are just awesome. Such an improvement to everyday usage, can't understate the impact. I already moved from subscription to "lifetime" service, but I'm feeling another bump in loyalty to TiVo!

The channel icons are more noise than signal for me, but thankfully easy to turn off.

Not mentioned in the release notes, audio drop-outs going from live TV to the guide and back are basically gone. Those drop-outs were my second biggest annoyance when I first came over to Roamio from a creaky Comcast pre-X1 DVR (Moto DCT 1612 or something like that). So glad that's *finally* fixed! (For me at least.)

So: Great job guys and gals at TiVo!


----------



## RSCHOON

Where and what are these channel icons? Is it on the info banner when watching something? Hasn't that always been there?


----------



## JoeKustra

RSCHOON said:


> Where and what are these channel icons? Is it on the info banner when watching something? Hasn't that always been there?


They are shown on the guide and are enabled/disabled with the "A option. This assumes you have the RC14 update.

They have always been on the banner, To Do List and 1P Manager.


----------



## krkaufman

RSCHOON said:


> Where and what are these channel icons? Is it on the info banner when watching something? Hasn't that always been there?


The new, added feature is that channel icons can now be displayed in the Channel Guide, in place of where station callsigns are normally displayed. Station callsigns will still be displayed for any channels for which TiVo doesn't have an associated logo.

See example, here.

As for toggling display of channel logos, straight from the source...


TiVoMargret said:


> To turn off channel logos, press the A button when looking at the Guide and change the Show channel logos option.


That said, channel logos, themselves, aren't new to the TiVo. Channel/network icons have been present in the TiVo UI for a while, now; you'll see them in the lower-right of the My Shows listing when you've highlighted a OnePass folder containing recordings, also in the lower-right within a OnePass folder that has recordings or within a recording's details page. You'll also see network icons on the far-right of the Info banner when watching a recording or Live TV. *IF* the network has an associated icon in the TiVo mindspace, that is.

p.s. What's longed-for is the ability to also rename or substitute for the callsigns currently displayed. (e.g. 'ION' for WCPXDT, 'qubo' for WCPXDT2, 'IONLife' for WCPXDT3; more here)


----------



## dianebrat

BigJimOutlaw said:


> I don't think I've ever seen so many threads and posts about random problems after an update before. Something went ass-ways for sure.
> 
> If Tivo doesn't have imminent fixes, they should consider a rollback.


I disagree, after every rollout there are tons of chicken littles screaming about total failures and how nothing ever works, how all the developers should be fired, this is the worst release EVER, etc.

I don't disagree a handful of folks have an issue on every release, but they're never the unmitigated disasters some folks feel they are.


----------



## fizzylogic

dianebrat said:


> I disagree, after every rollout there are tons of chicken littles screaming about total failures and how nothing ever works, how all the developers should be fired, this is the worst release EVER, etc.
> 
> I don't disagree a handful of folks have an issue on every release, but they're never the unmitigated disasters some folks feel they are.


I dunno, Dianebrat. I registered on this forum nearly ten years ago when we bought a pair of Series 2 boxes, tied together over our home network via USB-to-Ethernet adapters. They always just plain worked until one box had a drive failure. I popped in an new, larger drive from WeaKnees and continued using this arrangement quite happily until we decided to go hi-def this year.

In January, we bought a Roamio Pro & two Minis, all with lifetime service and, while they've had their occasional glitches & "personality quirks," I've never even felt the need to post on these boards until the latest update completely broke our TiVo.

The HDMI port bug introduced by this latest update might only be affecting relatively few of us, but it's definitely an unmitigated disaster in our household!


----------



## geezman

dianebrat said:


> I disagree, after every rollout there are tons of chicken littles screaming about total failures and how nothing ever works, how all the developers should be fired, this is the worst release EVER, etc.
> 
> I don't disagree a handful of folks have an issue on every release, but they're never the unmitigated disasters some folks feel they are.


For me at least, this is true. Only issue I have seen is the occasional spinning circle loading a program. Everything else is great. Love SkipMode and QuickMode.


----------



## morac

Found another problem. Sometimes when I go to play a recording or live TV my Roamio Pro outputs PCM only despite the fact that Dolby is enabled in settings. I can tell this because I hear TiVo sounds in trick play plus my receiver reports it is receiving PCM. Using trick play a few times will switch back to Dolby. That never used to happen prior to the latest update and might explain why my receiver keeps switching modes during trick play. 

Also I don't know if this is related or not, but I've seen occasional bouts of sporadic macroblocking. Not the permanent kind that others are seeing, just every once and awhile. I haven't seen that for awhile. I don't know if it's related to the update or something to do with the record temperatures or something else entirely.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

dianebrat said:


> I disagree, after every rollout there are tons of chicken littles screaming about total failures and how nothing ever works, how all the developers should be fired, this is the worst release EVER, etc.
> 
> I don't disagree a handful of folks have an issue on every release, but they're never the unmitigated disasters some folks feel they are.


There are always a handful, but this has been more than normal. I'm not even taking the usual doom and gloomers into account. There aren't normally this many people looking for help across the Coffee House, Help Center, Bolt, Roamio, and Premiere forums.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Yeah, this one seems to be different. It looks like whatever's going on under the hood, their servers aren't up to the increased load...


----------



## heifer624

Today makes about the fifth time I've gotten a call provider to activate cable card screen pop up out of the blue since upgrade. CableCard already is activated and I'm getting all my tuning adapter SDV channels. Tried a hard reboot on Tivo and tuning adapter numerous times but issue still persists. Anybody else having this issue?


----------



## NorthAlabama

dianebrat said:


> I don't disagree a handful of folks have an issue on every release, but they're never the unmitigated disasters some folks feel they are.


...at least not until it's _your _tivo that's affected...


----------



## dlfl

dianebrat said:


> ......
> I don't disagree a handful of folks have an issue on every release, but they're never the unmitigated disasters some folks feel they are.





NorthAlabama said:


> ...at least not until it's _your _tivo that's affected...


We really don't know how many folks have a problem. All we have to go on is posting on this forum, which is not an objective measure. TiVo isn't exactly transparent about bugs.


----------



## joelsaks

ncfoster said:


> Can I get anyone's input on whether their Xfinity OnDemand is working properly after the update? I seem to be the only one talking about it, but if anyone else could check to see if their black level/brightness is way too high, that would be good to know. Thanks.


I seem to have the same problem. I have a Roamio with Xfinity in Pittsburgh PA. I got a message on my TiVo on 12/09/2015 that the TiVo Fall 2015 update (20.5.6) was installed and first noticed a washed out picture for all Xfinity On Demand (XOD) content shortly after that. The picture for Live TV and TiVo recordings made since the upgrade are as good as ever, but the picture for XOD is noticeably (and annoyingly) worse: The picture quality is fine (no dropouts, pixelation, etc.), but the images are so bright that the blacks appear gray.

So far, Comcast (phone support and tech visit) has been very unhelpful. TiVo support has been more of an ally, but has left me with two options: (1) replace my cable card, and/or (2) replace my TiVo.

I suspect if we get enough users to report the problem, we might get TiVo to explore the possibility that the Fall 2015 update might be the cause.

If you have the same problem with a washed out picture in Xfinity On Demand since the TiVo Fall 2015 update, please reply and add your name to this list:

ncfoster
joelsaks


----------



## keenanSR

I had 3 or 4 spinning blue 'loading' icons last night. First time I've had them with this update and I've had the update for about 2 weeks now, whenever the Priority list first day was(11/30?).


----------



## krkaufman

FYI... 20.5.6 rollout on temporary hold. See the following post for (only slightly) more info:

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10733892


----------



## JoeKustra

keenanSR said:


> I had 3 or 4 spinning blue 'loading' icons last night. First time I've had them with this update and I've had the update for about 2 weeks now, whenever the Priority list first day was(11/30?).


That date is correct.


----------



## keenanSR

JoeKustra said:


> That date is correct.


My thinking is that with an increased amount of users now having the update there is an excessive load being put on the servers, and it actually works for explaining why SkipMode was rolled out in 2 markets only; to gauge server load. I'm also thinking that the number of Bolts out there is insignificant when compared to all the Roamios in service.


----------



## JoeKustra

keenanSR said:


> My thinking is that with an increased amount of users now having the update there is an excessive load being put on the servers, and it actually works for explaining why SkipMode was rolled out in 2 markets only; to gauge server load. I'm also thinking that the number of Bolts out there is insignificant when compared to all the Roamios in service.


That's a good theory. Here's mine. Two things could have happened. The beta testers have not done their job. I signed up for it but never had the chance to participate. Alternatively, if I was a beta tester, I would have given a big gold star to this release. It didn't fix my only two audio issues, but it made them much better. I have never had the problems described in this thread. I have two Roamios and two Mini boxes in service. My TVs are Sony for the Roamio, my Minis use Samsung and Philips. I'm a big minority I guess. I use an AVR on one Roamio, direct to TV on another. I wish I had an answer, but I don't. I do feel bad for those with issues no matter what platform they have.


----------



## keenanSR

JoeKustra said:


> That's a good theory. Here's mine. Two things could have happened. The beta testers have not done their job. I signed up for it but never had the chance to participate. Alternatively, if I was a beta tester, I would have given a big gold star to this release. It didn't fix my only two audio issues, but it made them much better. I have never had the problems described in this thread. I have two Roamios and two Mini boxes in service. My TVs are Sony for the Roamio, my Minis use Samsung and Philips. I'm a big minority I guess. I use an AVR on one Roamio, direct to TV on another. I wish I had an answer, but I don't. I do feel bad for those with issues no matter what platform they have.


I haven't had any problems either other than what I noticed last night. I also haven't noticed any audio dropouts that we've been discussing in the other thread, although I also put 6 dB attenuator on the Roamio Pro input. I'm uncertain whether that made any difference or not.

Signal path is Roamio Pro>Oppo 103D>Denon X4000>Samsung 64" F8500 plasma.


----------



## foghorn2

Well if the Tivo's servers cant handle Roamio traffic with the new firmware, that means they're really are not capable of mass handing of Bolts either. 

Good thing the're not selling that well... for now.


----------



## MikeBear

JoeKustra said:


> That's a good theory. Here's mine. Two things could have happened. The beta testers have not done their job. I signed up for it but never had the chance to participate. Alternatively, if I was a beta tester, I would have given a big gold star to this release. It didn't fix my only two audio issues, but it made them much better. I have never had the problems described in this thread. I have two Roamios and two Mini boxes in service. My TVs are Sony for the Roamio, my Minis use Samsung and Philips. I'm a big minority I guess. I use an AVR on one Roamio, direct to TV on another. I wish I had an answer, but I don't. I do feel bad for those with issues no matter what platform they have.


I also have had little issue with the Roamio Basic, with one exception: The blue spinning wheel is far more frequent.

I always had it now and again like others, but it's worse with this release.

Except for that, I also have had no issues such as others, all works fine, and my missing audio problem is fixed.


----------



## ncfoster

joelsaks said:


> I seem to have the same problem. I have a Roamio with Xfinity in Pittsburgh PA. I got a message on my TiVo on 12/09/2015 that the TiVo Fall 2015 update (20.5.6) was installed and first noticed a washed out picture for all Xfinity On Demand (XOD) content shortly after that. The picture for Live TV and TiVo recordings made since the upgrade are as good as ever, but the picture for XOD is noticeably (and annoyingly) worse: The picture quality is fine (no dropouts, pixelation, etc.), but the images are so bright that the blacks appear gray.
> 
> So far, Comcast (phone support and tech visit) has been very unhelpful. TiVo support has been more of an ally, but has left me with two options: (1) replace my cable card, and/or (2) replace my TiVo.
> 
> I suspect if we get enough users to report the problem, we might get TiVo to explore the possibility that the Fall 2015 update might be the cause.
> 
> If you have the same problem with a washed out picture in Xfinity On Demand since the TiVo Fall 2015 update, please reply and add your name to this list:
> 
> ncfoster
> joelsaks


Thank you for this data point. I am glad to know that others have also experienced this, and now I know that it is not specific to the Chicago market (which I expected was the case).

It is obvious to me that something changed in this software to cause the issue. The only question is whether it is very condition-specific or a broad problem. As I stated elsewhere, my display is a Pioneer Signature Elite 101. I am curious what your display is. It wouldn't surprise me if it was some sort of HDMI handshake issue.

I honestly use Xfinity OnDemand on a pretty limited basis, so it is not worth me spending a lot of time talking to some of the most frustrating reps on Earth to get to the bottom of this. And since I think this is a Tivo issue, I would be more inclined to talk to them.


----------



## ej42137

Suddenly today I am seeing far fewer *Spinning Blue Circles of Pain*; in fact it's almost unnoticeable Is this true for others or am I just lucky?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I didn't notice them last night...


----------



## ADG

Glad I read this thread. Thought the spinning blue circle delay indicator was something on my end. Only been happening the past week or so.


----------



## munchiniwa

Got the Fall 2015 update. The audio in fast forward doesn't work -- no big deal. What is a big deal though is that I no longer have audio instantly when I press play, end a pause, stop a fast forward, or change channels. It takes two to three seconds for the audio to start after the video has already been going. It is VERY annoying.


----------



## astrohip

munchiniwa said:


> Got the Fall 2015 update. The audio in fast forward doesn't work --


There may be some confusion. If you are using QuickMode, there is still audio. If you are using real fast forward (any speed), there is no audio. Never has been.

If you don't have audio in QM, there is a problem.


----------



## krkaufman

munchiniwa said:


> Got the Fall 2015 update. The audio in fast forward doesn't work -- no big deal. What is a big deal though is that I no longer have audio instantly when I press play, end a pause, stop a fast forward, or change channels. It takes two to three seconds for the audio to start after the video has already been going. It is VERY annoying.


There are a few threads discussing the audio issue(s).

As for audio in Fast Forward, what do you mean? Audio hasn't ever played when in Fast Forward, at any speed; that's what QuickMode is supposed to now provide.

I *have* seen people mention that captions have been restored by this update, when Fast Forwarding at the lowest speed. (And just confirmed they're there when in FF1, on my 20.5.6 Roamio OTA, and they disappear when I bump-up to FF2.)

p.s. As an aside, as more evidence of the roughness of this update, the post-update message does, indeed, display "Fall 2015 Update"; however, it's being called "Winter 2015" in their online documentation.


----------



## JoeKustra

I see there are fewer wait circles happening. Does Skip Mode get applied to repeats? Just wondering since many shows are taking a holiday break. It may mean nothing, but those crop circles seem to have died off. For now.


----------



## c133roamioerrors

Getting blue circles also and I live in SF bay area and am not getting skip even though I'm on the correct version and got the email about the feature.
Tivo seems to not be able to fully support products when they come out. I had a Tivo Premier and it worked great except Netflix, so I upgraded to a Roamio pro and the wireless didn't work very well, hence my id. I got a range extender and everything worked ok. When Amazon prime became available it didn't work for spit (buffering issues). I bought a Roku for Amazon and now the Roamio works fine for prime so the Roku was a waste of money. I don't like the large icons on the channel listing and am not getting skip. Sooner or later that will be resolved. The Premier is used in another room and still works great.


----------



## krkaufman

c133roamioerrors said:


> I don't like the large icons on the channel listing


You can disable the channel logos in the Guide via the Guide's options screen, accessible via the (A) button while in the Guide. (look for "Show channel logos")


----------



## keenanSR

No circles last night but I only watched about 3-4 shows.


----------



## joelsaks

ncfoster said:


> Thank you for this data point. I am glad to know that others have also experienced this, and now I know that it is not specific to the Chicago market (which I expected was the case).
> 
> It is obvious to me that something changed in this software to cause the issue. The only question is whether it is very condition-specific or a broad problem. As I stated elsewhere, my display is a Pioneer Signature Elite 101. I am curious what your display is. It wouldn't surprise me if it was some sort of HDMI handshake issue.
> 
> I honestly use Xfinity OnDemand on a pretty limited basis, so it is not worth me spending a lot of time talking to some of the most frustrating reps on Earth to get to the bottom of this. And since I think this is a Tivo issue, I would be more inclined to talk to them.


We have a Samsung PN51F5350 Plasma TV.

Im glad this is less of a deal for you. My wife and I apparently use On Demand more, and its particularly irksome that we lost a fine On Demand picture for TiVo features we dont need.

Like you, I suspect this a TiVo problem. Ill probably wait to see the effect of any forthcoming fix(es) and Winter 2015 update. In the meantime, Ill continue to check periodically for others affected by this problem.


----------



## c133roamioerrors

I did multiple reboots and system connects and nothing changed. I read the message on my Tivo and it mentions the channels and fast, nothing about skip. I can only conclude that even though I live in the SF Bay Area, my location did not get skip. 
The email from Tivo said I was getting skip.


----------



## keenanSR

c133roamioerrors said:


> I did multiple reboots and system connects and nothing changed. I read the message on my Tivo and it mentions the channels and fast, nothing about skip. I can only conclude that even though I live in the SF Bay Area, my location did not get skip.
> The email from Tivo said I was getting skip.


You might try posting in the AVS San Francisco Comcast thread to see if there are any TiVo users in your area. It sounds as if your particular zip may have been left off the list to receive SkipMode. Seems odd, but who knows.


----------



## SoOver40

c133roamioerrors said:


> I did multiple reboots and system connects and nothing changed. I read the message on my Tivo and it mentions the channels and fast, nothing about skip. I can only conclude that even though I live in the SF Bay Area, my location did not get skip.
> The email from Tivo said I was getting skip.


I came to the exact same conclusion. QuickMode was working but no Skip. Then -- more than a *week* after installing the update -- skip suddenly appeared. (The skip icon was super obvious in the guide listings once it showed up.) So maybe they're rolling it out even within the enabled markets or something.


----------



## HerronScott

ncfoster said:


> Since you state that you are in the Chicago market, like myself, I would be very curious whether the OnDemand stuff has the same issues for you as it does for me (overly bright washed out picture with a grey blacks).


I finally tested this tonight and I'm not seeing it with Comcast XOD here in Staunton. I compared a couple of TV shows through XOD that I had recorded as well for comparison - the last Doctor Who episode and the last Big Bang Theory episode.

Scott


----------



## ncfoster

HerronScott said:


> I finally tested this tonight and I'm not seeing it with Comcast XOD here in Staunton. I compared a couple of TV shows through XOD that I had recorded as well for comparison - the last Doctor Who episode and the last Big Bang Theory episode.
> 
> Scott


Thank you for the feedback. Can you tell me what make/model of TV you have? My hunch is HDMI handshake changes that have adversely affected certain display.


----------



## HerronScott

ncfoster said:


> Thank you for the feedback. Can you tell me what make/model of TV you have? My hunch is HDMI handshake changes that have adversely affected certain display.


Panasonic TC-P65V10 (2010 65" plasma) feeding through an older Onkyo TX-SR603X receiver which does not have HDMI so I'm using component (1080i) with Toslink digital audio. So if it's an HDMI issue I wouldn't see it.

It would be interesting to see if you have the same issue with the component output.

Scott


----------



## Yuterald

OK. With the upgrade on my Roamio tonight tried Xfinity on-demand and it's no longer working. Damn GSM-2 reference and tivocrd-cmc-a5.comcast.com error. You get a software update - but now I get to deal with THIS. And by THIS meaning Comcast's lack of how to fix ANYthing CC related.


----------



## ncfoster

Yuterald said:


> OK. With the upgrade on my Roamio tonight tried Xfinity on-demand and it's no longer working. Damn GSM-2 reference and tivocrd-cmc-a5.comcast.com error. You get a software update - but now I get to deal with THIS. And by THIS meaning Comcast's lack of how to fix ANYthing CC related.


So, your OnDemand is completely non-functional? Impressive that there appear to be multiple OnDemand bugs introduced in one update.


----------



## ncfoster

HerronScott said:


> Panasonic TC-P65V10 (2010 65" plasma) feeding through an older Onkyo TX-SR603X receiver which does not have HDMI so I'm using component (1080i) with Toslink digital audio. So if it's an HDMI issue I wouldn't see it.
> 
> It would be interesting to see if you have the same issue with the component output.
> 
> Scott


Well, that is one quick way to shoot a hole in my theory.  Honestly, I don't have any component cables, and it would be a major pain to run everything through component just to test this.


----------



## Yuterald

ncfoster said:


> So, your OnDemand is completely non-functional? Impressive that there appear to be multiple OnDemand bugs introduced in one update.


Turns out it's common. I called my Colorado Xfinity/Comcast Tech Support and they're familiar with it. So I'm waiting for a second call-back that it's been 'fixed'. We'll see.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Yuterald said:


> OK. With the upgrade on my Roamio tonight tried Xfinity on-demand and it's no longer working...GSM-2 reference and tivocrd-cmc-a5.comcast.com error...




ncfoster said:


> So, your OnDemand is completely non-functional? Impressive that there appear to be multiple OnDemand bugs introduced in one update.



gsm errors are considered to be comcast vod netowork errors:



Fenixis said:


> ... I have spoken to several different techs at Comcast and one has admitted that it is a problem on their end but they are not sure what is causing it...





Tanquen said:


> From what I can tell the GSM codes are network errors and for one reason or another the TiVo's VOD request is being denied...most likely it's on the Comcast network side.



if i receive a gsm error with comcast vod, exiting and trying again usually works right away. occaisionally it takes comcast hours to fix a major network outage, but it's always corrected itself in our market.


----------



## Yuterald

NorthAlabama said:


> ​
> if i receive a gsm error with comcast vod, exiting and trying again usually works right away. occaisionally it takes comcast hours to fix a major network outage, but it's always corrected itself in our market.


I can attest that exiting and trying it again does NOT work.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Yuterald said:


> I can attest that exiting and trying it again does NOT work.


sorry it didn't work, that might indicate:



NorthAlabama said:


> *...occaisionally it takes comcast hours to fix a major network outage, but it's always corrected itself in our market.*


----------



## bryan4980

TiVoMargret said:


> Later today we will begin authorizing boxes to receive the 20.5.6 software update. The update will go to TiVo Premiere, TiVo Roamio, TiVo BOLT, and TiVo Mini boxes over the next month. There is still time to sign your box up at www.tivo.com/priority if you want to be one of the first to receive it.
> 
> Here are some of the changes in this release:
> 
> - TiVo Roamio boxes will receive QuickMode. (QuickMode is already available on TiVo BOLT and TiVo Mini. QuickMode is not supported on TiVo Premiere.) QuickMode plays video at 1.3x normal speed with pitch-corrected audio. To turn QuickMode ON, press PLAY while watching video, and then SELECT.
> 
> - TiVo Roamio boxes (and their connected TiVo Mini boxes) IN SELECT MARKETS (currently San Francisco and Chicago) will receive SkipMode. (SkipMode is already available on TiVo BOLT and their connected TiVo Mini boxes in all markets.) When shows are marked with the SKIP icon, SkipMode allows users to quickly resume their show during a commercial break by pressing the D button or CHAN UP.
> 
> - TiVo Roamio and TiVo Premiere boxes will now display Channel Logos in the Guide. (TiVo BOLT and TiVo Mini boxes already display Channel Logos.) To turn off channel logos, press the A button when looking at the Guide and change the Show channel logos option.
> 
> - When watching an SD channel, and an HD channel is available, a Watch in HD banner will appear, and pressing the D button will tune to the HD channel.
> 
> - OTA channel scanning is now about twice as fast.
> 
> - fixed an intermittent issue where the box would become unresponsive in live TV
> 
> - fixed an intermittent issue where HDMI was not permitted after a software update
> 
> - fixed some YouTube playback performance issues


Dragged myself any from video games to watch some TV and saw the skip, I assumed it was a promo so people would upgrade came here and saw the select markets thing. Got to say this is freaking awesome, skipping advertisements with a button. I have to wonder if everyone did this how would tv stations pay their bills but I guess we are a minority well that and not my problem.

Yay no more commercials ever, awesome update.


----------



## CoxInPHX

The Bolt has always had this problem, since release, but I noticed the Roamio and Premiere also have this issue now.

MRV Transfers are no longer Grouped by the Original date recorded, they now get pulled to the top of the list using the current date and time, when the Sort Option is By Date.


----------



## HerronScott

CoxInPHX said:


> The Bolt has always had this problem, since release, but I noticed the Roamio and Premiere also have this issue now.
> 
> MRV Transfers are no longer Grouped by the Original date recorded, they now get pulled to the top of the list using the current date and time, when the Sort Option is By Date.


Just noticed this also as I started to transfer shows from our old S3's to our new Roamio where I also had the latest show recorded as well (which is now at the bottom of the list instead of the top).

Scott


----------



## CoxInPHX

HerronScott said:


> Just noticed this also as I started to transfer shows from our old S3's to our new Roamio where I also had the latest show recorded as well (which is now at the bottom of the list instead of the top).


I was told this is not a bug, and that TiVo made the intentional change, to treat an MRV like a new recording on the incoming DVR. I then asked why did TiVo leave the date of the original recording and not use the current date, they could not answer that question. So who knows. But if you transfer a single recording, it does place it in the correct date order, so it has to be bug???


----------



## Joe01880

Is there a chance Skip Mode in the markets that don't already have it has a SPS or other code that might enable it.
TiVo is sneaky that way and has always tossed us bones in the past or at least use to.
It would be nice if they left us a present under the tree, or hidden in the branches.

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoxInPHX

Joe01880 said:


> Is there a chance Skip Mode on the markets that don't already have it has a SPS or other code that might enable it.


No, it is a setting applied on the TiVo side, if anyone is missing SkipMode on a Mini, with a Bolt as the Host, You need to tell TiVo Support to enable the "AP_clippy" flag setting.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

My understanding is that the skip-tag data is generated for each market separately, so activating it before it's ready for your market at best wouldn't work, and at worst would work badly...


----------



## HarperVision

Rob Helmerichs said:


> My understanding is that the skip-tag data is generated for each market separately, so activating it before it's ready for your market at best wouldn't work, and at worst would work badly...


Then how are folks in those areas with Bolts getting it working just fine?


----------



## Joe01880

I don't imagine TiVo asks permission to step on toes with this stuff, more like they dance between the lines of legal Eezz. Their prowess in court is well documented. Perhaps some legal Eezz are written better than others is why skip mode only works with certain networks and perhaps markets, or maybe it's a purely digital thing and TiVo can't get the key to the door. 
It would be cool if there was a little back door in there that opened skip mode.

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jed1

I got my two warranty replacement Roamios yesterday and I have them hooked up the same way my Premiere 4s were. I have the Roamio hooked to my Onkyo SR609 receiver by HDMI and then HDMI to my Pioneer Kuro. I have the 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, and 1080p24 set on the Roamio. 
I have the Onkyo receiver's HDMI pass through while in Standby turned on for the HDMI port that the TiVo is connected to.
This allows the video/audio signal to be passed to the TV while the AVR is turned off.

When I turn off the AVR I get a helicopter noise out of my TV speakers as the Roamio seems not to be receiving any EDID signals from my display that it can only receive two channel stereo. The only thing that gets the audio working properly is to change the channel on the Roamio.
Also when I turn on the AVR it stays in two channel stereo and the only way it will get the proper audio signal is to change the channel on the Roamio. The only other thing that will get the audio signal to change is to enter on of the SD menus that is left in TiVo menu system.
Changing inputs on the TV or receiver does not fix this. This worked on my Premeire 4s with the 20.5.6 update but not with the Roamio with 20.5.6.

Apparently what ever TiVo did with the audio on this update broke the EDID function on the Roamio. The Roamio does not seem to receive any commands to the devices that is connected to it by HDMI.
I must note that I am not talking about HDMI CEC or ARC.


----------



## morac

Yuterald said:


> OK. With the upgrade on my Roamio tonight tried Xfinity on-demand and it's no longer working. Damn GSM-2 reference and tivocrd-cmc-a5.comcast.com error. You get a software update - but now I get to deal with THIS. And by THIS meaning Comcast's lack of how to fix ANYthing CC related.


I'm getting a nearly identical error except the locale code I'm getting is tivocrd.cmc-a5p.comcast.com. I guess I need to call Comcast.

Is the a5 in your locale code above correct or is it a5p (same as mine)?

Edit:

I called Comcast and the person I spoke to forwarded me to the cablecard support line. I don't think that's the correct department since the card is tuning all my premium channels just fine. It's affecting multiple boxes.

The person told me one card wasn't paired and one was paired. That's odd since I can tune encrypted channels on both boxes. I did manage to get into the Xfintiy On demand menus once on one box, but after that I got the same error over and over again.

The cable card specialist doesn't seem to have any idea what that error means.

Edit 2:

I got forwarded back to the main tech support and spoke to a third person who told me a GSM-2 error is a problem with "guide data" that requires rebooting the box to resolve. In the mean time I managed to get into the on demand menus and play a program on the box that the cablecard guy told me wasn't paired, some that was wrong.

Since I could get into the menus around one out of every 50 tries, it appeared to be a server problem. I convinced the guy I spoke to to escalate the problem, despite him saying no one else is reporting a problem. I asked for a ticket number and he said he can't actually enter the ticket, his supervisor has to. I have a feeling he didn't actually do anything but we'll see.

As it stands now, I did manage to get into Xfinity On Demand on both my cable boxes by trying over and over again until it worked, but it took a lot of attempts. It used to just work.


----------



## morac

On a side note, when I got On Demand to work, it didn't look washed out. It looked normal.

The vast majority of the time the menus simply don't load. I found reports of the same problem in the Comcast support forums, for various locales (my locale apparently is the same as what's used in Florida).


----------



## HerronScott

Jed1 said:


> When I turn off the AVR I get a helicopter noise out of my TV speakers as the Roamio seems not to be receiving any EDID signals from my display that it can only receive two channel stereo. The only thing that gets the audio working properly is to change the channel on the Roamio.
> Also when I turn on the AVR it stays in two channel stereo and the only way it will get the proper audio signal is to change the channel on the Roamio. The only other thing that will get the audio signal to change is to enter on of the SD menus that is left in TiVo menu system.
> Changing inputs on the TV or receiver does not fix this. This worked on my Premeire 4s with the 20.5.6 update but not with the Roamio with 20.5.6.
> 
> Apparently what ever TiVo did with the audio on this update broke the EDID function on the Roamio. The Roamio does not seem to receive any commands to the devices that is connected to it by HDMI.
> I must note that I am not talking about HDMI CEC or ARC.


This seems to correspond to some audio changes they made to reduce the audio interruption for the preview windows when going into the guide. I have the preview window disabled so that was never an issue but I noticed that I no longer have any of the TiVo sounds when in the HD menus as the TiVo is staying in DD mode. When you drill down to an SD menu the audio changes to PCM and you get the TiVo's sounds back until you go back to an HD menu (although the audio stays PCM when you go back to the HD menu).

Scott


----------



## sar840t2

CoxInPHX said:


> I was told this is not a bug, and that TiVo made the intentional change, to treat an MRV like a new recording on the incoming DVR. I then asked why did TiVo leave the date of the original recording and not use the current date, they could not answer that question. So who knows. But if you transfer a single recording, it does place it in the correct date order, so it has to be bug???


I consider this to be a bug. I assume you were told it's not a bug by one of those bastions of accuracy - a CS rep.

I recently copied a ton of stuff from the old TiVo to the new, and several recordings (inside groups) show up out of order no matter whether I sort by date, season, or that third option whose name escapes me.

Even more annoyingly, the out-of-order shows aren't at the top or the bottom of the list, they are somewhere else in the list (presumably sorted by date copied rather than date recorded).

So until I watch and delete those out-of-order shows, I have to be manually doing what TiVo used to do for me (display them in a logical, consistent order). Nice.


----------



## cherry ghost

Third option is "newest."

I've never seen sort by season not be in the correct order.


----------



## HerronScott

sar840t2 said:


> I recently copied a ton of stuff from the old TiVo to the new, and several recordings (inside groups) show up out of order no matter whether I sort by date, season, or that third option whose name escapes me.
> 
> Even more annoyingly, the out-of-order shows aren't at the top or the bottom of the list, they are somewhere else in the list (presumably sorted by date copied rather than date recorded).


Like cherry ghost, they do sort in order when by season is selected at least for the 3 shows that I've transferred so far. These were all recorded on our S3's (not transferred to or from a PC).

Scott


----------



## Yuterald

morac said:


> I'm getting a nearly identical error except the locale code I'm getting is tivocrd.cmc-a5p.comcast.com. I guess I need to call Comcast.
> 
> Is the a5 in your locale code above correct or is it a5p (same as mine)?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I called Comcast and the person I spoke to forwarded me to the cablecard support line. I don't think that's the correct department since the card is tuning all my premium channels just fine. It's affecting multiple boxes.
> 
> The person told me one card wasn't paired and one was paired. That's odd since I can tune encrypted channels on both boxes. I did manage to get into the Xfintiy On demand menus once on one box, but after that I got the same error over and over again.
> 
> The cable card specialist doesn't seem to have any idea what that error means.
> 
> Edit 2:
> 
> I got forwarded back to the main tech support and spoke to a third person who told me a GSM-2 error is a problem with "guide data" that requires rebooting the box to resolve. In the mean time I managed to get into the on demand menus and play a program on the box that the cablecard guy told me wasn't paired, some that was wrong.
> 
> Since I could get into the menus around one out of every 50 tries, it appeared to be a server problem. I convinced the guy I spoke to to escalate the problem, despite him saying no one else is reporting a problem. I asked for a ticket number and he said he can't actually enter the ticket, his supervisor has to. I have a feeling he didn't actually do anything but we'll see.
> 
> As it stands now, I did manage to get into Xfinity On Demand on both my cable boxes by trying over and over again until it worked, but it took a lot of attempts. It used to just work.


WELL that night after hanging up with her (tech in CO) my cable went out for a second (they must have sent a 'hit') and when it came back I tried OnDemand and it worked....but then an hour later - it wasn't. 
They called to see if everything was working so I called them back today to say 'no'. 
They asked me, again, for the ID, DATA, & S/N of one of the cards and now I'm waiting to hear back.....They are supposed to call me later tonight.


----------



## morac

Yuterald said:


> WELL that night after hanging up with her (tech in CO) my cable went out for a second (they must have sent a 'hit') and when it came back I tried OnDemand and it worked....but then an hour later - it wasn't.
> 
> They called to see if everything was working so I called them back today to say 'no'.
> 
> They asked me, again, for the ID, DATA, & S/N of one of the cards and now I'm waiting to hear back.....They are supposed to call me later tonight.


It's not a cablecard problem so there's no point in having them re-enter the info and sending hits. There's a problem with Comcast's TiVo gateway. It fails most of the time, though every now and then it works and let's you in. I've had to try upwards of 50 times in a row at times to get it to work.

There's posts in Comcast's support forums about it. I also created a thread here. 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535307


----------



## Yuterald

morac said:


> It's not a cablecard problem so there's no point in having them re-enter the info and sending hits. There's a problem with Comcast's TiVo gateway. It fails most of the time, though every now and then it works and let's you in. I've had to try upwards of 50 times in a row at times to get it to work.
> 
> There's posts in Comcast's support forums about it. I also created a thread here.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535307


Thanks. They called back and admitted they don't know what's wrong but he'll continue to escalate it. Good timing with reading your post and link for I read to him some posts and the numerous states having the issue. He'll be back to me in 48 hours so I'll update when I hear back.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Has anyone else experienced a very loud burst of static, and then the TiVo sounds are gone. Has happened on Roamio, Minis, and Bolt.

I need to put the unit in Standby in order to get the TiVo sounds back.

This QuickMode update has really messed up the sound on my units.
Note: All my units are HDMI direct to TV - TV optical out to old AVR
Before 20.5.6, I kept the volume of the AVR at 30 now the volume needs to be dropped to 24-25 for the same audio level.


----------



## worachj

CoxInPHX said:


> Has anyone else experienced a very loud burst of static, and then the TiVo sounds are gone. Has happened on Roamio, Minis, and Bolt.


My Roamio has the same problem since the day I bought it(10/2013). I'm able to get the sounds back by turning my receiver off/on. Scares the life out of me. Good thing it only happens 4/5 times a year. I have my sounds set to PCM and have an HDMI connection to my receiver.


----------



## JoeKustra

CoxInPHX said:


> Has anyone else experienced a very loud burst of static, and then the TiVo sounds are gone. Has happened on Roamio, Minis, and Bolt.
> 
> I need to put the unit in Standby in order to get the TiVo sounds back.
> 
> This QuickMode update has really messed up the sound on my units.
> Note: All my units are HDMI direct to TV - TV optical out to old AVR
> Before 20.5.6, I kept the volume of the AVR at 30 now the volume needs to be dropped to 24-25 for the same audio level.


No, I can't say I've had that problem. I'm pretty sure what TiVo will suggest first: hook that optical to the TiVo and not the TV. My AVR has two optical inputs, so I can say that mine are the same. I was testing the audio dropouts. They are greatly reduced with RC14, but not gone.

My cable feed has the dialog level at -3 dB. I swear TiVo drops 3 dB more on playback. I never use Quickmode.


----------



## Jed1

HerronScott said:


> This seems to correspond to some audio changes they made to reduce the audio interruption for the preview windows when going into the guide. I have the preview window disabled so that was never an issue but I noticed that I no longer have any of the TiVo sounds when in the HD menus as the TiVo is staying in DD mode. When you drill down to an SD menu the audio changes to PCM and you get the TiVo's sounds back until you go back to an HD menu (although the audio stays PCM when you go back to the HD menu).
> 
> Scott


I lose the TiVo sounds after I turn off my receiver but I can get them back if I change the channel and the Roamio starts sending my TV two channel stereo.
I noticed a new problem last night when I channeled down to ABC Family HD and the Roamio stayed in 1080i instead of switching to 720p. I had to tune the channel to the SD version of ABC Family and tune back to get it to change to 720p. 
After that it was back to changing the resolution according to the channel I was on. I don't know how long it was stuck in 1080i mode.
I have 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, and 1080p24 pass through selected.

I think TiVo hosed the communication between the devices connected by HDMI in order to remove the delay when coming out of TiVo Central. They will probably have to put this back to the way it used to be in order to fix this.


----------



## morac

I don't get static bursts, but there's definitely something screwy with sound output in this release. I've had instances where the TiVo starts outputting PCM stereo for a program that has 5.1 Dolby Audio. If I rewind it plays correctly.


----------



## JonC24

CoxInPHX said:


> Has anyone else experienced a very loud burst of static, and then the TiVo sounds are gone. Has happened on Roamio, Minis, and Bolt.


I get that about once every two weeks on my Roamio. Using the TiVo button on the remote (to go to the TiVo home page) will restore the sounds.


----------



## slowbiscuit

morac said:


> I don't get static bursts, but there's definitely something screwy with sound output in this release.


What I've noticed with my Panny plasma is that Tivo audio level output is much higher than before (via HDMI with DD 5.1 enabled), we had to turn down the TV volume about 7-10 ticks for every channel after the update.


----------



## dlfl

ADG said:


> Glad I read this thread. Thought the spinning blue circle delay indicator was something on my end. Only been happening the past week or so.


@TiVoMargret,

Could we have some transparency on this spinning blue circle problem? Does TiVo acknowledge a problem? Is it overloaded servers? Software bug? Or what? Is it being worked on?

Thanks


----------



## L David Matheny

morac said:


> I don't get static bursts, but there's definitely something screwy with sound output in this release. I've had instances where the TiVo starts outputting PCM stereo for a program that has 5.1 Dolby Audio. If I rewind it plays correctly.





slowbiscuit said:


> What I've noticed with my Panny plasma is that Tivo audio level output is much higher than before (via HDMI with DD 5.1 enabled), we had to turn down the TV volume about 7-10 ticks for every channel after the update.


I've also noticed (also with a Panny plasma) that overall audio levels seem to have increased, and that audio level sometimes seems to vary somewhat for no apparent reason. The varying audio may be mostly on just a couple of stations and thus could be their problem, but I don't remember noticing anything like that until recently, so it could also be TiVo's problem. FWIW, I'm talking about a Roamio Basic (used for OTA only) sending HDMI to the plasma TV which then sends optical digital audio to a Vizio soundbar.


----------



## HerronScott

L David Matheny said:


> I've also noticed (also with a Panny plasma) that overall audio levels seem to have increased, and that audio level sometimes seems to vary somewhat for no apparent reason. The varying audio may be mostly on just a couple of stations and thus could be their problem, but I don't remember noticing anything like that until recently, so it could also be TiVo's problem. FWIW, I'm talking about a Roamio Basic (used for OTA only) sending HDMI to the plasma TV which then sends optical digital audio to a Vizio soundbar.


Interesting that you are seeing a difference using the HDMI audio. I'm feeding the audio out using Toslink directly from the Roamio to our Onkyo receiver and the level is exactly the same as from our S3 OLED's which are connected the same way.

Scott


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TiVo -> receiver -> TV via HDMI, and no change in sound levels here.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Mine is tivo->TV via HDMI, with separate optical to AVR. I only use the receiver for certain stuff, TV sound is good enough for me for a lot of content. Plus I have an older onkyo with no HDMI in.

So it looks like higher audio level after this update is observed from HDMI to TV.


----------



## JoeKustra

slowbiscuit said:


> Mine is tivo->TV via HDMI, with separate optical to AVR. I only use the receiver for certain stuff, TV sound is good enough for me for a lot of content. Plus I have an older onkyo with no HDMI in.
> 
> So it looks like higher audio level after this update is observed from HDMI to TV.


I've connected my TiVo's optical to my AVR. I can detect no difference in audio level whether it's from the HDMI or optical line. Both are DD 5.1. Both are low with recorded content compared to "live" TV. My Yamaha AVR indicates the dialog is -3 dB. I do have 5.1 speaker configuration.


----------



## bareyb

I'm getting a more Video Artifacts (picture breaking up briefly) since the update. I haven't seen _any_ of those in years. It's not all the time and seems to be on the less popular channels (like OWN) but it's there, so I thought I should let the powers that be know it's happening here too. I'm sure they'll get it sorted.


----------



## JoeKustra

bareyb said:


> I'm getting a more Video Artifacts (picture breaking up briefly) since the update. I haven't seen _any_ of those in years. It's not all the time and seems to be on the less popular channels (like OWN) but it's there, so I thought I should let the powers that be know it's happening here too. I'm sure they'll get it sorted.


Just to make life more interesting, the RS Corrected error count is always zero on my basic Roamio. It would be nice if I had some method of proving there were errors.


----------



## richone52

The only thing that seems to fix it for a while is a reboot. then it comes back again.

PLEASE help! who can I get to help address this as I am tired of doing reboots.


----------



## ej42137

richone52 said:


> The only thing that seems to fix it for a while is a reboot. then it comes back again.
> 
> PLEASE help! who can I get to help address this as I am tired of doing reboots.


Call TiVo directly at 877-367-8486. Be agreeable but persistent; don't give up until you are certain they understand what the problem is, agree there is a problem, *and* have opened a problem record for it. Then report back results here, and keep reporting them until you get a result. You may need to call more than once to get this accomplished.

These fora are not official TiVo forums; TiVo people may be haunting them but there is no guarantee they will respond.


----------



## HerronScott

slowbiscuit said:


> Mine is tivo->TV via HDMI, with separate optical to AVR. I only use the receiver for certain stuff, TV sound is good enough for me for a lot of content. Plus I have an older onkyo with no HDMI in.
> 
> So it looks like higher audio level after this update is observed from HDMI to TV.


FYI, mine is an older Onkyo as well without HDMI which is why I'm using component for the video to the receiver and Toslink to the receiver for audio with the TiVo set only for 1080i output. Works well for us but we want to go through the receiver for all audio.

Scott


----------



## hytekjosh

hooper said:


> Hitting the TiVo button while playing a show in Netflix causes a reboot every freaking time with this release. Haven't they fixed this issue in the past.


My minis have been rebooting multiple times per day since 20.5.6 and I've narrowed it down to Netflix. When in the app, specifically loading a video, if I press back or the tivo home button it reboots.


----------



## Joe01880

The Pro Slide Remote keyboard is working with "Search" in You Tube again.

Thanks TiVo!

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinner21

Joe01880 said:


> The Pro Slide Remote keyboard is working with "Search" in You Tube again.


Yes, I just noticed that too... much easier!


----------



## cwoody222

I've had this version for a few weeks (priority list).

I had the dropped HDMI connection to my TV from day one but fixed that by resetting my TV (Visio) to factory defaults.

I haven't had other issues... Until yesterday.

My unit reboot itself yesterday and today, while I was using it.

And today I had the loud audio POP and then lost all TiVo sounds.


----------



## Jed1

I decided to compile a list of threads that are related to the HDMI issues from this release. I went back to the beginning of December for the Roamio and I only used the most current ones for the Bolt.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534989
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535459
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532421
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535403
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535262
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534929
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534924
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534849
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534604
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534258
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535156
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534909
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535119
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535255
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535440
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10686928#post10686928
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535155
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534591
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535559
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535600


----------



## ej42137

This isn't the first time a TiVo release has caused problems with HDMI, but it sure seems worst that the last one. I imagine they had to rework the HDCP code fairly extensively to support new requirements for 4k, and the new crew of programmers didn't really understand the code they were modifying very well; or maybe HDCP 2.2 is just an intractable mess.

Since 4k is the big selling point of the Bolt, I very much doubt there is any chance TiVo will back off these changes; the best we can hope for is for is that they work through the problems quickly and get the fix(es) to us promptly.


----------



## cwoody222

cwoody222 said:


> I've had this version for a few weeks (priority list).
> 
> I had the dropped HDMI connection to my TV from day one but fixed that by resetting my TV (Visio) to factory defaults.
> 
> I haven't had other issues... Until yesterday.
> 
> My unit reboot itself yesterday and today, while I was using it.
> 
> And today I had the loud audio POP and then lost all TiVo sounds.


And this morning for the first time I had the "purple screen" when I turned my set on for the first time. TiVo eventually appeared.

Very odd - and worrisome - that my issues are getting worse.


----------



## Jed1

ej42137 said:


> This isn't the first time a TiVo release has caused problems with HDMI, but it sure seems worst that the last one. I imagine they had to rework the HDCP code fairly extensively to support new requirements for 4k, and the new crew of programmers didn't really understand the code they were modifying very well; or maybe HDCP 2.2 is just an intractable mess.
> 
> Since 4k is the big selling point of the Bolt, I very much doubt there is any chance TiVo will back off these changes; the best we can hope for is for is that they work through the problems quickly and get the fix(es) to us promptly.


I have to respectively disagree. Most of the threads I listed are related to the Roamio which does not have any HDMI 2.0 or HDCP 2.2 capabilities. Besides HDMI is an engineered standard and have been developed back in the late 1990's.
I have been using HDMI since 2004 and I have never experienced any problems with it until I got the current update on my TiVo's. It is apparent to me that TiVo is not adhering to the standard and possibly they are not beta testing their releases properly.
I have equipment that is HDMI 1.2, 1.3, and 1.4 and all play together with out issue. I never had HDMI issues with the TiVo until this current update.

My concern is that this may cause damage to my equipment and if it does is TiVo going to repair any damage that this may cause.
Right now the main assembly board for my Kuro is $1027.50 and will take around 3 to 4 hours to swap out.
http://parts.pioneerelectronics.com/part.asp?productNum=AWV2457
If my speaker gets damaged on my Kuro it will cost $309.75.
http://parts.pioneerelectronics.com/part.asp?productNum=SMW1985
My receiver is a Onkyo SR609 and its replacement is the NR747 which Amazon is currently selling for $899.00. My speakers for my Home theater will cost around $800 to replace.
If TiVo is not certain about this then I would suggest rolling back until this gets figured out. If they won't then they better prepare to start making some costly repairs if this damages customers equipment.

I think that the one thing that maybe causing the issue is the quick mode feature as this is what the Roamio and the Bolt have in common. My Premieres did not receive the quick mode feature and I did not have the helicopter noise coming out of my speakers while I had them.
I think that the way quick mode works is outside of the HDMI standard and possibly TiVo may have to do away with it. It is also possible that some of the other changes like shortening the delay coming out of TiVo Central may have also caused an issue.
Then there is also some owners that are having problems with the 6 tuner units were they can no longer tune any channels in. It is being reported that the beta firmware is not working for that problem either.
The only thing that seems to work is the Watch in HD feature. The simple thing to do is just roll back the update. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## lessd

Jed1 said:


> I have to respectively disagree. Most of the threads I listed are related to the Roamio which does not have any HDMI 2.0 or HDCP 2.2 capabilities. Besides HDMI is an engineered standard and have been developed back in the late 1990's.
> I have been using HDMI since 2004 and I have never experienced any problems with it until I got the current update on my TiVo's. It is apparent to me that TiVo is not adhering to the standard and possibly they are not beta testing their releases properly.
> I have equipment that is HDMI 1.2, 1.3, and 1.4 and all play together with out issue. I never had HDMI issues with the TiVo until this current update.
> 
> My concern is that this may cause damage to my equipment and if it does is TiVo going to repair any damage that this may cause.
> Right now the main assembly board for my Kuro is $1027.50 and will take around 3 to 4 hours to swap out.
> http://parts.pioneerelectronics.com/part.asp?productNum=AWV2457
> If my speaker gets damaged on my Kuro it will cost $309.75.
> http://parts.pioneerelectronics.com/part.asp?productNum=SMW1985
> My receiver is a Onkyo SR609 and its replacement is the NR747 which Amazon is currently selling for $899.00. My speakers for my Home theater will cost around $800 to replace.
> If TiVo is not certain about this then I would suggest rolling back until this gets figured out. If they won't then they better prepare to start making some costly repairs if this damages customers equipment.
> 
> I think that the one thing that maybe causing the issue is the quick mode feature as this is what the Roamio and the Bolt have in common. My Premieres did not receive the quick mode feature and I did not have the helicopter noise coming out of my speakers while I had them.
> I think that the way quick mode works is outside of the HDMI standard and possibly TiVo may have to do away with it. It is also possible that some of the other changes like shortening the delay coming out of TiVo Central may have also caused an issue.
> Then there is also some owners that are having problems with the 6 tuner units were they can no longer tune any channels in. It is being reported that the beta firmware is not working for that problem either.
> The only thing that seems to work is the Watch in HD feature. The simple thing to do is just roll back the update. Better to be safe than sorry.


If you think TiVo would repair any non TiVo electronics, come on, people would report a bad speaker that their kid put a fork into, what TiVo going to do, get their tech. out to your home  You could go to court, but that not easy and takes a very long time.


----------



## ncfoster

Jed1 said:


> I decided to compile a list of threads that are related to the HDMI issues from this release. I went back to the beginning of December for the Roamio and I only used the most current ones for the Bolt.
> 
> ...


Wow, and none of those involve my issue with Xfinity VOD picture. Now, I'm afraid that they will be so busy fixing the show-stopper issues that my problem doesn't get addressed any time soon.


----------



## ej42137

Jed1 said:


> I have to respectively disagree. Most of the threads I listed are related to the Roamio which does not have any HDMI 2.0 or HDCP 2.2 capabilities.


My point wasn't that Roamios would be running 4k, it's that the HDCP code in the TiVo software had to be modified to support HDCP 2.2 in order to support 4k and be certified. As you know, Bolt and Roamio share the same software; I strongly doubt there is different HDCP implementation code paths for these two boxes.

But neither of us knows for sure and there's no point in arguing about it. My analysis is just an untestable hypothesis, my opinion is just an opinion.



lessd said:


> You could go to court, but that not easy and takes a very long time.


No you can't; we have agreed to TiVo's arbitration clause and civil court is not an option for any of us. If you don't like it, write your congressperson and ask them to pass laws to reinstate the 7th amendment that the judicial branch has nullified.


----------



## JoeKustra

ej42137 said:


> As you know, Bolt and Roamio share the same software; I strongly doubt there is different HDCP implementation code paths for these two boxes.


I wonder: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535424


----------



## mmf01

For those having HDMI or HDCP issues and/or audio/picture issues, this might help

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004F9LVXC/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Installed between Tivo HDMI out and Yamaha AVR HDMI IN

I have two Roamios currently on 20.5.6. Zero issues with HDMI, Picture flicker, etc. or HDCP on any Tivo release ever since implementing this. It numerous HDCP sync issues (random black screens w/audio ok) with my brand new Yamaha receiver. I assume other audio drops are related depending on receiever.

YMMV, but with all the numerous replies around HDMI, HDCP, picture and audio drops spanning multiple threads, I felt compelled to share this as a possible solution.

Enjoy, and pre-Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## KingsFan6

ncfoster said:


> Wow, and none of those involve my issue with Xfinity VOD picture. Now, I'm afraid that they will be so busy fixing the show-stopper issues that my problem doesn't get addressed any time soon.


I have a base Roamio and experiencing the same bright picture issue with Xfinity VOD. It started with the software update from early Dec. I'm in the S.F. Bay Area. I've tried different things, including resetting the box; making a direct HDMI connection to the TV (bypassing my AV receiver); and even removing Xfinity VOD from the interface, resetting the box, and adding back the VOD.

I hope Tivo is aware of the issue and fixes it soon. Good thing that I don't watch much of the VOD, but if I were to, I'd have to stick to Comcast's mobile app.


----------



## ej42137

mmf01 said:


> For those having HDMI or HDCP issues and/or audio/picture issues, this might help
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004F9LVXC/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Installed between Tivo HDMI out and Yamaha AVR HDMI IN
> 
> I have two Roamios currently on 20.5.6. Zero issues with HDMI, Picture flicker, etc. or HDCP on any Tivo release ever since implementing this. It numerous HDCP sync issues (random black screens w/audio ok) with my brand new Yamaha receiver. I assume other audio drops are related depending on receiever.
> 
> YMMV, but with all the numerous replies around HDMI, HDCP, picture and audio drops spanning multiple threads, I felt compelled to share this as a possible solution.
> 
> Enjoy, and pre-Happy New Year Everyone!


I suggested that to someone in another thread but was unable to convince the OP that it might help.

I've actually been looking around in my workshop for my ViewHD Mini Splitter to test the theory but so far the chaos there has defeated me; but I'm not super-motivated since I discovered that entering *Standby* twice fixes my particular version of the problem:

By pressing the green power circle on the front of my Roamio
By sending *Standby* from my Harmony 890
Or by sending "IRCODE STANDBY" to port 31339 from a telnet session
I know this works for at least one other person and it doesn't work for someone else.


----------



## ej42137

JoeKustra said:


> I wonder: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535424


If it wasn't common code, why would we Roamio folks be having HDMI issues all of the coincident with the Bolt releases? That's not proof, but it is suggestive.


----------



## joelsaks

ncfoster said:


> Wow, and none of those involve my issue with Xfinity VOD picture. Now, I'm afraid that they will be so busy fixing the show-stopper issues that my problem doesn't get addressed any time soon.





KingsFan6 said:


> I have a base Roamio and experiencing the same bright picture issue with Xfinity VOD. It started with the software update from early Dec. I'm in the S.F. Bay Area. I've tried different things, including resetting the box; making a direct HDMI connection to the TV (bypassing my AV receiver); and even removing Xfinity VOD from the interface, resetting the box, and adding back the VOD.
> 
> I hope Tivo is aware of the issue and fixes it soon. Good thing that I don't watch much of the VOD, but if I were to, I'd have to stick to Comcast's mobile app.


Im sorry to hear youre having the same problem, but at least were up to three users known to have this problem. TiVo phone support has told me itll take many more users to report this problem before theyd pass it along to their development team. If you havent already, please call TiVo support (877-367-8486) to go on record about the problem. Neither of the two TiVo support reps I talked to (two weeks ago and yesterday) had heard of this problem before I called.

Like you, Ive tried various things: restarted the TiVo; unplugged/replugged the TiVo; uninstalled the Xfinity On Demand app, restarted the TiVo, re-installed the app, and restarted again; connected the TiVo to the second HDMI port on my TV; and (hoping against hope), forced a network connection to see if theres a new update available. No luck. Unfortunately, I dont have a second TV to connect to my TiVo to see if the problem persists.

Today, I posted to the Xfinity support forum (here) to poke at the issue from the Comcast side.

At this point, I suspect our current best hopes are to (1) see if we can get enough users to report this issue to TiVo support that theyll deem it worthy of attention, and (2) wait and see if a fix for our problem piggybacks on a fix for another problem.


----------



## tommage1

ncfoster said:


> Since you state that you are in the Chicago market, like myself, I would be very curious whether the OnDemand stuff has the same issues for you as it does for me (overly bright washed out picture with a grey blacks).[/QUOTE}
> 
> Yes it is. Very bright and washed out as you describe. Roamio Plus Model around Chicago. Through a receiver (HDMI) to TV. I don't use On Demand much but if I rented a movie or whatever I'd be very upset, since a Tivo problem (I'm pretty sure) they would not refund. On Demand was fine until an update (was guessing the one that added commercial skip and watch faster features). I wonder if it has something to do with Bolt 4K programming, since the skip and faster features were added to Roamio even though they were advertised for the Bolt perhaps some shared software is causing the problem. Other issues, sometimes when browsing menus all of a sudden get VERY loud static noise. Loud enough where I worry about the speakers. And I have had recordings deleted from my playing list (not "until I delete" recordings) while there were items in my deleted folder, it deleted unwatched items but left a bunch of recordings in the deleted items folder. Now to be safe I "permanently delete" items in the deleted items folder. Does not happen all the time but was very unhappy when it did, lost a bunch of shows.


----------



## tommage1

Oh, a neighbor just bought a base Roamio. It got a December update. Has not received the faster and skip updates. And On Demand is fine, at least for now. When/if they get the skip feature I will have them check On Demand to see if they get the washed out picture. Same neighborhood as me, a mile away, Chicago suburb. Then again I read some people are getting the washed out picture in areas other than Chicago and San Fran (Pittsburgh?), I don't think they are getting the skip and faster features yet so who knows, software "installed" but not fully active yet?


----------



## morac

Can someone post a picture of what the "washed out" picture for On Demand looks like? I've used Xfinity On Demand on my Roamio since getting the release and I thought it looked okay. I did notice that when doing a 8 second jump back, that the picture got very dark, but it recovers almost instantly.


----------



## ncfoster

morac said:


> Can someone post a picture of what the "washed out" picture for On Demand looks like? I've used Xfinity On Demand on my Roamio since getting the release and I thought it looked okay. I did notice that when doing a 8 second jump back, that the picture got very dark, but it recovers almost instantly.


I'm away from home, so I can't do so immediately. Plus, my specific television is aging somewhat less than gracefully, where extremely bright whites go purple, so my picture probably wouldn't be a great representation.


----------



## joelsaks

morac said:


> Can someone post a picture of what the "washed out" picture for On Demand looks like? I've used Xfinity On Demand on my Roamio since getting the release and I thought it looked okay. I did notice that when doing a 8 second jump back, that the picture got very dark, but it recovers almost instantly.


Ive attached two pictures. I took both pictures without flash.

The first shows a sample washed-out picture as displayed by the Xfinity On Demand app on my TiVo Roamio. I get this washed-out look for all On Demand content (HD and SD) on my TiVo.

The second shows what the picture looks like for a TiVo recording of the same show, same episode (Daily Show, 12/17/2015). I get this perfectly fine picture for all Live TV and TiVo recordings, both before and after the TiVo Fall 2015 update. This is also what TiVo Xfinity On Demand looked like _before_ the TiVo Fall 2015 update.

FYI  My Roamio is connected directly to my TV via HDMI.

Thanks for all your input about this problem. My current tally of users affected by this problem is four:

ncfoster
KingsFan6
tommage1
joelsaks


----------



## morac

I took a photo of the same scene in On Demand on my Roamio Pro with my iPad. It looks closer to your second image than your first. It also matches my recording, so there must be something specific to your location or setup.


----------



## HarperVision

joelsaks said:


> I&#146;ve attached two pictures. I took both pictures without flash. The first shows a sample washed-out picture as displayed by the Xfinity On Demand app on my TiVo Roamio. I get this washed-out look for all On Demand content (HD and SD) on my TiVo. The second shows what the picture looks like for a TiVo recording of the same show, same episode (Daily Show, 12/17/2015). I get this perfectly fine picture for all Live TV and TiVo recordings, both before and after the TiVo Fall 2015 update. This is also what TiVo Xfinity On Demand looked like before the TiVo Fall 2015 update. FYI &#150; My Roamio is connected directly to my TV via HDMI. Thanks for all your input about this problem. My current tally of users affected by this problem is four: ncfoster KingsFan6 tommage1 joelsaks





morac said:


> I took a photo of the same scene in On Demand on my Roamio Pro with my iPad. It looks closer to your second image than your first. It also matches my recording, so there must be something specific to your location or setup.


Joel,

What resolution does your OD play in? Is it different than what your TiVo is putting out for its cable signals?

I say this because if they're different, then some TVs can have different memory settings per input AND per resolution. If it's detecting a different resolution, it may be calling up different picture setting memories for your XOD. Your first image looks like either it has a different black level set (limited at 16, or extended at 0) or brightness is set too high. May be worth looking into, or I'm totally off base.


----------



## KingsFan6

Yes, joelsaks' images represents the same issue I'm getting. FWIW, I have a Samsung plasma PN50C550 (from 2010). And don't know if it matters, but I did get both Quick Mode and Skip Mode. I haven't called tech support yet, but I will soon to at least report it.


----------



## JoeKustra

HarperVision said:


> Joel,
> 
> What resolution does your OD play in? Is it different than what your TiVo is putting out for its cable signals?
> 
> I say this because if they're different, then some TVs can have different memory settings per input AND per resolution. If it's detecting a different resolution, it may be calling up different picture setting memories for your XOD. Your first image looks like either it has a different black level set (limited at 16, or extended at 0) or brightness is set too high. May be worth looking into, or I'm totally off base.


Your not off base, just observant. Compare lapels. Notice the shirt is all white without creases. My gauge for proper brightness is black jacket lapels. Studio lighting is sometimes a factor.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> Your not off base, just observant. Compare lapels. Notice the shirt is all white without creases. My gauge for proper brightness is black jacket lapels. Studio lighting is sometimes a factor.


I was going to comment that in his second photo, the blacks look crushed (suit details aren't visible), like TiVo is outputting 0 level, but TV is set to limited (16). The first photo is washed out, so neither look correct.

My RGB range on my TV (Sony Bravia) is set to auto. There's no setting on TiVo, so I'm not sure what it's using. I know I used to have a crushed black issue on my PS3 until I set its output to limited.


----------



## tommage1

KingsFan6 said:


> Yes, joelsaks' images represents the same issue I'm getting. FWIW, I have a Samsung plasma PN50C550 (from 2010). And don't know if it matters, but I did get both Quick Mode and Skip Mode. I haven't called tech support yet, but I will soon to at least report it.


Here is all the info I have on my washed out Comcast OD issue. First it worked fine before some update (I assume the one that added fast watch and skip). I have tried through receiver and direct to TV, both are washed out. I also tried another TV, it is also washed out (main TV a Samsung 58" Plasma, the other a smaller LED). Cable card brand is Magnavox. The Roamio with the issue is a Roamio Plus. I have another Roamio HD that is being used for OTA so can't check any on demand. What is interesting is the software versions are SLIGHTLY different, the Roamio Plus is 20.5.6.RC14-USA-6-848, the Roamio HD is 20.5.6.RC14-USA-6-846 (ending in 846 for Roamio HD, 848 for Roamio Plus with the issue). Both have skip and fast mode. My neighbor purchased a Roamio HD within the last week and has received the Fall update. They get on demand (Motorola cable card), their on demand is fine (not washed out). They do not have skip or fast mode yet (wonder if it is coming or being held back because of issues). I will check their software release when I get a chance. Am curious what exact software release the other people with OD issues have?


----------



## HerronScott

Do you have any component cables around to see if the type of connection makes a difference?

Scott


----------



## tommage1

HerronScott said:


> Do you have any component cables around to see if the type of connection makes a difference?
> 
> Scott


Now that was a great idea. I hooked it up with component to the LED TV direct and no washout. Before doing it I set the TIVO to output all resolutions as the LED is 720P. But even better. I then went back to HDMI on my main TV and THERE IS NO WASHOUT. I have not messed with the output settings on the Tivo, left them as they were when the component cables were hooked up (there is no autodetect when using component, set them manually.) So MAYBE this will solve everyone's problem? I may change the Tivo output settings again to see what happens but for now am leaving as is


----------



## Jed1

HerronScott said:


> Do you have any component cables around to see if the type of connection makes a difference?
> 
> Scott


We must be working on the same wave length as I posted the same thing at the same time in another thread about no sound over HDMI.


----------



## HerronScott

tommage1 said:


> Now that was a great idea. I hooked it up with component to the LED TV direct and no washout. Before doing it I set the TIVO to output all resolutions as the LED is 720P. But even better. I then went back to HDMI on my main TV and THERE IS NO WASHOUT. I have not messed with the output settings on the Tivo, left them as they were when the component cables were hooked up (there is no autodetect when using component, set them manually.) So MAYBE this will solve everyone's problem? I may change the Tivo output settings again to see what happens but for now am leaving as is


Interesting. So what resolutions did you have enabled before?

Hopefully one of the other users that are seeing this can test as well.

Scott


----------



## Jed1

tommage1 said:


> Now that was a great idea. I hooked it up with component to the LED TV direct and no washout. Before doing it I set the TIVO to output all resolutions as the LED is 720P. But even better. I then went back to HDMI on my main TV and THERE IS NO WASHOUT. I have not messed with the output settings on the Tivo, left them as they were when the component cables were hooked up (there is no autodetect when using component, set them manually.) So MAYBE this will solve everyone's problem? I may change the Tivo output settings again to see what happens but for now am leaving as is


What did you have your output resolution set to before you changed it?
I always set mine to 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, and 1080p24 pass through.
This way it forces a new handshake when the resolution of the content changes.
Maybe this is why I only have an issue when I am turning my receiver on and the TiVo will still output 2 channel stereo. I just change the channel I am on it starts sending out DD. I have to do the same when I turn the receiver off as I get the helicopter noise in my TV speakers. Changing the channel forces the TiVo to send out 2 channel stereo.


----------



## tommage1

HerronScott said:


> Interesting. So what resolutions did you have enabled before?
> 
> Hopefully one of the other users that are seeing this can test as well.
> 
> Scott


Well normally I have it set to 1080p 60fps. When using auto detect it always sees 1080i even though my TV is 1080p. I THINK I had tested it with all resolutions but am not totally sure. So MAYBE if everyone just goes and checks off all resolutions it will solve the problem without hooking up the component. Or possibly hooking up the component where there is no auto detect "reset" something which solved the problem.


----------



## tommage1

What made it weird was the washed out picture was ONLY with On Demand. And the On Demand was fine before the update. So very strange, as I said I may mess with the resolutions again with HDMI hooked up (including auto detect which only checks off 1080i) but for now will leave as is since, well, it's working.......


----------



## tommage1

Ah, I couldn't resist. I went and changed the Tivo output to 1080p 60 fps only. Washout did not come back, picture still fine but no/broken sound. That was easily solved but turning the receiver off and on. By the way I have my receiver set to upscale everything to 1080p. I think when I had the Tivo checked off on all resolutions there was a delay when switching channels which have different resolutions, that is why I have the Tivo set to output one resolution only. So we shall see how it goes, for now all good.


----------



## HerronScott

tommage1 said:


> . I think when I had the Tivo checked off on all resolutions there was a delay when switching channels which have different resolutions, that is why I have the Tivo set to output one resolution only. So we shall see how it goes, for now all good.


Right, that's why I have mine set mine to 1080i output only (using component cables here as I have an older receiver that doesn't have HDMI).

Scott


----------



## joelsaks

Wow. Miss one day.



tommage1 said:


> Now that was a great idea. I hooked it up with component to the LED TV direct and no washout. Before doing it I set the TIVO to output all resolutions as the LED is 720P. But even better. I then went back to HDMI on my main TV and THERE IS NO WASHOUT. I have not messed with the output settings on the Tivo, left them as they were when the component cables were hooked up (there is no autodetect when using component, set them manually.) So MAYBE this will solve everyone's problem?


When I read this, I went immediately to my TiVo and changed the video output resolutions from 1080i (set via auto detect) to all (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p (60 fps), 1080p (pass-thru only)). Alas, this change didnt work for me. Just to make sure, I also tried the following: disconnected/reconnected the HDMI cable between TiVo and TV, restarted TiVo, unplugged/replugged TiVo, unplugged/replugged TV. No luck.

My Roamio Basic has one HDMI port and a single A/V port, which apparently can be used with a breakout cable for composite (not component) A/V. I have only an HDMI-to-HMDI cable, but if anyone thinks its worth a shot to try HDMI(TiVo)-to-component(TV) or A/V(TiVo)-to-composite(TV), Ill go buy the appropriate cables and give it a try.



HarperVision said:


> Joel,
> 
> What resolution does your OD play in? Is it different than what your TiVo is putting out for its cable signals?


I dont know the On Demand resolution, but I get the same washed out picture whether TiVo video output is set to 1080i or to all resolutions. Is there a way I can tell what resolution TiVo is outputting for On Demand?



tommage1 said:


> What made it weird was the washed out picture was ONLY with On Demand. And the On Demand was fine before the update.


Same here: Before the update, the On Demand picture was as good as Live TV and TiVo recordings. After the update, the washed out picture plagues only On Demand.


----------



## HarperVision

joelsaks said:


> ........... I don&#146;t know the On Demand resolution, but I get the same washed out picture whether TiVo video output is set to 1080i or to all resolutions. Is there a way I can tell what resolution TiVo is outputting for On Demand? ........


I would leave all the resolutions checked so you get native out of the TiVo and then connect it directly to the HDTV via HDMI and then start the XOD show that exhibits this and take note of the resolution that your tv reports it is. Be sure to also note the frame rate/refresh rate. i.e. - 1920x1080p 60Hz, etc. Then do the same for an HD cable channel that looks fine. See if they're different in ANY way, even just refresh rate, because that can be enough to trigger a new memory to kick in.

Just for shatz and giggles I would also turn off any HDMI cec/control that may be there and activated. Maybe it's telling the tv to go into some crazy mode like "bright sun" or something, or cranking up the backlighting.


----------



## gothaggis

after this update, i have severe 'lag' when using the 30 second skip button on my remote, or the 5 second rewind button. It used to be almost instant, and now the picture freezes for a few seconds (best way to describe it i guess). anyone else have this issue?


----------



## SolomonJ

gothaggis said:


> after this update, i have severe 'lag' when using the 30 second skip button on my remote, or the 5 second rewind button. It used to be almost instant, and now the picture freezes for a few seconds (best way to describe it i guess). anyone else have this issue?


I had that until I put it in standby, unplugged it, waited a minute, then plugged it back in... Hope that helps...


----------



## tommage1

joelsaks said:


> Wow. Miss one day.
> 
> My Roamio Basic has one HDMI port and a single A/V port, which apparently can be used with a breakout cable for composite (not component) A/V. I have only an HDMI-to-HMDI cable, but if anyone thinks its worth a shot to try HDMI(TiVo)-to-component(TV) or A/V(TiVo)-to-composite(TV), Ill go buy the appropriate cables and give it a try.
> 
> Hmm, I see, I just looked at my Roamio HD. Since just changing the resolutions did not solve the problem (as I mentioned I was pretty sure I had already tried that, also had tried different HDMI cables) perhaps it was actually changing the physical connection to component that solved the problem. As for buying another cable, maybe you have one sitting around, that type of cable comes with many cameras etc (mini plug to to RCA yellow/red/white or even mini to yellow video and red OR white audio, mono). You should only need the video (yellow) as when I hooked up the component cable I didn't even bother hooking up audio, just the red/green/blue video). Uncharted territory here since the problem is so "strange", I was pretty surprised when hooking up with component solved the washout, even more surprised when after doing that and going back to HDMI the problem did not come back.


----------



## tommage1

My guess is at this point is actually physically changing the output type/cable is what solved my problem. Switching TVs, HDMI cables, resets etc don't seem to do anything, I'm guessing the Tivo still has memory that HDMI cable is hooked up. If true, just plugging in any compatible AV cable could solve the problem. The Tivo will see a different type of output cable and do whatever it does when that happens. Just make sure the cable you plug into the AV outlet is compatible, I DOUBT you need the Tivo brand, probably expensive, it is most likely just a generic mini plug to RCA type (but probably needs video/yellow minimum).


----------



## st_nick

gothaggis said:


> after this update, i have severe 'lag' when using the 30 second skip button on my remote, or the 5 second rewind button. It used to be almost instant, and now the picture freezes for a few seconds (best way to describe it i guess). anyone else have this issue?


Are you connected through an Xbox One? That is a known issue at this time, if you have Dolby Digital enabled. Fast forward and resume will also be laggy.


----------



## HarperVision

tommage1 said:


> My guess is at this point is actually physically changing the output type/cable is what solved my problem. Switching TVs, HDMI cables, resets etc don't seem to do anything, I'm guessing the Tivo still has memory that HDMI cable is hooked up. If true, just plugging in any compatible AV cable could solve the problem. The Tivo will see a different type of output cable and do whatever it does when that happens. Just make sure the cable you plug into the AV outlet is compatible, I DOUBT you need the Tivo brand, probably expensive, it is most likely just a generic mini plug to RCA type (but probably needs video/yellow minimum).


TiVo uses a proprietary pinout for its AV and Component minijack ports. Most normal cables don't work with tivos unless you play with the arrangement of the rca plugs, i.e. - plug yellow into red or white, red into yellow or white, etc. Until you find the right combination.


----------



## Jed1

joelsaks said:


> Wow. Miss one day&#8230;.
> 
> When I read this, I went immediately to my TiVo and changed the video output resolutions from 1080i (set via auto detect) to all (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p (60 fps), 1080p (pass-thru only)). Alas, this change didn't work for me. Just to make sure, I also tried the following: disconnected/reconnected the HDMI cable between TiVo and TV, restarted TiVo, unplugged/replugged TiVo, unplugged/replugged TV. No luck.
> 
> My Roamio Basic has one HDMI port and a single "A/V" port, which apparently can be used with a breakout cable for composite (not component) A/V. I have only an HDMI-to-HMDI cable, but if anyone thinks it's worth a shot to try HDMI(TiVo)-to-component(TV) or A/V(TiVo)-to-composite(TV), I'll go buy the appropriate cables and give it a try.
> 
> I don't know the On Demand resolution, but I get the same washed out picture whether TiVo video output is set to 1080i or to all resolutions. Is there a way I can tell what resolution TiVo is outputting for On Demand?
> 
> Same here: Before the update, the On Demand picture was as good as Live TV and TiVo recordings. After the update, the washed out picture plagues only On Demand.





tommage1 said:


> Hmm, I see, I just looked at my Roamio HD. Since just changing the resolutions did not solve the problem (as I mentioned I was pretty sure I had already tried that, also had tried different HDMI cables) perhaps it was actually changing the physical connection to component that solved the problem. As for buying another cable, maybe you have one sitting around, that type of cable comes with many cameras etc (mini plug to to RCA yellow/red/white or even mini to yellow video and red OR white audio, mono). You should only need the video (yellow) as when I hooked up the component cable I didn't even bother hooking up audio, just the red/green/blue video). Uncharted territory here since the problem is so "strange", I was pretty surprised when hooking up with component solved the washout, even more surprised when after doing that and going back to HDMI the problem did not come back.


If you are using HDMI then *DO NOT* use 1080p60. Just try it with 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080i. Leave 1080p24 unchecked until you see if your problem goes away. If you have 1080p60 checked with the all the other resolutions, the TiVo will default to 1080p60 and ignore the other settings.
If the problem goes away then add in 1080p24 and see if the problem returns.


----------



## KingsFan6

This is great. Good ideas to try. However, unfortunately, I have a Roamio basic, so there's no component output. I could try the thing with A/V breakout to RCA composite, but I'd need to get the breakout.

Yesterday, I fiddled around with the output resolutions. The super weird thing I noticed is the output coming out of the box is not what's expected. I could have sworn that the output of OD content does differ based on content (e.g., ABC is 720p, NBC is 1080i). When I have the box set to native (all resolutions checked), the OD content id outputting to my TV at whatever the most recently-viewed cable channel resolution is, regardless of the program provider. So, say if I watch ESPN (720p), then switch to OD. Whether I watch NBC or ABC, the output will be 720p. Even SD programs come out at 720p. But then if I switch back to cable and tune into a 1080i channel, when I go back to OD, all programs will be 1080i. Very weird, isn't it? Maybe I should try to see if I get the same strange behavior if I have the HDMI go direct to the TV.

When I set to a single output resolution (e.g., 1080i with nothing else checked), all OD programs output at that resolution, so that's expected.

Even with the fiddling of output resolutions (tried single formats and different combinations of multiple formats), the washout doesn't go away.

Looks like my best bets currently are either:
1) Get the A/V breakout thing (from Tivo?) and hook up composite cables to see if the problem goes away like it did for Tommage, though he has a higher model Roamio with component output.
2) Wait for Tivo to fix the bug (if they even get around to it).


----------



## HarperVision

KingsFan6 said:


> This is great. Good ideas to try. However, unfortunately, I have a Roamio basic, so there's no component output. I could try the thing with A/V breakout to RCA composite, but I'd need to get the breakout.
> 
> Yesterday, I fiddled around with the output resolutions. The super weird thing I noticed is the output coming out of the box is not what's expected. I could have sworn that the output of OD content does differ based on content (e.g., ABC is 720p, NBC is 1080i). When I have the box set to native (all resolutions checked), the OD content id outputting to my TV at whatever the most recently-viewed cable channel resolution is, regardless of the program provider. So, say if I watch ESPN (720p), then switch to OD. Whether I watch NBC or ABC, the output will be 720p. Even SD programs come out at 720p. But then if I switch back to cable and tune into a 1080i channel, when I go back to OD, all programs will be 1080i. Very weird, isn't it? * Maybe I should try to see if I get the same strange behavior if I have the HDMI go direct to the TV.*
> 
> When I set to a single output resolution (e.g., 1080i with nothing else checked), all OD programs output at that resolution, so that's expected.
> 
> Even with the fiddling of output resolutions (tried single formats and different combinations of multiple formats), the washout doesn't go away.
> 
> Looks like my best bets currently are either:
> 1) Get the A/V breakout thing (from Tivo?) and hook up composite cables to see if the problem goes away like it did for Tommage, though he has a higher model Roamio with component output.
> 2) Wait for Tivo to fix the bug (if they even get around to it).


Yes, that's very strange. I agree you should try direct to TV.


----------



## KingsFan6

Yep, same thing happens after connecting HDMI directly to the TV. The box seems to output all OD content at the most recently used resolution from cable. Also, the picture washout is still there. I'm guessing the two issues are connected, and I wonder if any of the other small handful of folks who have the washout issue experience the same thing with OD resolution.

I'd also like to hear whether any of the other few folks out there can verify Tommage's solution of hooking up component cables (or even composite in the case of the base Roamio) fixing the washout issue.


----------



## morac

I have mine output resolution set to only 1080p and 1080/24p. Try that.


----------



## tommage1

I'd also like to hear whether any of the other few folks out there can verify Tommage's solution of hooking up component cables (or even composite in the case of the base Roamio) fixing the washout issue."

Basically I think what worked for me worked because it "reset" something on the Tivo when a different type of cable was hooked up. So maybe just plug any AV cable that fits into the AV hole on the base Roamio. Would be nice if it is able to output video to your TV so you can actually see if it worked but that may not be necessary, just getting the Tivo to see a different type cable and reset itself may do it. Of course the Tivo will have to be powered on while the new cable is hooked up so it "sees" it. Then just disconnect the new cable, go back to HDMI and see if it worked. Just guessing of course but after trying EVERYTHING else with settings, resets etc this may be what actually solved the problem. On base Roamio the AV output hole is just a mini plug I believe.


----------



## KingsFan6

morac said:


> I have mine output resolution set to only 1080p and 1080/24p. Try that.


I tried that already. As long as I select a single resolution, all OD content outputs to that resolution, as I'd expect. The problem is when check marking multiple (in my case, I select all because I prefer native), I get some abnormal behavior instead of native.


----------



## morac

KingsFan6 said:


> I tried that already. As long as I select a single resolution, all OD content outputs to that resolution, as I'd expect. The problem is when check marking multiple (in my case, I select all because I prefer native), I get some abnormal behavior instead of native.


Is it washed out when you select a single resolution?


----------



## KingsFan6

morac said:


> Is it washed out when you select a single resolution?


Yes


----------



## joelsaks

tommage1 said:


> I'd also like to hear whether any of the other few folks out there can verify Tommage's solution of hooking up component cables (or even composite in the case of the base Roamio) fixing the washout issue."
> 
> Basically I think what worked for me worked because it "reset" something on the Tivo when a different type of cable was hooked up.


My TiVo Roamio Basic is normally connected directly to a Samsung PN51F5350 plasma TV via HDMI.

I found an AV-to-composite breakout cable, so (per tommage1) I replaced the HDMI connection with the breakout cable. Even with this setup, On Demand was washed out. Rats. When I switched back to HDMI, the On Demand washout persisted. Double rats. Apparently, I didnt get the reset that tommage1 hypothesizes.



KingsFan6 said:


> Yesterday, I fiddled around with the output resolutions.


I also tested my HDMI connection with various TiVo video output settings.

Auto detect sets TiVo video output to 1080i. In this mode, my TV displays 1920x1080/60i for all HD and SD content via Live TV, TiVo recordings, TiVo menus, and On Demand.

If I manually set TiVo video output to all modes (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p (60 fps), 1080p (pass-thru only)), my TV displays as follows:

1.	HD content via Live TV and TiVo recordings displays as 1920x1080/60i.
2.	SD content via Live TV and TiVo recordings displays as 720x480/60i.
3.	If HD content is displayed on Live TV when I press the TiVo menu button, then TiVo menus, On Demand menus, and HD and SD content via On Demand display as 1920x1080/60i.
4.	If SD content is displayed on Live TV when I press the TiVo menu button, then TiVo menus, On Demand menus, and HD and SD content via On Demand display as 1280x720/60p.

If I manually set TiVo video output to all except 1080p modes (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i--as suggested by Jed1), my TV displays the same as 1  4 above.

The kicker: In all of the above scenarios, On Demand content steadfastly remains washed out.


----------



## tommage1

joelsaks said:


> My TiVo Roamio Basic is normally connected directly to a Samsung PN51F5350 plasma TV via HDMI.
> 
> I found an AV-to-composite breakout cable, so (per tommage1) I replaced the HDMI connection with the breakout cable. Even with this setup, On Demand was washed out. Rats. When I switched back to HDMI, the On Demand washout persisted. Double rats. Apparently, I didnt get the reset that tommage1 hypothesizes.
> 
> That is unfortunate and makes me wonder what actually fixed mine then. Here are the steps I used again just in case you want to try the breakout cable again (though I used component since my Tivo is a Roamio Plus)
> 
> Normally my Tivo runs through a receiver with output setting on the Tivo at 1080p 60FPS only. Goes to a Samsung Plasma. I was going to hook it up direct to a 720p 32" LED for the test. So before switching the cables I set the output resolutions on the Tivo to 480i/p and 720p only I believe since I did not want it to output a resolution greater than the LED is rated. Disconnected HDMI, hooked up component, then hooked it up to the LED TV directly (can't remember if I hooked up the cable to the TV first then the Tivo or visa versa if it matters). Don't remember if I powered down the Tivo when switching the cables. It then worked with no washout. I looked at the output settings for the Tivo, only thing I noticed different is there was no "auto" setting for a component hookup, had to check/test resolutions manually. Since no washout I decided to go back to the receiver/HDMI/Samsung Plasma and see what happened. Did not change any output settings on the Tivo. Amazingly enough there was no washout. I could not resist, I went in and changed the Tivo output setting to 1080p 60fps only again (my normal setting). And it was fine, no washout. So I'm pretty much stumped why it did not work for you, and why it did work for me..........
> 
> One final note, I mentioned my neighbor had bought a base Roamio a couple weeks ago. They had received the fall update and had no on demand washout. However they had not received the skip/fast modes yet. Yesterday I noticed they have received the skip/fast mode. I did not think of checking their on demand to see if they "acquired" the washout along with the skip/fast. I will do that next time I visit. Hopefully for their sake they did not but if they did it would narrow down what caused it, also I could check if switching cables would help.
> 
> Wonder if partially a TV issue as you and I both have Samsung Plasma. Though I had tested it hooking direct to the LED TV with HDMI before trying the component, it was washed out on the LED too..............


----------



## tommage1

The lunacy continues. I went to watch an on demand show today and the washout was back. Did my procedure again, component to LED TV, still washed out. I then tried one more thing. I used the "test format" option on the Tivo for video out. It shows a screen for each resolution and you hit the "thumbs up" button if you can see a picture. I could see all screens so I thumbs upped each (even the 1080ps on the 720p LED). And guess what, the washout is gone again. So maybe the cables etc have nothing to do with it. I am going to hookup the plasma again, hopefully all ok. If this happens again I guess I will just try the "test formats" thing and see if it works. Boggles my mind.


----------



## tommage1

Yes, the Tivo/plasma/receiver/HDMI is working again (no washout). I changed it back to 1080p 60fps again too. Sooooooo, my advice at this point is just go to Tivo video settings, run the "test formats", if you see picture click the thumbs up for each, then check your on demand. None of this makes any sense to me so good luck, at least mine is working again if only temporarily.


----------



## HarperVision

Sounds like an EDID issue to me.


----------



## KingsFan6

tommage1 said:


> Yes, the Tivo/plasma/receiver/HDMI is working again (no washout). I changed it back to 1080p 60fps again too. Sooooooo, my advice at this point is just go to Tivo video settings, run the "test formats", if you see picture click the thumbs up for each, then check your on demand. None of this makes any sense to me so good luck, at least mine is working again if only temporarily.


Sure does boggle the mind. Tinkering around works for you, but not for me. I've done the "test formats" already but no luck. I also have a Samsung plasma. FWIW, I have a Motorola CableCard. There's a setting that unpairs the CableCard, so I wonder if re-pairing it will do the trick, but I would hate to have to have to go through that process again.


----------



## KingsFan6

I also tried a different HDMI cable last night, both through the AV and direct to TV. Did both with the box powered down. No luck whatsoever. Also connected an audio cable to the AV jack (don't have a real breakout composite cable lying around), but that didn't appear to "reset" anything. Washout is still there.


----------



## HarperVision

Have you tried running the HDMI through a splitter/DA? Some of these strip out hdcp and fix EDID.


----------



## jonw747

Or just adjust the color space of the TV/AVR directly? 

I really wish the TiVo had an option to just select the color space like most devices have buried somewhere.


----------



## joelsaks

tommage1 said:


> Sooooooo, my advice at this point is just go to Tivo video settings, run the "test formats", if you see picture click the thumbs up for each, then check your on demand. None of this makes any sense to me so good luck, at least mine is working again if only temporarily.


I envy even your limited success. Ive already run test formats many times with no change to On Demand, but Im game to try again. I hope to carve out time this weekend to experiment further.

Thanks again for everyones suggestions.


----------



## Nickipedia

For an easy way to see the output status of the TiVo (and the tuners) try this:

-Start playback on any recorded show
-Press SELECT PLAY SELECT INSTANT-REPLAY SELECT

This will bring up a status display 









Press Live TV to return to live mode.

Repeat the steps above to turn this message off.

>> Use SELECT PLAY SELECT 9 SELECT for an on screen clock


----------



## tommage1

Just FYI I checked my neighbors new Roamio Basic. Has fall update and gets the skip/fast. No washout issues. Roamio basic through HDMI direct to a Sony LED. Same Motorola cable card and Comcast area as me.

As for me for now the OD is ok. I have switched a few settings on my equipment> The Tivo I now have set to output 1080i and 1080p pass through only. My receiver used to be set to 1080p output, I now have it set to "auto". The receiver must sense the TV is 1080p as all my HDMI devices hooked up show 1080p when I check the info screen on the TV. So I guess with these settings the Tivo in question outputs everything in 1080i unless it's an actual 1080p program, the receiver on auto output upconverts everything going through HDMI to 1080p. If anything changes or I figure anything out I'll post it, maybe it is the EDID issue another poster mentioned, strange out of four people having this problem at least two of us have Samsung Plasmas (mine is about 5 years old).


----------



## JoeKustra

tommage1 said:


> Just FYI I checked my neighbors new Roamio Basic. Has fall update and gets the skip/fast. No washout issues. Roamio basic through HDMI direct to a Sony LED. Same Motorola cable card and Comcast area as me.
> 
> As for me for now the OD is ok. I have switched a few settings on my equipment> The Tivo I now have set to output 1080i and 1080p pass through only. My receiver used to be set to 1080p output, I now have it set to "auto". The receiver must sense the TV is 1080p as all my HDMI devices hooked up show 1080p when I check the info screen on the TV. So I guess with these settings the Tivo in question outputs everything in 1080i unless it's an actual 1080p program, the receiver on auto output upconverts everything going through HDMI to 1080p. If anything changes or I figure anything out I'll post it, maybe it is the EDID issue another poster mentioned, strange out of four people having this problem at least two of us have Samsung Plasmas (mine is about 5 years old).


Very interesting. If you want to view 1080/p24 content, Amazon trailers are free to watch and you can get a good picture quickly. I use Fury since it has a lot of outdoor scenes. It also sends DD+.


----------



## hytekjosh

In addition to Netflix reboots, I've noticed all my units on this release have an additional Netflix issue where the first few seconds of sound does not play.


----------



## ShoutingMan

After the update, the Skip to End button now behaves as 30-second skip on push, and Skip to End on push-and-hold. I'm undecided if I like this; is there an option to revert to the prior functionality?


----------



## mrizzo80

ShoutingMan said:


> After the update, the Skip to End button now behaves as 30-second skip on push, and Skip to End on push-and-hold. I'm undecided if I like this; is there an option to revert to the prior functionality?


Press and hold is nice to get to the beginning/end of the buffer. I will definitely use this; thanks for sharing.

The only "skip to end" functionality I've ever known is to begin fast-forwarding and then hit the Advance button to skip-to-tick (as many times as it takes to get to the end.)


----------



## ShoutingMan

mrizzo80 said:


> Press and hold is nice to get to the beginning/end of the buffer. I will definitely use this; thanks for sharing.
> 
> The only "skip to end" functionality I've ever known is to begin fast-forwarding and then hit the Advance button to skip-to-tick (as many times as it takes to get to the end.)


Prior to this update, for the past almost ten years, the ->| button jumped to the end of the current recording. 30 second skip was only available if the owner first did a button sequence to enable it the first time.

This is all in addition to the jump-to-15-min-ticks you mention; also a handy feature.


----------



## humbb

ShoutingMan said:


> After the update, the Skip to End button now behaves as 30-second skip on push, and Skip to End on push-and-hold. I'm undecided if I like this; is there an option to revert to the prior functionality?


Yes, there are options (at least on the Roamio) to control the behavior of both the Advance and Replay buttons:
Settings>Remote,CC, & Devices>Remote Control Setup>Part 4: ADVANCE and REPLAY buttons

I believe if you select "ADVANCE skips to tick" you will get the functionality that you are looking for (see the result in the legend above as you highlight each choice).

Hope this helps.


----------



## hooper

Holy **** netflix reboots are crazy. Just nuts the quality control at Tivo. I even get them using the exit application button in the netflix ui. 

I have also been getting tiling on the main unit and minis that go away after a reboot of the roamio. Never seen it before this release.

I am about ready to call it quits.


----------



## ej42137

hooper said:


> Holy **** netflix reboots are crazy. Just nuts the quality control at Tivo. I even get them using the exit application button in the netflix ui.
> 
> I have also been getting tiling on the main unit and minis that go away after a reboot of the roamio. Never seen it before this release.
> 
> I am about ready to call it quits.


It seems to have been fixed; yesterday it was crashing every time I left Netflix using the TiVo button, today it doesn't fail. Since I have no new TiVo release since I noticed this problem (20.5.6.RC14 & 20.5.6.RC21 on two different Roamios) I presume this was a problem in the app Netflix wrote. Supporting this theory, it took much longer to start Netflix the first time (only) I loaded it today, which would suggest it was loading a new version of the app.

Were you going to quit Netflix or TiVo? (JK)


----------



## HarperVision

hooper said:


> Holy **** netflix reboots are crazy. Just nuts the quality control at Tivo. I even get them using the exit application button in the netflix ui. I have also been getting tiling on the main unit and minis that go away after a reboot of the roamio. Never seen it before this release. I am about ready to call it quits.


I think I recall reading that something with the cablecard can cause this tiling in your signal. You may want to check into it and possibly get a new card or have them at least send a hit and reauthorization signal.


----------



## slowbiscuit

hooper said:


> Holy **** netflix reboots are crazy. Just nuts the quality control at Tivo. I even get them using the exit application button in the netflix ui.
> 
> I have also been getting tiling on the main unit and minis that go away after a reboot of the roamio. Never seen it before this release.
> 
> I am about ready to call it quits.


The really insane part about this is that a third-party *app* can crash a Linux-based system. Way to go Tivo!


----------



## TivoJD

CoxInPHX said:


> Has anyone else experienced a very loud burst of static, and then the TiVo sounds are gone. Has happened on Roamio, Minis, and Bolt.
> 
> I need to put the unit in Standby in order to get the TiVo sounds back.
> 
> This QuickMode update has really messed up the sound on my units.
> Note: All my units are HDMI direct to TV - TV optical out to old AVR
> Before 20.5.6, I kept the volume of the AVR at 30 now the volume needs to be dropped to 24-25 for the same audio level.


I've been having the same issue with the loud static and no TiVo sounds for a bit now, glad I saw this, I have been rebooting, good to know I can just go to standby to resolve.


----------



## Chuck_IV

slowbiscuit said:


> The really insane part about this is that a third-party *app* can crash a Linux-based system. Way to go Tivo!


The MLB app has been rebooting the Tivo for, from what I have read, a couple seasons (years) now.


----------



## Madsamm

I believe I have found a fix for the Comcast "washed out" issue. In my video settings, I changed the letterbox "bars" color from gray to black. As soon as I did that, there was no more washed out picture when watching on demand.

I tried all the other suggestions on the forum and nothing worked. Hopefully this will work for others.


----------



## HarperVision

Madsamm said:


> I believe I have found a fix for the Comcast "washed out" issue. In my video settings, I changed the letterbox "bars" color from gray to black. As soon as I did that, there was no more washed out picture when watching on demand. I tried all the other suggestions on the forum and nothing worked. Hopefully this will work for others.


Wow that would be a major bug if that's the case. I would report it to TiVo so they can research it.


----------



## Chuck_IV

Looks like there is an update, as I did a restart and it is installing and update. I was on RC14. Someone in the other section mentioned they went to RC21. Wonder what the changes are.

**EDIT**
Yes, RC21. Lost all my channel logos in the guide again. Last time it updated, it took a couple hrs before they came back so we shall see.

**EDIT 2**

Logos in guide are back. Only took 5 minutes this time.


----------



## morac

So I upgraded from 20.5.6.RC14 to 20.5.6.RC21 today. Any idea what the differences are?


----------



## tenthplanet

morac said:


> So I upgraded from 20.5.6.RC14 to 20.5.6.RC21 today. Any idea what the differences are?


 Don't know, my Premiere updated but no messages came with it. I thought I had the most current updates already.  Hmmm


----------



## joelsaks

Madsamm said:


> I believe I have found a fix for the Comcast "washed out" issue. In my video settings, I changed the letterbox "bars" color from gray to black. As soon as I did that, there was no more washed out picture when watching on demand.


This workaround works for me as well. Thanks!

I called TiVo support to explain this workaround and to see if they could replicate the washout results by setting the letterbox color to gray. Alas, they couldnt replicate the problem.

However, the TiVo rep told me that they have what they call an Open Trend on the washout issue, which is some kind of escalation that has the attention of the support supervisors. Three users (not including me) who have reported this problem are associated with this open trend.

The rep did not add me to the open trend because he determined that I have an incorrect cable card setting: The cable card Auth value should be S, but mine is FWK. I have to work with Comcast to correct this issue and then check to see if I still have the washout issue before TiVo support will add me as a user on the open trend.

In the meantime, I urge anyone who hasnt yet called TiVo support about the washout issue to please do so and get added to the open trend. The more users on this open trend, the more likely the problem will get attention (I hope).

Also, Im curious to know if anyone else with the washout issue has the cable card Auth value of FWK. You can check this on the Conditional Access screen via the menu sequence: TiVo Menu  Settings & Messages  Settings  Remote, CableCARD, & Devices  CableCARD Decoder  CableCARD Options (for Installers)  CableCARD Menu  Conditional Access.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## KingsFan6

joelsaks said:


> This workaround works for me as well. Thanks!
> 
> I called TiVo support to explain this workaround and to see if they could replicate the washout results by setting the letterbox color to gray. Alas, they couldnt replicate the problem.
> 
> However, the TiVo rep told me that they have what they call an Open Trend on the washout issue, which is some kind of escalation that has the attention of the support supervisors. Three users (not including me) who have reported this problem are associated with this open trend.
> 
> The rep did not add me to the open trend because he determined that I have an incorrect cable card setting: The cable card Auth value should be S, but mine is FWK. I have to work with Comcast to correct this issue and then check to see if I still have the washout issue before TiVo support will add me as a user on the open trend.
> 
> In the meantime, I urge anyone who hasnt yet called TiVo support about the washout issue to please do so and get added to the open trend. The more users on this open trend, the more likely the problem will get attention (I hope).
> 
> Also, Im curious to know if anyone else with the washout issue has the cable card Auth value of FWK. You can check this on the Conditional Access screen via the menu sequence: TiVo Menu  Settings & Messages  Settings  Remote, CableCARD, & Devices  CableCARD Decoder  CableCARD Options (for Installers)  CableCARD Menu  Conditional Access.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help.


The workaround worked for me as well. I'm guessing the vast majority of folks never bothered changing from the default black bars, so they never noticed the wash out. Despite the wash out now gone (though still, it's a bug that should be fixed), I still have the issue with the output resolution of OD content.

I also have the CableCard auth value of "FWK", but it's just for ActivePrg 0. ActivePrg 1, 2, and 3 have "S".


----------



## foghorn2

I have 21 now too, the 14 worked fine on all my Tivos, will report if this broke anything for me.

So far so good.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

morac said:


> So I upgraded from 20.5.6.RC14 to 20.5.6.RC21 today. Any idea what the differences are?


I am not sure except now the logos in the guide are closer to the channel numbers than they were before. It's like that in the mini guide too, almost like the logos are glued to the numbers, it wasn't like that before.


----------



## lessd

joelsaks said:


> The rep did not add me to the open trend because he determined that I have an incorrect cable card setting: The cable card Auth value should be S, but mine is FWK. I have to work with Comcast to correct this issue and then check to see if I still have the washout issue before TiVo support will add me as a user on the open trend.


Some of my channels have* FWK*, some have *S*, my card is Moto on Comcast, never was any problem that I could see, the same ch. have FWK on all three of my Roamios, so I don't think all three cable cards have incorrect settings.


----------



## joelsaks

joelsaks said:


> The cable card Auth value should be S, but mine is FWK. I have to work with Comcast to correct this issue and then check to see if I still have the washout issue before TiVo support will add me as a user on the open trend.


After working with Comcast and with some fiddling of my own, I got my cable card settings to be acceptable to TiVo andmore importantlygot my name added to the Open Trend for the On Demand washed out picture. According to the rep I spoke with, there are now 40 cases associated with this open trend (the three users I had mentioned in my previous post were apparently for this week only). So, not only do we seem to have a workaround, but we also seem to have TiVo supports attention on this issue.



KingsFan6 said:


> I also have the CableCard auth value of "FWK", but it's just for ActivePrg 0. ActivePrg 1, 2, and 3 have "S".





lessd said:


> Some of my channels have* FWK*, some have *S*, my card is Moto on Comcast, never was any problem that I could see, the same ch. have FWK on all three of my Roamios, so I don't think all three cable cards have incorrect settings.


More than one TiVo support rep has indicated that Auth is one of three critical diagnostics on the Conditional Access screen (the others are Con and Val) that TiVo support uses to troubleshoot cable card issues. Yet, my Auth values seem to change depending on what channels each tuner is on: If I tune all four tuners to basic cable channels, Auth is FWK for ActivePrg 0, 1, 2, and 3; if I tune all four tuners to premium channels (HBO and Starz, for instance), Auth is S for ActivePrg 0, 1, 2, and 3.

It seems to me that the requirement that Auth should be S across the board is a red herring with respect to the On Demand washed out picture problem.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> So I upgraded from 20.5.6.RC14 to 20.5.6.RC21 today. Any idea what the differences are?


no, and since the welcome message for rc21 was identical to rc14, we might never find out officially - i suspect bug fixes only, no feature changes.


----------



## Chuck_IV

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I am not sure except now the logos in the guide are closer to the channel numbers than they were before. It's like that in the mini guide too, almost like the logos are glued to the numbers, it wasn't like that before.


It looks like the logos are now left justified within its space vs centered as I think they were before.

Except, they missed a few as I still see some (FX, FYI) that are centered.


----------



## jlanzy

Has SkipMode been released beyond Chicago and San Francisco? If not, is there a geographic release date for 2016?


----------



## hytekjosh

Just got RC21. Wish I knew what it fixed/enabled. Been having a ton of reboots I never encountered before in the prior RC.


----------



## steff3

I received an email regarding this in beta. I assume it was because of an on going issue I had emailed them about. This was what was said in the email regarding rc21...."The software version that should fix the issues with audio loss, black screen, signal lock and Netflix UI issue that you&#8217;ve been experiencing since the last software release...."


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Chuck_IV said:


> It looks like the logos are now left justified within its space vs centered as I think they were before.
> 
> Except, they missed a few as I still see some (FX, FYI) that are centered.


Yes, it makes it look worse to me.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

jlanzy said:


> Has SkipMode been released beyond Chicago and San Francisco? If not, is there a geographic release date for 2016?


No date set, just speculation.


----------



## KingsFan6

I still have RC14, but my channel logos became left-justified at least two to three days ago . A few here and there are still centered.


----------



## c133roamioerrors

SF area and still don't have skip.


----------



## ericr74

RC21 is causing audio dropout issues for me. The main channel dropout lasts for a long time (20-30 minutes sometimes). My priority list upgrade in December did not have this problem.


----------



## morac

I haven't seen any audio dropouts under RC21 or the previous release, but I'm still seeing the issue where programs that have 5.1 Dolby Digital audio are being output as PCM stereo when I turn on my TV, despite the Dolby option being selected in the audio settings.

Doing an instant replay fixes this. I think it's related to the new Quick Mode feature which always outputs PCM when enabled. I think the software is getting confused and thinks Quick Mode is on when it isn't.


----------



## JoeKustra

KingsFan6 said:


> I still have RC14, but my channel logos became left-justified at least two to three days ago . A few here and there are still centered.


With two base Roamios, one on RC14, one on RC21, all logos and channel/network call letters are left justified.


----------



## steinbch

According to this post on Slickdeals, it sounds like the next software release is in testing and is bringing some good updates...

http://slickdeals.net/forums/showpost.php?p=81358493&postcount=214


----------



## atmuscarella

steinbch said:


> According to this post on Slickdeals, it sounds like the next software release is in testing and is bringing some good updates...
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/forums/showpost.php?p=81358493&postcount=214


I am pretty sure TiVo is nearly always testing their next software release. As too if any release brings "good" updates or not I guess that depends on each individuals view for what ever update it brings. Recently I consider it a win if TiVo software releases fix more bugs than they cause.


----------



## Chuck_IV

JoeKustra said:


> With two base Roamios, one on RC14, one on RC21, all logos and channel/network call letters are left justified.


Almost all are left justified. When I look through the list, it looks like they missed a few like FX and FYI. They are still centered.


----------



## JoeKustra

Chuck_IV said:


> Almost all are left justified. When I look through the list, it looks like they missed a few like FX and FYI. They are sill centered.


I didn't check all channels.
SD: Fox Sports
Root Sports
Hallmark
Discovery
FXX
diy
Fox Sports 2
TMC
StarzHD
ENLUSA
HD:FS1HD
Root Sports
Golf Channel
FXX
Velocity
AXSTV
fyi
FS2HD

That's my centered logo list out of 460 channels.


----------



## randian

Chuck_IV said:


> Almost all are left justified. When I look through the list, it looks like they missed a few like FX and FYI. They are still centered.


One wonders why the code was written such that each logo is individually tagged with a "center" attribute.


----------



## wtkflhn

steinbch said:


> According to this post on Slickdeals, it sounds like the next software release is in testing and is bringing some good updates...
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/forums/showpost.php?p=81358493&postcount=214


 When I was a beta tester for TIVO, we were told to NEVER say anything about what we were testing, certainly not in an open forum. And NOT using an identifiable handle. It would get you kicked out of the program.


----------



## hytekjosh

wtkflhn said:


> When I was a beta tester for TIVO, we were told to NEVER say anything about what we were testing, certainly not in an open forum. And NOT using an identifiable handle. It would get you kicked out of the program.


I don't think the person revealed much of anything..


----------



## mattack

HarperVision said:


> Wow that would be a major bug if that's the case. I would report it to TiVo so they can research it.


Is that really a Tivo issue?

This sounds like the general issue that I originally thought was inherent to only NTSC, but still see from digital content -- some areas of the screen can affect brightness of other areas of the screen.. and no, I don't mean backlighting, or energy saving settings..


----------



## Chuck_IV

randian said:


> One wonders why the code was written such that each logo is individually tagged with a "center" attribute.


I'm wondering why they left justified them at all. I do NOT like it this way at all. Some of these logos are really small and when they are all left justified, the listing looks like [email protected]

I'd much rather have them back to centered.


----------



## tivonaute

TiVoMargret said:


> - fixed some YouTube playback performance issues


This is pretty vague and somewhat inaccurate. One of the fixes is the ability to play live streams. I do not believe this falls in the playback performance category.


----------



## joelsaks

mattack said:


> Is that really a Tivo issue?
> 
> This sounds like the general issue that I originally thought was inherent to only NTSC, but still see from digital content -- some areas of the screen can affect brightness of other areas of the screen.. and no, I don't mean backlighting, or energy saving settings..


If I understand correctly, youre suggesting that gray letterbox bars might affect the brightness of other parts of the screen differently from black letterbox bars. However, Im not sure that explains my observations of the washed out picture problem, namely:

1.	I had used my Roamio from 02/2014 to early 12/2015 without ever seeing this issue.
2.	I first noticed a washed out picture in On Demand on 12/10/2015, plus or minus a day. The only change Im aware of to my TV/TiVo setup since the last time On Demand had worked fine was the installation of the TiVo Fall 2015 update (20.5.6) on 12/09/2015.
3.	The washed out picture appears for all content (HD and SD, letterboxed or not) in On Demand and only On Demand. Live TV and TiVo recordings are not affected.
4.	Other users on this forum have reported this problem and (according to the TiVo rep I spoke to last week) forty or so TiVo support cases have been opened for this issue in the last few weeks.
5.	The workaround for the problem is to change a TiVo setting (set Letterbox Color to black instead of gray). This alleviates the problem for all On Demand content, even content thats not letterboxed.

If Ive misunderstood what you meant, please let me know.


----------



## samccfl99

steinbch said:


> According to this post on Slickdeals, it sounds like the next software release is in testing and is bringing some good updates...
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/forums/showpost.php?p=81358493&postcount=214


I wonder what _AMAZING_ things the person who posted that is referring to*???* I repeat...

_THRILLING_ is a word that TiVo knows nothing about (oh, maybe I will give them OnePass and QuickMode... , plus taking several years to take a stab at fixing the audio delay in and out of Tivo Central). 2016 Spring, Summer or Fall/Winter update??? LOLOL


----------



## toricred

Is RC21 supposed to be out to everyone now? I'm stuck on RC14 and I can't figure out how to get RC21 to download.


----------



## atmuscarella

toricred said:


> Is RC21 supposed to be out to everyone now? I'm stuck on RC14 and I can't figure out how to get RC21 to download.


Usually TiVo roles updates out to everyone, but they have had so many issues with the last major update I am uncertain where they are at. I know my Premiere is still on RC14 also. In any event unless you are having some issue that you expect RC21 to fix I wouldn't worry about it. The next major release is likely to be here in the next month or 2 anyway.


----------



## JoeKustra

toricred said:


> Is RC21 supposed to be out to everyone now? I'm stuck on RC14 and I can't figure out how to get RC21 to download.


Only TiVo boxes on the priority list managed to get RC21. I have it on a Roamio and Premiere. But a Roamio and Premiere not on the list do not have it.


----------



## toricred

I am having problems with intermittent audio dropouts and black screens for a few seconds during recordings. That is in addition to the problems with Hulu Plus which I know aren't dependent on Tivo OS. Is there any way to get on the priority list?


----------



## JoeKustra

toricred said:


> Is there any way to get on the priority list?


Not at this time. Perhaps an email to Margret would work?
[email protected]


----------



## mickinct

toricred said:


> I am having problems with intermittent audio dropouts and black screens for a few seconds during recordings. That is in addition to the problems with Hulu Plus which I know aren't dependent on Tivo OS. Is there any way to get on the priority list?


I have 2 ota"s on rc21 and also had some black screen issues.


----------



## toricred

mickinct said:


> I have 2 ota"s on rc21 and also had some black screen issues.


You say "had" some black screen issues. Are they gone now that you are on rc21?


----------



## drew_ca

JoeKustra said:


> Not at this time. Perhaps an email to Margret would work?
> [email protected]


I emailed Margret the other day to get RC21 for my Roamio Pro. Ever since the winter update I have been experiencing channel tuning issues on RC14. No picture at all. On other channels I had severe pixelation. My older Premiere on RC14 has no trouble tuning the same channels. My Roamio updated to RC21 after Margret emailed me back. It helped a little. Channels that wouldn't tune at all now just have severe pixelation but still unwatchable. The other channels still have the same level of pixelation so no observable improvement. I emailed her back with the results. I am not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## mrkygeek

L

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## samccfl99

toricred said:


> You say "had" some black screen issues. Are they gone now that you are on rc21?


I did not have any on RC14, if I remember correctly. But I have noticed " a few" of the small "blackouts" on RC21. I really thought it was Comcast at first. Now I do not know. They are VERY infrequent though.


----------



## NashGuy

I have RC21 and am occasionally noticing that my Roamio OTA takes 2 or 3 seconds to tune to a channel whereas it typically does so in under 1 second. Once tuned, though, the channel displays normally. Also noticed the Amazon Video app last night several times taking a few seconds to respond to remote button presses (play/pause/etc.). Otherwise, I can't say that I'm seeing anything different lately.


----------



## JoeKustra

NashGuy said:


> I have RC21 and am occasionally noticing that my Roamio OTA takes 2 or 3 seconds to tune to a channel whereas it typically does so in under 1 second. Once tuned, though, the channel displays normally. Also noticed the Amazon Video app last night several times taking a few seconds to respond to remote button presses (play/pause/etc.). Otherwise, I can't say that I'm seeing anything different lately.


I sounds like your box caught the flu. Since chicken soup would not be good, my favorite cure is a Clear Program Information and To Do List. This can take an hour. Nothing will be lost except your History folder contents.


----------



## hytekjosh

hytekjosh said:


> Just got RC21. Wish I knew what it fixed/enabled. Been having a ton of reboots I never encountered before in the prior RC.


Can confirm at this point Netflix issues not fixed...still reboots my Tivo when trying to exit and sound is missing for first few seconds when I hit play.


----------



## SnakeEyes

wtkflhn said:


> When I was a beta tester for TIVO, we were told to NEVER say anything about what we were testing, certainly not in an open forum. And NOT using an identifiable handle. It would get you kicked out of the program.


Beta didn't exist


----------



## SnakeEyes

On another note, does TiVo still use FieldTrials, is it worth keeping my profile/devices up to date? I haven't been invited in years NTTAOB


----------



## Balzer

hytekjosh said:


> I don't think the person revealed much of anything..


AFAIK, the fact that he revealed he is a tester breaks the NDA he agreed to. But no, he didn't reveal anything.


----------



## bareyb

I was a TiVo beta tester in the early days. That was fun! And yes, we were not allowed to tell people we were part of that group. For the life of me, I can't remember exactly what features we beta tested though. It's been too long ago.


----------



## lessd

bareyb said:


> I was a TiVo beta tester in the early days. That was fun! And yes, we were not allowed to tell people we were part of that group. For the life of me, I can't remember exactly what features we beta tested though. It's been too long ago.


Been there done that but now a beta tester must not have an upgraded TiVo unit, that left me and many others out in the cold.


----------



## bareyb

lessd said:


> Been there done that but now a beta tester must not have an upgraded TiVo unit, that left me and many others out in the cold.


You know what? I think I remember you! This was back when they had a separate forum just for Beta Testers right? Early 2000's?


----------



## atmuscarella

lessd said:


> Been there done that but now a beta tester must not have an upgraded TiVo unit, that left me and many others out in the cold.


I have heard that is not necessarily true any more. Plus they also have to test new hardware  - I am just saying.


----------



## lessd

bareyb said:


> You know what? I think I remember you! This was back when they had a separate forum just for Beta Testers right? Early 2000's?


Yes, but I will try again if upgrading you Roamio does not disqualify one for the beta testing, I still have a beta account with TiVo I can log into and put in my current TiVo information.


----------



## JoeKustra

lessd said:


> Yes, but I will try again if upgrading you Roamio does not disqualify one for the beta testing, I still have a beta account with TiVo I can log into and put in my current TiVo information.


I think it's going to depend whether you can help solve a problem. When I was invited, I said: sorry I have a 1TB upgrade. After a week they said it was ok since it made no difference and I was having the problem in question.

That was the last I heard and I still have the problem. True, the audio dropouts are reduced, but not gone. And there is no change on a Mini.


----------



## toricred

I finally got RC21 last night. The audio skips and brief black screens seem to be gone. I'm thinking about getting a Bolt this weekend to add 4 more tuners, an improved Hulu, and SkipMode. I'm seriously beginning to doubt SkipMode will ever make it to the Roamio Pro nationwide.


----------



## Chuck_IV

toricred said:


> I finally got RC21 last night. The audio skips and brief black screens seem to be gone. I'm thinking about getting a Bolt this weekend to add 4 more tuners, an improved Hulu, and SkipMode. I'm seriously beginning to doubt SkipMode will ever make it to the Roamio Pro nationwide.


The Hulu thing has me concerned with the Roamios. It's been a while since they released it for the Bolt, but yet the Roamios still struggle with the old version.

I'm starting to think they can't get it to work right on the Roamio with its lower memory and we just arent going to see it on the Roamio.

Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## atmuscarella

Chuck_IV said:


> The Hulu thing has me concerned with the Roamios. It's been a while since they released it for the Bolt, but yet the Roamios still struggle with the old version.
> 
> I'm starting to think they can't get it to work right on the Roamio with its lower memory and we just arent going to see it on the Roamio.
> 
> Hope I'm wrong.


There certainly seems to be some issues with the 20.5.6 software, but I wouldn't get to excited for awhile. My guess is they have bigger fish to fry and will get to the new Hulu app when they get a more stable software release. Remember even if TiVo doesn't write the app they have to test it and go back to Hulu if issues are found.


----------



## NashGuy

atmuscarella said:


> There certainly seems to be some issues with the 20.5.6 software, but I wouldn't get to excited for awhile. My guess is they have bigger fish to fry and will get to the new Hulu app when they get a more stable software release. Remember even if TiVo doesn't write the app they have to test it and go back to Hulu if issues are found.


Hopefully you're correct. 20.5.6 introduced a lot of good stuff to Roamio -- QuickMode, channel logos in the guide, and the ability to handle SkipMode (although only two markets can access it) -- and I'm definitely noticing fewer audio drop-outs these days -- but it would appear that this update introduced more seriously buggy behavior than any other update did in 2015.

So maybe at this point, they're just working on getting the next software update done that will take care of all those bugs and also work well with whatever new apps (Hulu, WWE, HBO Go?) they introduce along with it. Throwing new/updated apps into the mix with 20.5.6 right now probably wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## randian

NashGuy said:


> Hopefully you're correct. 20.5.6 introduced a lot of good stuff to Roamio -- QuickMode, channel logos in the guide


They don't seem to be updating the logos though. ABC Family turned into Freeform but the logo still shows ABC Family. There is also what appears to be a bug in OPs: the channel name doesn't update in the OP even if the guide does, so the guide says FREEFM while the old OP still says ABCF.


----------



## JoeKustra

randian said:


> They don't seem to be updating the logos though. ABC Family turned into Freeform but the logo still shows ABC Family. There is also what appears to be a bug in OPs: the channel name doesn't update in the OP even if the guide does, so the guide says FREEFM while the old OP still says ABCF.


I've already asked for a web site form to be created for bad logos. No action so far. TBS, HDNET Movies and MSNBC are still wrong.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

randian said:


> They don't seem to be updating the logos though. ABC Family turned into Freeform but the logo still shows ABC Family. There is also what appears to be a bug in OPs: the channel name doesn't update in the OP even if the guide does, so the guide says FREEFM while the old OP still says ABCF.


One of the TiVo support folks posted they are working on the new Freeform logo in another thread.


----------



## NashGuy

Yeah, it's this sort of inattention to detail at TiVo that bothers me. How much, in the grand scheme of things, would it cost to hire a single person to be in charge of ensuring logos and names are correct for national cable and OTA networks? And since that's nowhere close to a 40-hr a week job, let him also be in charge of making sure that all high-profile shows/movies added to the streaming services get reflected immediately in OnePass rather than anywhere from one to several days later.


----------



## mrizzo80

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, it's this sort of inattention to detail at TiVo that bothers me. How much, in the grand scheme of things, would it cost to hire a single person to be in charge of ensuring logos and names are correct for national cable and OTA networks? And since that's nowhere close to a 40-hr a week job, *let him also be in charge of making sure that all high-profile shows/movies added to the streaming services get reflected immediately in OnePass rather than anywhere from one to several days later.*


I'm surprised they haven't fixed this yet. I was fine with it being like this for the original release, but it's been an entire year since 1P rolled out. You'd think they would have put something in place by now, even if it was just a hack to push new releases into their metadata cache.

I also wish they'd enable one-click playback for Amazon titles. With Netflix, you can hit play in the TiVo 1P interface and it will immediately play the episode. With Amazon, it just takes you to the episode page in the Amazon app and you have to initiate playback. This is a nitpick, but it'd be nicer if it worked like Netflix - much more seamless. (Perhaps Amazon just doesn't have an API hook for direct episode playback?)


----------



## GolfDude

RC21 has caused nothing but trouble for me, giving me pixelation and skipping on almost every channel on my romaio pro now.. i didnt have this issue under rc14


----------



## wtherrin

My Roamio was working fine until late December but since I am having problems with several channels around the same frequency range pixilating and being un-watchable. I have had the cable folks check everything several times and even took my TIVO to their headend office only to see the same problems. All signals coming in are fine and all of my tvs with regular cable boxes work fine as does my old Tivo 2. What gives?


----------



## JoeKustra

wtherrin said:


> My Roamio was working fine until late December but since I am having problems with several channels around the same frequency range pixilating and being un-watchable. I have had the cable folks check everything several times and even took my TIVO to their headend office only to see the same problems. All signals coming in are fine and all of my tvs with regular cable boxes work fine as does my old Tivo 2. What gives?


You can still delete the other duplicate post:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=536682


----------



## Jed1

RUH ROH! Pending Restart on both of my Roamios. I guess it is RC21. I am afraid to do this as I don't want my TiVos screwed up but I guess I have no choice as it will do it automatically.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> RUH ROH! Pending Restart on both of my Roamios. I guess it is RC21. I am afraid to do this as I don't want my TiVos screwed up but I guess I have no choice as it will do it automatically.


I have one with and one without. No problems. But same for Premieres, so I am a bad testing site.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> I have one with and one without. No problems. But same for Premieres, so I am a bad testing site.


Its RC21 and did not resolve my signal issue with my receiver. I still have to change the channel to get DD 5.1 to work when the receiver is turned on and change the channel to get PCM stereo when the receiver is turned off.

It is apparent that the TiVo is not receiving the EDID info from the other HDMI devices.
Still got the issue where my living room TiVo will not get 1080p while using Amazon Prime. My upstairs one gets 1080p with out issue. I am wondering if this is an issue with HDMI as my bedrtoom TiVo is connected directly to my TV where my living room TiVo is routed through my receiver so I can get DD plus.


----------



## JoeKustra

I'm definitely staying with Yamaha and Sony. I feel for you.

Then again, on the Roamio hooked to the older (2014) Sony (and using RC14), I get a right channel pop when DD is started. Maybe it will be fixed with RC21. (as if)


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

mrizzo80 said:


> I'm surprised they haven't fixed this yet. I was fine with it being like this for the original release, but it's been an entire year since 1P rolled out. You'd think they would have put something in place by now, even if it was just a hack to push new releases into their metadata cache.
> 
> I also wish they'd enable one-click playback for Amazon titles. With Netflix, you can hit play in the TiVo 1P interface and it will immediately play the episode. With Amazon, it just takes you to the episode page in the Amazon app and you have to initiate playback. This is a nitpick, but it'd be nicer if it worked like Netflix - much more seamless. (Perhaps Amazon just doesn't have an API hook for direct episode playback?)


Part of the reason they might not do this with Amazon (and my Xfinity On Demand as well) is because sometimes a purchase is required unlike Netflix which you have access to all content as part of your subscription.


----------



## JoeKustra

Basic Roamio not on the priority list was sent RC21 last night.

Update: It seems to have eliminated the pop when DD comes on returning from an SD menu. This was TV specific. Still waiting for the Mini.


----------



## NashGuy

Jed1 said:


> Its RC21 and did not resolve my signal issue with my receiver. I still have to change the channel to get DD 5.1 to work when the receiver is turned on and change the channel to get PCM stereo when the receiver is turned off.
> 
> It is apparent that the TiVo is not receiving the EDID info from the other HDMI devices.
> Still got the issue where my living room TiVo will not get 1080p while using Amazon Prime. My upstairs one gets 1080p with out issue. I am wondering if this is an issue with HDMI as my bedrtoom TiVo is connected directly to my TV where my living room TiVo is routed through my receiver so I can get DD plus.


My Roamio connects directly to my tv via HDMI and I route its audio to my receiver via optical. I'm not seeing any of those problems you have on RC21. If you have a spare optical audio cable lying around, you may want to try that setup. (I switched to this setup months ago because frame rate changes, like going from 1080p24 to 1080p60, sometimes weren't getting passed through my receiver to the tv. I have no problems with that going directly to the tv.)


----------



## rocket777

So, why did i get rc21 (again?) last night since I already had it (had quickmode from a few weeks ago, so I assume this was the same update).

Was this a bugfix for 21 w/o updating the version number? Even the message was the same. Am I missing something here?


----------



## HerronScott

rocket777 said:


> So, why did i get rc21 (again?) last night since I already had it (had quickmode from a few weeks ago, so I assume this was the same update).
> 
> Was this a bugfix for 21 w/o updating the version number? Even the message was the same. Am I missing something here?


The first release that brought quickmode was RC14 which was called the Winter Update. They later released RC21 to fix some issues introduced with RC14 and displayed the same Winter Update message.

Are you sure you didn't have RC14 after the first update?

Scott


----------



## moonscape

I got RC21 and am having an annoying issue. I keep the Video Window off, but since RC21 sometimes get audio for it even though it is turned off and not displaying video.

If I go into settings (don't have to go deeper than that), and then back to Tivo Central, the audio is blessedly gone.

Major annoying!


----------



## mrizzo80

moonscape said:


> I got RC21 and am having an annoying issue. I keep the Video Window off, but since RC21 sometimes get audio for it even though it is turned off and not displaying video.
> 
> If I go into settings (don't have to go deeper than that), and then back to Tivo Central, the audio is blessedly gone.
> 
> Major annoying!


Hitting Pause may be a quicker workaround.


----------



## Cozmo85

Are the netflix restart issues fixed yet?

I cant exit netflix without the romio ota rebooting.


----------



## billp30

My Roamio + reboots when I switch to my Roku 3 box. This started after I got the RC21 update the second time. All HDMI connnections run thru Anthem D2v to TV


----------



## JoeKustra

Add TNT to the list of wrong network logos. Check zap2it.


----------



## KillerBeagle

I had RC14 previously on my Roamio OTA with no real issues. I got the update message last week and now I'm on RC21. RC21 introduced a whole new very bad behavior that took me a while to isolate.

I have both the HDMI and composite outputs on the OTA connected. The HDMI feeds a TV in the same room. The composite output feeds an RF modulator and distributes it to several other rooms. What I have found is that when the composite output is in use, but the HDMI-connected TV is off, the Roamio slows to speeds between extremely annoying and totally unusable.

In this case (HDMI unused, but composite in use), there are any number of symptoms:

the audio tone indicating a remote command happens almost immediately, but the response onscreen takes up to 5 seconds
"screen painting" is so slow that you can actually watch the different components being displayed over a duration of 5-15 seconds
for example, clicking select on "my shows" from Tivo Central, it takes 10-15 seconds to bring up the list of shows
Trying to watch Netflix last night, each painful screen update at 5+ seconds, after finally selecting "play" on a show, the audio started playing, but the video did not change, and finally went and stayed blank

As soon as I turn the HDMI-connected TV back on, the OTA responds normally.

Does anyone know of a good workaround? I suppose I could add a powered HDMI splitter to make the OTA believe the TV is on all the time, but that seems excessive.

Is this something I need to contact Tivo support about?


----------



## MikeBear

Check your tv set for an HDMI-CEC setting, and try turning it OFF for now, to see what happens. You don't say the brand name of your tv set, so I can't tell you what it's called on your tv. Might be something like "anynet" "aquoslink" "Simplink", etc


----------



## Johncv

mrizzo80 said:


> I'm surprised they haven't fixed this yet. I was fine with it being like this for the original release, but it's been an entire year since 1P rolled out. You'd think they would have put something in place by now, even if it was just a hack to push new releases into their metadata cache.
> 
> I also wish they'd enable one-click playback for Amazon titles. With Netflix, you can hit play in the TiVo 1P interface and it will immediately play the episode. With Amazon, it just takes you to the episode page in the Amazon app and you have to initiate playback. This is a nitpick, but it'd be nicer if it worked like Netflix - much more seamless. (Perhaps Amazon just doesn't have an API hook for direct episode playback?)


Not how it was done, unlike Netflix, Amazon is design for purchases of single episodes. That why it take you to the episode page for you to initiate the playback.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

Once in a while my Roamio loses its place when exiting playback before completion, and the next time I play, it starts at the beginning. I haven't picked-up on a pattern to it; seems random. But it's done that before 20.5.6, ever since I bought it Jan 23, 2014.


----------



## samccfl99

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Once in a while my Roamio loses its place when exiting playback before completion, and the next time I play, it starts at the beginning. I haven't picked-up on a pattern to it; seems random. But it's done that before 20.5.6, ever since I bought it Jan 23, 2014.


It usually will keep the Resume Point IF you get out with the Live Button. If you are 5-7 minutes before the end it will always be back at Play. It has always been like this and have complained about it for 3 years, but to no avail. *Try it, you'll like it...*


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

^ Yes, I'm aware of the reset-to-beginning behavior with 5-7 minutes remaining, but it happens to me anywhere before that.... And you say, "usually"are you confirming my finding for before 5-7 minutes remaining?... And are you saying that it remembers its place better getting out with the Live TV button than with the Back, Left Arrow, and TiVo home buttons? If so, is that authoritatively known?


----------



## KillerBeagle

KillerBeagle said:


> I had RC14 previously on my Roamio OTA with no real issues. I got the update message last week and now I'm on RC21. RC21 introduced a whole new very bad behavior that took me a while to isolate.
> 
> I have both the HDMI and composite outputs on the OTA connected. The HDMI feeds a TV in the same room. The composite output feeds an RF modulator and distributes it to several other rooms. What I have found is that when the composite output is in use, but the HDMI-connected TV is off, the Roamio slows to speeds between extremely annoying and totally unusable.


I got a reply back from Tivo support: "Unfortunately the TiVo Roamio OTA is not made to be split into many rooms and can cause issues. Because we this is not tested or supported we are not able to troubleshoot this issue."

So, basically it appears that this may have been a deliberate "fix" to sell more Minis.


----------



## Jed1

I found out that the RCN MSO TiVos also received the new update at the same time us retail owners did. This is something that TiVo never done before as the MSO units were always one update behind. 
The rollout started in early December for the MSO units.

One T6 user reports he got Quickmode but there is no mention of SkipMode.
The TiVo Q users also report the units switching to SD menus after the update was applied.

The MSO units are now getting RC21.
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r30454434-TiVo-Winter-2015-TiVo-Update


----------



## hytekjosh

KillerBeagle said:


> I got a reply back from Tivo support: "Unfortunately the TiVo Roamio OTA is not made to be split into many rooms and can cause issues. Because we this is not tested or supported we are not able to troubleshoot this issue."
> 
> So, basically it appears that this may have been a deliberate "fix" to sell more Minis.


Deliberate? Sorry but what cable operator or box manufacturer supports that?


----------



## KillerBeagle

hytekjosh said:


> Deliberate? Sorry but what cable operator or box manufacturer supports that?


Note I did say "may have been deliberate" - but any time a widely-used feature gets disabled, it makes me suspicious. You can find in many places on this forum that both HDMI and composite outputs work simultaneously - in fact it's one of the reasons I switched to a Roamio - but the last firmware change has severely restricted that. It does me no good to have composite work correctly only when the HDMI port is connected to a "live" TV.


----------



## tampa8

hytekjosh said:


> Deliberate? Sorry but what cable operator or box manufacturer supports that?


DISH Network specifically supports that. They have simultaneous active HDMI and Component (or composite) and installers will install two TV's if you wish from the one receiver. (Both must watch the same channel of course)
They also have a receiver with two tuner outputs that can feed multiple TV's.


----------



## mattack

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Once in a while my Roamio loses its place when exiting playback before completion, and the next time I play, it starts at the beginning. I haven't picked-up on a pattern to it; seems random. But it's done that before 20.5.6, ever since I bought it Jan 23, 2014.


How are you exiting playback? That matters... (Though I admit I can't think of exactly the situation at the moment.)

e.g. Tivo, LEFT, live TV (someone else mentioned this), etc...?

It won't go back to the _beginning_, but if something else brings you to the menus (an ad, using the guide then "One Pass and other options..", etc..), going back will NOT be at the right place..

Also, if you watched the show _from the live buffer_, while it was recording, your place will NOT be saved. This is the one that I seem to run into most often.. e.g. hit live TV, bring up the menu to switch to another tuner.. (in the relatively rare case where I happen to want to watch something that's recording now).. and watch.. then go back to the menus.. Start playing again, and it's at the beginning.


----------



## mattack

OK, it sure is (very MINORLY) irritating for Skip Mode to not happen on some shows, especially when the same show did a week earlier.


----------



## samccfl99

Schmye Bubbula said:


> And are you saying that it remembers its place better getting out with the Live TV button than with the Back, Left Arrow, and TiVo home buttons? If so, is that *authoritatively known*?


What exactly does the phrase above in bold mean??? As I thought you said, if you are recording something AND are playing the recording (not the live buffer), getting out with the LIVE button WILL save the resume point. A long time ago it took me a while to figure it out. I was a systems analyst for many years and know how to test fairly well. As far as "authoritatively known", if you mean Tivo will say that...HA! But actually they have. I reported it in 2012, 2013...and they said that was the behavior and that's that. AS EXPECTED.... Have you tried it yet? It works!


----------



## keenanSR

mattack said:


> OK, it sure is (very MINORLY) irritating for Skip Mode to not happen on some shows, especially when the same show did a week earlier.


Like Suits for example? There was also a show on Syfy about a week ago that was missing SkipMode, I think it was Syfy anyway.


----------



## jonw747

hytekjosh said:


> Deliberate? Sorry but what cable operator or box manufacturer supports that?


I've used simultaneous output with DirecTv and Verizon FIOS to feed other devices. Sounds to me like TiVo's customer support is just being lazy. If a s/w change really changed how this works, they should address it.

Perhaps HDCP is getting confused? If so, rebooting the TiVo with the HDMI connected TV turned ON may or may not help. Getting one of those HDMI splitters that handles negotiating the HDCP may also help.


----------



## hytekjosh

jonw747 said:


> I've used simultaneous output with DirecTv and Verizon FIOS to feed other devices. Sounds to me like TiVo's customer support is just being lazy. If a s/w change really changed how this works, they should address it.
> 
> Perhaps HDCP is getting confused? If so, rebooting the TiVo with the HDMI connected TV turned ON may or may not help. Getting one of those HDMI splitters that handles negotiating the HDCP may also help.


My comment was regarding the use of a modulator not being supported. Tivo previously disabled (unknown of intentional or bug) simultaneous output via an update then later re-enabled (fixed) it. I have no problems with my hardware. More times than not, its a problem with the end users devices (TVs, HDMI switches, etc) and handshakes. Are folks all reporting that simultaneous outputs are again disabled by this latest update?


----------



## jonw747

hytekjosh said:


> My comment was regarding the use of a modulator not being supported. Tivo previously disabled (unknown of intentional or bug) simultaneous output via an update then later re-enabled (fixed) it. I have no problems with my hardware. More times than not, its a problem with the end users devices (TVs, HDMI switches, etc) and handshakes. Are folks all reporting that simultaneous outputs are again disabled by this latest update?


It's understandable that TiVo won't support his RF modulator, but he can connect a TV up directly via the composite outputs to get that out of the loop. Unless the modulator is broken, it shouldn't be doing anything that would cause the TiVo to fail.

They should have just asked him to do that, rather than blow him off.


----------



## KillerBeagle

jonw747 said:


> It's understandable that TiVo won't support his RF modulator, but he can connect a TV up directly via the composite outputs to get that out of the loop. Unless the modulator is broken, it shouldn't be doing anything that would cause the TiVo to fail.
> 
> They should have just asked him to do that, rather than blow him off.


I actually did that myself, with both TVs in the same room (since "many rooms" are not supported), and updated the ticket, but that's not supported either; their response: "The TiVo is only made to be connected to one TV at a time as we do not test the video output to multiple TV's so it may create issues. Again we will recommend disconnecting all other TV's and seeing if you still have the same issue with HDMI directly to one TV."

I'll probably end up using the HDMI splitter trick, splitting 1 to 1, because I need two TVs in adjoining open rooms to be in sync on live TV. The Mini just doesn't seem to support that usage.

Oh, and the output isn't disabled, it just slows the Tivo down to maybe 1/10 or less of its normal speed, to where it becomes unusable. Almost like it's being put in some processor power save mode.


----------



## hytekjosh

KillerBeagle said:


> Oh, and the output isn't disabled, it just slows the Tivo down to maybe 1/10 or less of its normal speed, to where it becomes unusable. Almost like it's being put in some processor power save mode.


Are others having this issue? I had no problem with tivo mini and both hdmi and composite being outputted (to tv and slingbox, respectively) simultaneously last I checked recently..


----------



## JoeKustra

hytekjosh said:


> Are others having this issue? I had no problem with tivo mini and both hdmi and composite being outputted (to tv and slingbox, respectively) simultaneously last I checked recently..


I have my composite always connected to a wireless headphone transmitter. Yellow connector just hangs. No problem. I guess that's a 2/3 test.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

Sorry, I didn't get a timely email notification and see the subsequent answers to my last post until now, and I came here to report that I just now experienced playback losing its place when exiting _via_ the Live TV button.

My sub-thread thus far:
post #*629*
post #*630*
post #*631*
post #*637*
post #*639*

*mattack*, as I listed in post #631, the ways I occasionally lose my place and the next play starts at the very beginning are after exiting playback with the Back, Left Arrow, and TiVo home buttons. I'm talking about when playing a previously fully-completed recording of a video chosen from My Shows. (Yes, I'm aware that when watching a live buffer, it won't remember its place when toggling another tuner unless you pause it first.)

*samccfl99*, by "authoritatively known," I was just asking whether exiting playback occasionally losing its place occurs less with the Live TV button is a _known bug_ with the TiVo powers-that-be, not questioning the wherewithal of the people here. My new data point is that I just now lost the resume point when exiting playback with the Live TV button. My problem never happened even once over ten years with my old Series 2.


----------



## wtherrin

Has anyone come up with a good fix for the problems on the Roamio boxes caused by the winter update yet?


----------



## slowbiscuit

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Sorry, I didn't get a timely email notification and see the subsequent answers to my last post until now, and I came here to report that I just now experienced playback losing its place when exiting _via_ the Live TV button.


Playback has lost its place on a regular basis for years now (with a lot of different button presses). There's nothing new here, but it has gotten better for me.


----------



## samccfl99

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Sorry, I didn't get a timely email notification and see the subsequent answers to my last post until now, and I came here to report that I just now experienced playback losing its place when exiting _via_ the Live TV button.


It used to always work. I think they have done something. I have seen this happen several times lately when I swear I got out using the Live button, and it was not near the end.

Off topic, also when pausing in QuickMode and going into My Shows, etc, it is unpausing it. It did not do that when 20.5.6 first came to Roamio.


----------



## mrizzo80

Anyone having audio/video sync issues? I've noticed in the last month or so that the audio and video seem to be slightly out of sync - I hear words before I see people's lips moving. I feel like I would have noticed this before. I'm running a Roamio thru a Denon 887 AVR. I turned on the Audio delay on the Denon (to 30ms), that seems to have helped.


----------



## rocket777

slowbiscuit said:


> Playback has lost its place on a regular basis for years now (with a lot of different button presses). There's nothing new here, but it has gotten better for me.


One might think that this should be an easy bug to find. Either the code is really ratty and nobody has been able to fix it, or they simply don't think it is important.

This problem occurs often for me as I switch between two sports shows on at the same time, watching each for about 1/2 hour just in case the announcer tries to spoil my other show with a "sports update". The problem is experienced here most often for me, as when I get near to live and then switch to the other show, it often loses its place.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

^ *rocket777*, just to be completely clear, are you talking about two _recordings in progress_ approaching live that you're switching between, or two _tuner buffers_ you're switching between that lose their place (despite pausing before each switch)? It sounds like you mean the former, but we just need to be sure.


----------



## samccfl99

rocket777 said:


> one might think that this should be an easy bug to find. Either the code is really ratty and nobody has been able to fix it, or they simply don't think it is important.


*BINGO, BOTH...It is Tivo, Inc, IS IT NOT?*

_GET OUT WITH LIVE BUTTON ALWAYS WHEN WATCHING SOMETHING YOU ARE CURRENTLY RECORDING. I am sure he is recording both of those sports shows._

Also, have many (or any) of you noticed that when you reboot, you lose the position of a recording in a Group Folder? All groups start at the top after a reboot, thereby losing your place. That never happens with Netflix. Actually before 20.4.6 (NOT 20.5.6), it used to lose it's position when moving from one group to another, but a miracle happened and I reported that and they did fix it, but then they decided to put the group position pointer in Cache. They specifically said they did that on purpose, and refuse to fix it. Gee, I wonder what people would say if they did that with the Resume Point on ALL recordings? Total Idiots.

*Still, I would not want an X1 from Comcast...Perish the thought!*


----------



## rocket777

Schmye Bubbula said:


> ^ *rocket777*, just to be completely clear, are you talking about two _recordings in progress_ approaching live that you're switching between,


Yes, I never watch from the live buffers, only from scheduled recordings. Say, 2 football games recording. I switch by hitting the tivo button and then go to the other recording in the shows and then try to resume watching that.

Not always, but often when I've gotten close to live on one, when I come back to it, it no longer has the option to resume, only to play. The closer to live, the more often it happens.


----------



## slowbiscuit

rocket777 said:


> This problem occurs often for me as I switch between two sports shows on at the same time, watching each for about 1/2 hour just in case the announcer tries to spoil my other show with a "sports update". The problem is experienced here most often for me, as when I get near to live and then switch to the other show, it often loses its place.


That is exactly how I used to see it all the time, but when I switched between NFL games last fall I rarely saw it so it did get better for me. Even when I let one game catch up to live before switching, which is the usual case where it loses track.


----------



## wtherrin

Has anyone heard of ANY fix for the pixelation issues on the Roamio caused by the winter update?


----------



## drew_ca

wtherrin said:


> Has anyone heard of ANY fix for the pixelation issues on the Roamio caused by the winter update?


No communication at all. They just released a new software version and still no fix. I am stuck not having access to many channels. At least half of which I watched regularly. If I want to watch them, I have to watch the SD version. I used to really talk up TiVo but after this continuing issue, I am rethinking my AV setup.


----------



## kucharsk

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, it's this sort of inattention to detail at TiVo that bothers me. How much, in the grand scheme of things, would it cost to hire a single person to be in charge of ensuring logos and names are correct for national cable and OTA networks? And since that's nowhere close to a 40-hr a week job, let him also be in charge of making sure that all high-profile shows/movies added to the streaming services get reflected immediately in OnePass rather than anywhere from one to several days later.


TiVO is located in the Bay Area, so actually quite a bit.


----------



## KingsFan6

Just want to give an update on the washout issue that I reported about 3 months back after the update the 20.5.6. A few others on this forum reported the same issue. I'm happy to say that with 20.5.9, which I just received in the last day or two, the washout issue is now gone from my TV. I don't have to set side bars to black as a workaround anymore. Even if I set them to gray, then go to any program on On Demand, the picture comes in fine with no washout.

Unfortunately, I still have the other issue I had. When I set the box to output native resolution, HD programs in OD are outputting at whatever the most recent HD resolution from a cable channel happens to be (instead of native).


----------



## sar840t2

kucharsk said:


> TiVO is located in the Bay Area, so actually quite a bit.


Not if they offshore it


----------



## ej42137

kucharsk said:


> TiVO is located in the Bay Area, so actually quite a bit.


The Skip Mode operation is in N. Carolina, I believe. Not that it matters; when a corporation cuts back, they cut from the bottom up. Nobody wants to lay themselves off.


----------



## TonyD79

Lots of time middle management goes first. Depends on how layered the organization is.


----------

